# SSC Banner Submission Thread - กระทู้ทำแบนเนอร์



## Fuji Syusuke

ดูเหมือนเมืองในนิยายวิทยาศาสตร์มากเลยครับ


----------



## tridian

ตอนแรกเข้ามานึกว่าเมืองอะไรทำไมสวยจัง ที่แท้Bangkokนี่เอง 555


----------



## Ch'HWA

ตกใจตื่นมา ในใจคิดเมืองไรทำไมมันคล้ายกรุงเทพจัง ยิ่งตึกขวามือสุดพออ่านชื่อ แทบช๊อค

กรุงเทพ(อีกแล้วเหรอ)เนี่ย


อุ้ยๆ


ดีใจๆๆๆๆๆ


----------



## tridian

ช่วยกันโหวตbannerนี้ด้วยครับบ


----------



## taelovely

ใครมีตั้งแต่อันแรกเลย เอามาโพสต์ให้ดูหน่อย เหมือนเคยเห็นกระทู้ที่โพสต์แบนเนอร์ของกรุงเทพฯมาก่อนอะ จำได้ว่ามีรูป CTW ด้วยเป็นแบนเนอร์ถ้าจำไม่ผิดน้า 555+ ยังไงก็เอามาให้ดูหน่อยแล้วกานน้า ตั้งแต่อันแรกสุดที่ กรุงเทพฯได้ขึ้นเบนเนอร์เลย


----------



## uno

อยากให้เอารูปวิวกรุงเทพที่ถ่ายจากสวนลุมขึ้นเป็น Banner ด้วย เพราะมันทำให้กรุงเทพดูเป็นเมืองที่มีสวนด้วย


----------



## JUmp*

ในโหวตแบนเนอร์มาเลเริ่มมาป่วนแล้ว -3-


----------



## yulekung

ผมไม่ชอบเลย เวลาพวกที่มันvoteโดยไม่มองรูปก่อน มองแต่ชื่อเมืองว่ามาจากประเทศอะไร
ทุเรศจริงๆ	:llama:


ขอให้ซักวันเจอกับตัวเอง	:tongue:	:tongue:


----------



## anuchaya

แถว สวนลุม สาธร สีลม ใช่ป่าวครับ


----------



## JeanRtech

=Tep= said:


> If Rio is 2016,then Bangkok will be 2020,right? :lol:



อยากรู้ครับ ว่าเขาจะ bid ปี 2020 จริง ๆ รึป่าว ครับ .. ???


----------



## HomesickAlienn

Q House Lumpini looks futuristic here


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

มี comment จากพวกคนขี้อิจฉาเยอะเลย 55555


----------



## yulekung

สิ่งที่ผมจะพูดนี้เป็นอะไรที่โดยส่วนตัวแล้ว ผมไม่อยากจะพูดขึ้นมาในฐานะคนไทยคนหนึ่งนะครับ
แต่ผมดูไปดูมาแล้วผมรับไม่ได้ หลายท่านจะเห็นได้ว่าทางเวปมีการประกวดbannerของแต่ละวันจากเมืองทั้งหลายในโลก ซึ่งเมื่อวันที่4ของเดือนนี้เมืองหลวงของเรา กรุงเทพไ้ด้ขึ้นbannerของเวป


สิ่งที่เกิดขึ้นคือ
[27] Johson on October 3, 2009 23:27:45
1/5 
[29] Quiroz on October 3, 2009 23:58:54
Stuffed with human and dirty.
[32] Quiroz on October 4, 2009 00:06:20
Stuffed with human and dirty.
[60] joker-rs on October 4, 2009 12:43:52
3/5 boring

เห็นได้ชัดว่าเป็นการให้คะแนนโดยมีเจตนา...............
ไม่ทราบว่าเพราะว่าเมืองของเรานั้นไปไ้ด้คะแนนที่สูงกว่าเมืองของเค้าหรือเปล่า
หากไปดูที่คอมเม้นของเมืองดังกล่าวที่เป็นที่มาของคอมเม้นส่วนใหญ่ที่ว่ามาดังกล่าว
ไม่มีคนไทยไปก่อกวนเลยแม้แต่น้อย *แม้แต่คอมเม้นเดียว*
หากผมพูดผิด หรือเข้าใจอะไรผิด ขอโทษมานะที่นี้ แต่หากคุณหรือใครก็ตามที่อ่านออก ลองคิดซะบ้างนะอายุก็ไม่ใช่เด็กๆกันแล้ว


----------



## ThaiSiamese

^^ This is a SE Asian thing. Sadly, many of them still have that third world mentality.


----------



## blkmage

it's typical, glad most of us here is over that mindset..


----------



## Munich dweller

ผมรู้สึกว่ามันเป็นอยู่ชนชาติเดียวละครับ ... เห็นในบอร์ดนานาชาติก็เหมือนกับชาตินี้ไปมีเรื่องกับเพื่อนบ้านไปซะทุกบอร์ด ...... ไม่รู้มันเป็นอะไรกัน

อ้อ เพิ่งไปเห็นมา ลองดู top 50 most beautiful banners สิครับ เราได้อันดับ 5 เชียวนะ สูงกว่า"เมืองนั้น"อยู่ 1 อันดับ .... สงสัยเพราะอย่างนี้มั้ง ถึงพยายามกดโหวตต่ำๆเอากันจัง


----------



## knrOctober

*ตามไปโหวตกันหน่อยเร้วว นานๆมาที*  :banana:



ปล1. สงสัยลงให้เนื่องในโอกาสปีใหม่ไทยหรือเปล่า 

ปล2.รูปน่าจะเก่าไปหน่อย สังเกตโครงการ Hansar ยังสร้างไม่เสร็จเลย


----------



## Jupitana

Great!! bangkok skyline today 
I love blue tone.


----------



## seldomseen

I just realized this thread is two years old! lol


----------



## atom

Great!


----------



## Ten

เขาตั้งใจเอาขึ้นวันสงกรานต์ใหมครับเนี่ย
ช้าไปวันนึงนะ


----------



## jobecob

^^
ถ้าผมจำไม่ผิด มันต้อมึคนงส่งไปนะครับเค้าถึงจะขึ้น


----------



## mrintow

ถ้าถ่ายมุมนี้ตอนตึกของเซนทรัลลุมพินี กับ embassy เสร็จ คงแจ่มเข้าไปอีก


----------



## Olivekeeper

ช่วยกันทำ banner ใหม่ไปอัพเดทหน่อยสิครับ ผมเพิ่งส่งไปอันนึง edit จากรูปของ Ebolas Ratanavi จาก flickr รูป original สวยครับ แต่อาจจะ crop มาไม่สวย









credit to: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratanavi/5383075039/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Munich dweller

ผมว่าถ้ามีรวบรวมวิธีส่ง banner ไปให้เขาในกระทู้นี้ก็ดีนะครับ เผื่อบางคนอยากส่ง แต่ไม่รู้จะส่งยังไงได้ส่งได้ เราได้เห็นประเทศไทยขึ้นบ่อยขึ้น

อ้อ แล้วก็ผมว่าก่อนส่ง ลองมาแปะในนี้ให้คนวิจารณ์ ถามความเห็นกันดูก็ดีนะครับ เท่าที่เห็นๆมาก็สวยๆกันหมด แต่ผมกลัวบางอันมันจะออกมาสะเหร่อๆเหมือนพวกที่ติด flop 15 หนะไม่ใช่อะไรหรอก ลองไปดูกันดิ ฮาดี ไอ้แบบเอาหลายๆรูปมาแปะต่อกันเนี้ย แต่เจอกับตัวเองคงขำไม่ออก :lol:


----------



## BEERUSIK

พัทยา อันนี้ พอ ดูได้ไหม









http://pathfinders.typepad.com/.a/6a01156ff132da970b0133f54e0d71970b-800wi


----------



## Munich dweller

ผมว่าลดส่วนน้ำ กับฟ้าลงนิดนึง แล้วขยายแนวตึกให้ดูใหญ่ขึ้น crop ภาพให้แน่นขึ้นนิดน่าจะดูดีนะครับ

มุมนี้ถ้าเป็นตอนโพล้เพล้ มีไฟหลายๆสี ฟ้าส้มๆ น้ำเงินจัดๆคงสวยไม่ใช่น้อย


----------



## Omegadestiny

เหมือน NYC เลย


----------



## BEERUSIK

Munich dweller said:


> ผมว่าลดส่วนน้ำ กับฟ้าลงนิดนึง แล้วขยายแนวตึกให้ดูใหญ่ขึ้น crop ภาพให้แน่นขึ้นนิดน่าจะดูดีนะครับ
> 
> มุมนี้ถ้าเป็นตอนโพล้เพล้ มีไฟหลายๆสี ฟ้าส้มๆ น้ำเงินจัดๆคงสวยไม่ใช่น้อย


พอได้ไหมคับ ใช้ ACDsee ตัดต่ออะคับ 



BEERUSIK said:


> พัทยา อันนี้ พอ ดูได้ไหม
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pathfinders.typepad.com/.a/6a01156ff132da970b0133f54e0d71970b-800wi











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5618824687/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Munich dweller

^^
โอ้ พยายามดีจริงๆ crop ภาพประมาณนี้กำลังดี แต่ผมว่าสีสันมันอาจจะดู fake ไปนิดนะครับ ถ้ามีโอกาสถ่ายตอนโพล้เพล้ๆจริงๆ แล้วมาแต่งลบหมอกแดดอะไรออกนิดๆหน่อยๆน่าจะดีกว่า 

ผมว่าผมมีรูปที่เคยถ่าย พอเอาไปทำ banner ได้เหมือนกัน เดี่ยวมีโอกาสจะเอามาให้ดูๆกัน


----------



## BEERUSIK

:lol: ผม ว่า fake มากเลย แหละ ถ้าได้ลงใน แบนเนอร์ เพื่อนข้างบ้านเรา หัวเราะตาย
ฝีมือไม่ถึงขั้นจริงๆ อิอิ


----------



## fridaynightlights

^^ เหมือนเป็นภาพถ่ายด้วยกล้อง Infrared หลังจากนิวเคลียร์เพิ่งลง สวยอีกแบบนะครับ XD


----------



## Hatyaiwalker

หาดใหญ่ภาพนี้พอจะได้มั้ยครับ ตึกดูน้อยไปหรือเปล่า


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

หาดใหญ่ รูปนี้งามมากครับ ลองปรับ size ดูนครับ


----------



## Munich dweller

^^
โทนสีดูอุ่นดี สวยดีครับ ดูไม่ออกว่าเป็นตอนเช้าหรือเย็น แต่เดาว่าน่าจะเป็นตอนเช้านะ?

ผมลอง crop ภาพใหม่เล่นๆดูตามขนาดที่เขากำหนดมาเป็นอย่างรูปล่างนะครับ นอกนั้นไม่ได้ใส่ effect อะไรอีกเพราะผมว่าโทนสีมันดูดีอยู่แล้ว ผมตัดตัวตึกทางซ้ายสุดออกเพราะมันโดดออกมาอันเดียวแล้วไม่ได้มีดีไซน์โดดเด่นอะไร เหลือจุดสนใจของภาพเป็นกลุ่มตึกทางขวากับเน้นฟ้าส้มๆ อุ่นๆ แนวภูเขาจางๆไกลๆกับ low rise เล็กๆน้อยๆข้างหน้า ให้อารมณ์เมืองขนาดกลางเพิ่งตื่นจากการหลับไหลมารับแสงวันใหม่ ตึกแถวเล็กๆใกล้ๆด้านล่างภาพผมก็เอาออกไปนิดเพราะรู้สึกมันมาแย่งความสนใจและทำภาพรกไปนิด ประกอบกับมันก็รกๆ แล้วดูมืดๆไปหน่อย เลยคิดว่าเอาออกดีกว่า

อันนี้ความเห็นส่วนตัวล้วนๆครับ เห็นด้วยหรือไม่ยังไง เสนอแนะได้ 











ส่วนอันนี้ quote วิธีการเตรียมภาพส่งเขามาให้

If you would like to submit a banner, please make sure it complies with the following:
use an image that has an urban theme
image size 719 x 123 pixels, .JPG and 72 dpi
no added text, flags, symbols or other markings on the banner
provide the source (name and url) of the original image
tell us what we are seeing on the image
if you are a forum member and took the image yourself, please provide your user name
In case you want your city up there for a special occasion, please provide the banner as soon as you can. Keep in mind the occasion is a reason why your city is up there, not the main theme for the banner. We try to get as many banners up there, but as there are only 365 days in a year, choices will be based on quality and the number of times a city has already been up there. Please check the banner archive first to see if your city has been selected recently. Also, if you are more concearned about just having your city up there, than you are providing us a high quality banner, than please don't send it in.

If you still think your banner is good enough to go, please send it along with the requested info to [email protected]. Forum members can also send a PM to Jan.

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&do=submit


----------



## Hatyaiwalker

@Munich dweller ครอปได้โดนใจมากเลยครับ ขอบคุณมากครับรูปออกมาดูสวยขึ้นมาก ๆ จะลองส่งไปดูนะครับ


----------



## Munich dweller

คือผมก็ไม่รู้ว่ามันจะดูน่าเบื่อไปไหมนะ แต่ความเห็นผม มันก็ดูอุ่นๆ นุ่มๆ สมส่วนอะไรกันดี แต่ตึกมันไม่หวือหวามาก ไม่มีแสงไฟระยิบระยับอะไรมากมาย คงไม่หวังได้ติด top 20 แต่ก็ไม่น่าจะติด flop 15 เหมือนกัน น่าจะได้กลางๆนะครับ 

อ้อ ถ้าไม่มีไรทำ ลองไปอ่านคอมเม้นต์พวก flop 15 ดู อ่านไปๆฮามากผสมน่าสงสารคนทำ banner เมืองนั้นๆจริงๆ เลยต้องระวังๆหน่อยไม่ให้มันออกมาเป็นแบบนั้นกันซะเอง :lol:


----------



## omevil

พัทยาขึ้นแล้วครับวันนี้


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

รูปมืด ๆ เหมาะสำหรับ skyline ที่มีไฟสวยงาม ผมว่า พัทยาเอารูปแบบมีทะเลน่าจะเข้ากับพัทยากว่า แต่รูปนี้ก็สวยแล้วครับ


----------



## ArkinMourad

พัทยาภาพนี้ไม่สวยเลย


----------



## BEERUSIK

เอามาให้อ่านกัน

[35] xxxriainxxx on May 18, 2011 21:11:16
Great density, would love to see more iconic buildings tho, everything seems to look the same. 

[34] Nate Von Longneck II on May 18, 2011 21:10:04
One of the best cities on earth, amazing unstructured skyline.

[33] boyHY on May 18, 2011 20:55:39
OMG!!! 5/5

*[32] Master of Disguise on May 18, 2011 20:15:32
Sorry but this banner looks ugly....Good city but not a good banner..2/5*

*[31] Kimiwind1184 on May 18, 2011 20:08:33
who compare this to NY is an idiot.*

[30] BEERUSIK on May 18, 2011 20:06:42
very huge!!! i love BIG thing

[29] EsCaNdIo on May 18, 2011 19:58:01
new york? NOT ... Bangkok !! 5/5

[28] henry canjura on May 18, 2011 19:42:50
a large city, but only one thing, was nescesary a little bit of contrast between the buildings and the sky a blue sky like yesterday banner, but the skyline is ok. 

[27] henry canjura on May 18, 2011 19:38:17
a large city, but only one thing, was nescesary a little bit of constrast bertween the buildings and the sky a blue sky like yesterday banner, but the skyline is ok. 

[26] FerchoRockSs on May 18, 2011 19:34:37
amazing

[25] RaySthlm on May 18, 2011 19:26:22
Massive and amazing! 5 out of 5. When there are terrible pictures of small skylines with 3 highrises, people give it 5 out of 5. When it is a massive skyline with tons of skyscrapers, people say its horrible. Wonder if this is a skyscraper forum or a lowrise forum.

[24] elven on May 18, 2011 19:19:20
massive but not really beautiful

[23] Appleich on May 18, 2011 19:06:21
wow! 5/5

[22] coleba15 on May 18, 2011 18:55:36
sai gon

[21] samba_man on May 18, 2011 18:17:08
Huge density...reminds me São Paulo ...

[20] futureSP on May 18, 2011 18:12:47
Sao Paulo? hahaha

[19] samatoy on May 18, 2011 17:40:20
very beautiful picture

*[18] omelette du fromage on May 18, 2011 17:27:09
1/5, dirty-looking*

[17] entreact333 on May 18, 2011 17:01:28
5/5

[16] Almansiniko on May 18, 2011 16:52:21
woooow impresionante! 5/5 from Spain

*[15] Suburbanist on May 18, 2011 16:18:45
ugly collection of uninspiring buildings *

[14] AleXandrA23 on May 18, 2011 15:14:00
looks great. much better then new york skyline 5

[13] unity on May 18, 2011 14:33:07
Great!!!! The most dense city in South East Asia!!!

[12] noomnoii on May 18, 2011 13:36:38
nice ^-^

[11] donutpig312 on May 18, 2011 12:23:01
Wowww is the best skyline

[10] Eman Resu: on May 18, 2011 12:03:00
god,very god! 5

[9] sanjupalayat on May 18, 2011 11:36:04
4/5 love the density, but i miss perfection here..

[8] kevinb on May 18, 2011 11:21:19
Bangkok looks really dense here. 

[7] Nongkhai_tong on May 18, 2011 10:17:44
what a huge skyline

[6] Jupitana on May 18, 2011 10:10:03
gigantic urban!

[5] eugene333 on May 18, 2011 09:58:03
incredible!

[4] BlakeneyJones on May 18, 2011 09:07:21
wow never knew it was that big!

[3] D_Y2k.2^ on May 18, 2011 09:05:20
huge skyline!

[2] Scion on May 18, 2011 07:18:53
fabulous skyline!

:banana:


----------



## omevil

อย่าไปสนใจพวกขยะเลยครับ เอามือไปจับมันมือเราก็เปื้อนเปล่าๆ


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

ดีแต่ มากะทิ ละมั้ง ฮ่า ๆ ๆ


----------



## Munich dweller

ขาประจำของผมมาจริงๆด้วยแฮะ ด้วยความเห็นแย่ๆเหมือนเดิม ... ไม่รู้เป็นอะไรมากไหมกับบ้านเมืองผม hno:




RaySthlm said:


> funny that people think it looks horrible when they think other pictures with only lowrise buildings are amazing.


^^
well, different ppl, different opinions. I don't mind getting low scores for banners from Thailand as long as the voting is based on reasonable arguments, e.g., bad picture composition, lighting, no point of interest in the frame, etc. I too voted 5 for some banners with small skylines but nice overall artistic values. What I don't like is more of those biased sensational comments that ... well, we all know 

PS. been to your Sweden once ... I really like the cleanliness and how cities there are organised .. luv it


----------



## Codename B

"Ugly asian city!!Like everything in Asia!"

ไอ้นี่ สุดยอดมาก ด่าทั้งทวีบ 55+


----------



## party_animals

best bangkok banner so far


----------



## fridaynightlights

Munich dweller said:


> well, different ppl, different opinions. I don't mind getting low scores for banners from Thailand as long as the voting is based on reasonable arguments, e.g., bad picture composition, lighting, no point of interest in the frame, etc. I too voted 5 for some banners with small skylines but nice overall artistic values. What I don't like is more of those biased sensational comments that ... well, we all know
> 
> PS. been to your Sweden once ... I really like the cleanliness and how cities there are organised .. luv it


Yes... I too like the low-rise-ness of Stockholm


----------



## BEERUSIK

Munich dweller said:


> ขาประจำของผมมาจริงๆด้วยแฮะ ด้วยความเห็นแย่ๆเหมือนเดิม ... ไม่รู้เป็นอะไรมากไหมกับบ้านเมืองผม hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> well, different ppl, different opinions. I don't mind getting low scores for banners from Thailand as long as the voting is based on reasonable arguments, e.g., bad picture composition, lighting, no point of interest in the frame, etc. I too voted 5 for some banners with small skylines but nice overall artistic values. What I don't like is more of those biased sensational comments that ... well, we all know
> 
> PS. been to your Sweden once ... I really like the cleanliness and how cities there are organised .. luv it


What we have is better than ..............., 

French people said" Paris is one of the best skyline in Europe.

Londoner "really?hno:"

New Yorker " NYC is always no 1"

Hongkonger i don't think so, 

Japanese" why not Tokyo?"

_*you got what mean ? :lol::lol: *_


----------



## pon

ต้องยกความดีความชอบให้คุณkjdphathong


----------



## AVGVSTVS

อยากได้version ใหญ่ๆชัดๆมากเลยครับ สวยสุดๆ


----------



## ThaiSiamese

This is one of the best BKK banners so far.


----------



## Jo

Nice banner! From a distance it looks a bit like the New York skyline. Not saying it can compete with the world's no.1 or 2 yet but it's got some similarities.

Millennium Residence seems to stand out in the skyline. Hopefully some new landmark towers will add character to the skyline and make it more recognisable.


----------



## Munich dweller

^^

Mahanakhorn project has already started its foundation work. Within a couple of years, we'll have a true iconic super tall as a nice addition to the skyline kay:


----------



## pon

But Mahanakhorn is just a little bit higher than BaiyokeII, so we might have two big cluster from the same angle, (1) Sukhumvit-Rajchaprasong-Phaholyothin with BaiyokeII in the center and (2) Silom-Sathorn-Taksin with Mahanakhorn.


----------



## Munich dweller

เจอภาพ กทม มุมที่ชอบมากๆมุมนึงคือ มองผ่านท่าเรือคลองเตยไปยังแนวตึกแถวสาทรข้างหลัง ที่แย่คือไม่รู้จะให้เครดิตใครหนะสิ เพราะผมเก็บมาจากกระทู้ prove it with your eyes แต่ไม่ได้เก็บชื่อคนถ่ายมา

edited: เอารูปออกละ


----------



## Jupitana

ความรู้สึกของผมเวลามองรูปภาพที่มีเครน-มีตู้คอนเทนเนอร์-มีท่าเรือติดมาด้วย
ให้ความรู้สึกเหมือนเป็นเมืองที่พัฒนาแล้วยังงัยก็ไม่รู้ แต่มันก็ให้ความรู้สึกยิ่งใหญ่ดีนะผมว่า
สองรูปข้างบนก็ถ่ายทอดตอนกลางคืนออกมาได้สวยงามยิ่งใหญ่ไปอีกแบบนะครับขอSaveไว้ละกัน 

ปล.ผมก็เก็บภาพจากกระทู้ prove it with your eyes ไว้เหมือนกันน่าจะเป็นร้อยเลย
แต่ไม่ได้ลงชื่อเจ้าของรูปไว้ อยากจะนำมาเผยแพร่อีกที....ทำงัยดีละ? 

เอาอย่างนี้ดีไหมครับ ตั้งกระทู้มาแล้วเขียนกฎไว้เป็นหัวข้อต้นเรื่องประมาณว่า "ท่านผู้ใดเป็นเจ้าของ
รูปภาพต่อไปนี้โปรดมาแสดงตัวด่วน พวกเราทั้งหมดได้บันทึกรูปของท่านไว้หมดแล้ว ถ้าไม่อย่างงั้น
เราจะถือว่าท่านยินดีมอบรูปภาพไว้เป็นอภิสิทธิ์ของเราแต่เพียงผู้เดียว" (อะล้อเล่น 555.1+)


----------



## pon

^^
รูปที่คุณJupitanaยกมาในกระทู้โน้นก็ดูดีนะครับ เห็นแม่น้ำ ท่าเรือ และตึกสูง
ถ้าปรับสีปรับแสงให้แจ่มๆอีกนิดน่าจะใช้ได้ดีเหมือนกัน


----------



## Munich dweller

^^

นอกเรื่องหน่อย โห นอนดึกมากครับ น่าจะตีสี่ที่เมืองไทยแล้ว ผมคิดว่ามีผมคนเดียวซะอีกที่นั่งเล่นอยู่ 555


----------



## pon

Munich dweller said:


> ^^
> 
> นอกเรื่องหน่อย โห นอนดึกมากครับ น่าจะตีสี่ที่เมืองไทยแล้ว ผมคิดว่ามีผมคนเดียวซะอีกที่นั่งเล่นอยู่ 555


ใช่ครับเกือบจะตีสี่ 555
วันนี้วันอาทิตย์เลยตื่นซะ11โมง นอนกินบ้านกินเมืองกันไปเลย :cheers:


----------



## Munich dweller

deleted ...


----------



## Munich dweller

Munich dweller said:


> ลอง crop ภาพเก่าๆที่เก็บๆมาจากในเว็บนี้ดูสำหรับเอาไปเป็น banner ลองดูๆกันว่าชอบไหมละกันนะ ผมไม่เห็นรูปจากเมืองไทยขึ้นมานานละ ผมชอบรูปแรกที่มีวัดพระแก้วเป็น foreground มากที่สุด มันให้อารมณ์เป็นเอกลักษณ์ของ กทม.ที่ไม่มีทางที่เมืองไหนจะมาเหมือนได้ดี
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> edited: มาแก้รูปใหม่เพราะรู้สึกชุดแรกที่ทำ ratio กรอบรูปมันผิดที่เขากำหนด พอใช้ถูกสัดส่วนแล้วเลยเปลี่ยนใจละ รูปแรกที่มีวัดพระแก้ว skyline มันแหว่งๆไป อาจจะไม่สวยเท่าตอนแรกที่ทำ
> 
> ลองโหวตๆกันดูว่าชอบอันไหนมากสุด เดี่ยวอีกวันสองวันมานับคะแนนแล้วเดี่ยวผมจะย้อนกลับไปหาเจ้าของรูปที่ชนะ ให้เครดิตเขาแล้วเดี่ยวส่งละ แต่ถ้าใครรู้ว่ารูปไหนเครดิตของใคร ฝากบอกหน่อยก็ดีครับผมได้ไม่ต้องย้อนไปหามากมาย
> 
> 1 จากคุณ Miki http://www.pixprosranking.net/picture.php?op=view&id=933407&name=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> หลายๆรูป ผมว่ามีลุ้นได้คะแนนเกิน 4 เยอะนะ น่าจะติด top 20 ได้ ขาดแต่ว่ามันไม่ใช่รูปผมสักกะรูปหนะสิ เลยไม่รู้ว่าส่งได้ไหม หรือถ้าจะส่งจริงต้องเมล์ไปขอลิขสิทธิ์เจ้าของหรือเปล่า ให้เครดิตเขาไว้จะพอไหม :dunno: ใครรู้ หรือเคยส่งวานชี้แจงหน่อยจะขอบคุณครับ อยากให้ กทม.ได้ขึ้น banner อีกครั้งนึง
> 
> เออ ... เครดิตรูป มาจากรูปเก่าๆหน้าก่อนๆหนะ ไม่รู้ของใครบ้าง เดี่ยวจะย้อนๆกลับไปหามาแปะไว้ ไม่งั้นถ้าไม่เจอ อีกวันสองวันจะมาลบละกัน


เอามาแปะไว้ที่นี่ด้วย ได้ถูกตามหัวข้อกระทู้


----------



## BEERUSIK

ชอบอันทีนี้คับ ไทย + โมเดิ้น


----------



## knrOctober

^^ เลือกแบบนี้ด้วยครับ ไม่ต้องแปะป้ายก็รู้ว่าคือ กรุงเทพฯ ประเทศไทย


----------



## palm9096

^^

แถมยังมีสกายไลน์ แพลมๆอยู่ข้างหลังด้วยหละ ^.^!!


----------



## BeeRLeO

ผมว่ารูปที่ 6 สวยที่สุดครับเห็นสถานที่สำคัญ รวมถึงแม่น้ำเจ้าพระยาด้วย แต่รู้สึกว่าสีมันซีดไปหน่อย สีไม่ค่อยสวย
แต่รูปที่ 1 สีสวย แต่มุมมองมันแคบเกินไป มันไม่เห็นเป็น skyview รวมถึงมีตึกมาบังวัดพระแก้วบางส่วนเลยทำให้ดูแล้วขัดๆตา 

รูป 6 ครับ สวยสุด แต่ต้องปรับสีหน่อย


----------



## <tune>

รูปที่1ครับ


----------



## pon

รูปที่1 สามารถเลื่อนขึ้นไปอีกนิดได้ไหมครับ
ส่วนล่างของรูปไม่ได้มีรายละเอียดมากนัก น่าจะทำให้ได้เห็นขอบskylineของฉากหลังได้มากขึ้นอีกนิด

และรูปที่ 4 ถ้าปรับสีให้เข้มขึ้นอีกนิดจะดีมากเลยครับ
อันนี้ดูซีดๆไปนิด 

ถ้าให้เลือกผมว่าสองรูปนี้โอเคที่สุด


----------



## zeaza

รูปที่1 โอเคสุดนะครับผมว่า รูปสุดท้ายมันจืดๆไปหน่อย


----------



## nicky31189

รูปแรก ดีสุด


----------



## Codename B

deleted


----------



## Codename B

รูปแรกเอามา crop ไหม่ เพราะมันไม่ค่อยเห็นตึกข้างหลัง










Banner เค้าให้เป็น 719 x 123 pixels ครับ



Location: Bangkok, Thailand
source name: MIKI
source: http://www.pixprosranking.net/picture.php?op=view&id=933407&name=
Description: ...Grand Palace... Bla bla bla


----------



## Munich dweller

^^
ผมว่าขนาดนับเป็น pixel ตอนเรา crop ภาพยังไม่ต้องพอดีเป๊ะๆก็ได้ครับ แต่ต้องเอา ratio ระหว่างกว้าง กับสูงให้ถูก แล้วเราย่อ ขยายตามที่ชอบ ... พอได้ถูกใจแล้วเราค่อย resize รูปที่ crop แล้วทั้งอันให้ถูกขนาดเองทีหลังจะดีกว่าครับ 

เดี่ยวผมทำงานเสร็จจะลองมาขยับๆย้ายๆตามที่หลายๆคนแนะนำมาดู เผื่อมันจะดีขึ้น


----------



## Codename B

^^

ถึงว่า ตอนผมทํามันถึงย๊ากยาก :lol:


----------



## Munich dweller

^^
นอกเรื่องหน่อย ... นี่ท่าทางนั่งเล่น SSC ทั้งวันนะเนี้ย 555 ผมเองยังต้องคอยเลิกงานก่อนค่อยกลับไปทำ ตอนนี้แอบๆอ่านแอบๆตอบอยู่ มันไม่สะดวก


----------



## Codename B

อ๋อ หยุดซัมเมอร์ครับ 55+


----------



## okme

ขอนุญาติลองช่วยดูน่ะครับ ^^ 

ลองปรับสีด้วยครับ 









อันนี้สีเก่า


----------



## Munich dweller

ขอบคุณสมาชิกทุกคนมากครับสำหรับไอเดีย ... ดูท่าทางรูปที่หนึ่งจะชนะขาดลอยแฮะ แล้วก็ตาม request ผมลองไปขยับๆกรอบรูปดูให้มันเปิด skyline มากขึ้น เอามืดๆข้างล่างออกไปอีกหน่อย กับปรับแสงอะไรเล็กๆน้อยกับรูป 1,4 ดูก็ออกมาตามที่โชว์ข้างล่าง ส่วนรูปที่ 6 พยายามลด exposure ที่ตัววัดที่มันดูสว่างจ้าไปลงมาละ ไม่สำเร็จ details มันหายไปหมดแล้วอ่ะ ใครสามารถปรับให้มันดูดีกว่านี้ได้ก็ตามสบายเลยครับ 

ถ้าไม่มีใครคัดค้านอะไร แบบว่ารับไม่ได้ ทำแล้วรูปเมืองฉันออกมาน่าเกลียดสุดๆ เดี่ยวฉันทำเอง ฯลฯ ไรแบบนั้น เดี่ยวคืนนี้ผมจะส่งไปละนะครับ ส่วนรูปอื่นๆเดี่ยวไว้เว้นว่างไปสักพักค่อยมาเลือกส่งเพิ่ม ไม่ก็ทำเพิ่มกันอีกทีหลังละกัน

ขอบคุณที่มาร่วมสนุกกับทางรายการ :lol:










อันนี้ลดหมอก ทำให้ฟ้ามันเข้มขึ้นมานิดนึง


----------



## dooonut

okme said:


> ขอนุญาติลองช่วยดูน่ะครับ ^^
> 
> 
> ลองปรับสีด้วยครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> อันนี้สีเก่า


ลอง(แก้ให้ดูครับ) :lol:



และ...



*ผมว่าสีวัดพระแก้วมันดูไม่สดเหมือนอันเก่า เด๋วถ้ามันไม่ดีๆจริงๆ ค่อยแก้ให้ดีมันสดขึ้นมาอีกทีละกันนะครับ เอามาให้ดูก่อน ยกวัดพระแก้วให้ขึ้นสูงขึ้นมา มันจะได้เห็นยอดตึกทุกตึก -0-


----------



## Munich dweller

มีข่าวมาแจ้ง ผมส่งรูปแรกไปละ ให้เครดิตเจ้าของไปเรียบร้อย แต่ปรากฏว่า mod ตอบมาว่า



> That's a good image but unless Miki is you, we cannot use it as the source page has an All Rights Reserved on it. Let me know if the photographer is okay with us using the image.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jan


สรุป วงแตก 555 ... นิทานเรื่องนี้สอนให้รู้ว่าแค่ refer ไปที่ลิ้งค์ภาพต้นฉบับกับชื่อเจ้าของภาพไม่พอ ควรมีคำอนุญาติเป็นลายลักษณ์อักษรด้วย (น่าจะรวมถึงภาพจาก flickr ด้วยนะ)

เดี่ยวผมจะไปหาๆดูละเอียดๆอีกทีว่าเว็บนั้นมีอีเมล์เจ้าของภาพทิ้งไว้ให้ติดต่อไหม เพราะเท่าที่จำได้เหมือนเคยดูๆแล้วยังไม่เจอ ไม่รู้จะติดต่อยังไง ถ้าในวันสองวันนี้ยังไม่ได้เรื่องได้ราวอะไรเดี่ยวจะเอารูปอื่นส่งแทนนะครับ ... ดูจากคะแนนโหวต ไม่รูป 4 ก็ 6 ละนะ


----------



## Codename B

กรุงเทพแพ้ สู้พัทยาไม่ได้ :lol:



BeeRLeO said:


> *Pattaya , Thailand*
> 
> 
> 
> Description : Skyview at night of Pattaya city amidst the mountain and the sea.
> source : post by zeaza -----> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1419838&page=2





Jan said:


> August 13: Kamyanets-Podilskiy
> *August 14: Pattaya
> *August 16: Maracay
> August 17: Sevastopol
> 
> I'm going to skip the Mombasa one but thanks anyway.


----------



## okme

>


คนถ่ายนี้เพื่อนผมเองครับ เดียวไงลองถามให้

แล้วต้องการขนาดไหนอ่ะครับ จะได้บอกมันถูก


----------



## Munich dweller

^^
อ้อ ผมเขียนเมล์ไปขอเขาเรียบร้อยแล้วครับ เขาก็โอเคมาแล้ว ผมเลยส่งไปหา webmaster อีกทีเรียบร้อย ขอบคุณมากๆครับ


----------



## Jeayung

okme said:


> คนถ่ายนี้เพื่อนผมเองครับ เดียวไงลองถามให้
> 
> แล้วต้องการขนาดไหนอ่ะครับ จะได้บอกมันถูก




ชอบรูปนี้มาก ขอยืมไปทำ banner ในเฟสบุคนะคับ


----------



## Dek_Phuket

okme said:


> คนถ่ายนี้เพื่อนผมเองครับ เดียวไงลองถามให้
> 
> แล้วต้องการขนาดไหนอ่ะครับ จะได้บอกมันถูก


อยากเห็นรูปขนาดเต็มจังครับ รบกวนขอจากเพื่อนได้ไหมครับ 

ปล. อยากขอเอาไปดพสต์ลงเฟสบ้าง อิอิ


----------



## okme

มิกเสนอรูปนี้มาเลยครับ เต็มกว่าเยอะเลยครับ 
ยอดตึกอยุ่ครบ เต็มตาเต็มใจ :cheer::cheer:










ส่วนนี้ยอดไม่เต็มครับ


----------



## dooonut

^^^^^^ รูปแรกสวยมากกกกกเลยครับ... แต่ผมกลัวว่ามันจะยาวไปเกินขนาดน่ะสิ หรือว่านี่ก็ได้ครับ ??


----------



## Munich dweller

อ้าว เวร ... ส่งอันแรกไปแล้ว 5555

ไม่เป็นไร ถ้าเขายังไม่เอาขึ้นเดี่ยวผมส่งไปแก้ให้ ฝากขอบคุณคุณมิกซ์ด้วยครับ kay:

edit: ส่งไปอีกทีให้แล้วครับ ไม่รู้เขาจะรำคาญเปล่า ทั้งอีเมล์ ทั้งไปแปะไว้ในกระทู้ เรื่องมากจริงไอ้นายคนนี้ :lol:



> Okay, just to officially put the submission on the thread here (apart from the all the emails I wrote to you, sorry about that btw  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Bangkok, Thailand
> Photographer: Miki
> Source: http://www.pixprosranking.net/picture.php?op=view&id=933407&name=
> Info: The Grand Palace looking south with the Sathorn CBD in the background.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82657132#post82657132


ยังเหลืออันนี้ของหาดใหญ่ที่ผมว่าก็ดูดีอีกอัน เดี่ยวคอยอันของคุณมิกซ์ขึ้นก่อนสักพักนึงแล้วเดี่ยวส่งอันนี้ต่อ ส่ง กทม.บ่อยๆเดี่ยวจะไม่ได้ลงเอา


----------



## okme

อัตราส่วน เท่ากันครับ ย่อลงได้เลย ลุยๆ


----------



## Codename B

Time is ticking! Susu!


----------



## Jeayung

Amazing Thailand มาก ๆ วัดพระแก้ว เอารูปวัดพระแก้วขึ้น เป็น Banner ในเฟส
แล้วเพื่อนฟิลิปินส์บอกมา ว่ามันสวยมากๆ


----------



## atom

kay:


----------



## IraGlacialis

Is Bangkok getting another banner or is this just ideas throw around?
If another banner is on the way, I really like the one with the river; it provides a nice juxtaposition between old and new, with the river adding a nice nighttime flavor with its muted reflection. In fact, I'd would say if it gets put up, it would be the best one so far.


----------



## Codename B

^^

Waiting for approval..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&page=18


----------



## okme

ลองเอาที่ภาพเซฟเก็บไว้มาทำดูครับ









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_IxCrTDyXxOs/S4aHMrrD25I/AAAAAAAAAZc/tp5aKXvHqzk/s1600-h/103652775.jpg



















mr.beaver
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_beaver/4778019052/in/photostream


----------



## pon

สวยครับ


----------



## Wisarut

IraGlacialis said:


> Is Bangkok getting another banner or is this just ideas throw around?
> If another banner is on the way, I really like the one with the river; it provides a nice juxtaposition between old and new, with the river adding a nice nighttime flavor with its muted reflection. In fact, I'd would say if it gets put up, it would be the best one so far.


That's gonna be the hard one to implement ... since both old BKK (Grand Palace) and new BKK (Buiding around Silom and Bang rak) are on the same eastern side of Chao Phraya ... 

ONLY Thonburi side (wesrtern side) which contain the old Phra Rajwang Doem and Temple of the Dawn may be matched with the big buildings from downtown BKK ... and we PREFER our Grand Palace ....

Here is another idea of Old BKK vs New BKK - Golden Moutain and the Buildings from Pathumwan and Rajparsdong area
http://top2view.multiply.com/photos/album/118/118#photo=1


----------



## IraGlacialis

Wisarut said:


> That's gonna be the hard one to implement ... since both old BKK (Grand Palace) and new BKK (Buiding around Silom and Bang rak) are on the same eastern side of Chao Phraya ...
> 
> ONLY Thonburi side (wesrtern side) which contain the old Phra Rajwang Doem and Temple of the Dawn may be matched with the big buildings from downtown BKK ... and we PREFER our Grand Palace ....
> 
> Here is another idea of Old BKK vs New BKK - Golden Moutain and the Buildings from Pathumwan and Rajparsdong area
> http://top2view.multiply.com/photos/album/118/118#photo=1


Actually, I was saying the one you already had and put on the banner thread fit what I liked already. 
The Grand Palace in the foreground, the modern skyline in the background, the river as a major piece, and Wat Arun to the side.


----------



## Wisarut

^^^
Then, we just come up with anotehr alternative though because some may want more view of BKK ... but it is up to their own ability to come up with something new.


----------



## Munich dweller

Our Bangkok banner is accepted. 




Jan said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> August 24: Ushuaia
> August 25: Bangkok
> August 26: Lausanne
> August 27: Manila
> August 28: Reno


So you all can look forward to seeing it next Thursday krub kay:


----------



## Codename B

Jan said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> August 24: Ushuaia
> *August 25: Bangkok
> *August 26: Lausanne
> August 27: Manila
> August 28: Reno
> 
> @ Vicvin86: I need a link to the page of the original image in order to link and to see if it contains copyright. Also, what airport is this?
> 
> @ xJamaax: need photogtapher name and link to the original source
> 
> @ xAbd0o: need photogtapher name and link to the original source
> 
> @ christos-greece: source page has an All Rights Reserved on it. Do you have permission to use it?
> 
> @ Xeno Axe: I agree with some of the comments that that's not a fantastic image. Do you have another one of Cochi?
> 
> @ guy4versa4: need photogtapher name and link to the original source. Afiq is not a registered username here.


แต่ อืม... ครั้งที่แล้วทําไม banner ของพัทยามันไม่ขึ้น???
แล้วทีนี้กรุงเทพมันจะขึ้นจริงมั้ยล่ะ? ไม่เข้าใจ :dunno:



Jan said:


> August 13: Kamyanets-Podilskiy
> *August 14: Pattaya
> *August 16: Maracay
> August 17: Sevastopol
> 
> I'm going to skip the Mombasa one but thanks anyway.


----------



## Munich dweller

^^

กทม.คงได้ขึ้นแหละ ไม่มีปัญหาอะไร ของพัทยาไม่ได้ขึ้นเพราะมันมี banner จากปากีมาขอแทรกในโอกาส independence day ของเขาหนะ แต่ไม่รู้แทรกอีท่าไหน พัทยาไม่ได้โดนเลื่อน แต่โดนเตะออกจากคิวไปเลย :dunno:


----------



## Codename B

Aug 25 นี้เป็น independence Day ของอุรุกวัย..
ขอก่อนล่วงหน้าว่า "อย่ามา" 55


----------



## omevil

พัทยามาแล้วววววว


----------



## zeaza

ถ้าไม่มีน้ำทะเลข้างหน้า คงคิดว่าโซลละ หอคอยเหมือนตั้งอย่บนเขาเลย -.-


----------



## Codename B

ฝั่งนี้ยังรออยู่นะ..
แต่เสียดายไม่เห็น skyline ของพัทยาแบบเต็มๆ


----------



## donutpig312

โหหห แจ๋วเลยครับพัทยาบ้านเรา


----------



## anuchaya

Pattaya มาแว๊ววว:cheer:


----------



## wuzy

ยินดีด้วยจ้า


----------



## palm9096

พัทยาสวยงามมากครับ !!


----------



## jobecob

When did you become a moderator khun munich dweller? Did you apply for it or something?


----------



## mrintow

Congratulations Pattaya


----------



## Munich dweller

ตื่นเต้นกันบ้างม๊ะ ? วันพรุ่งนี้ละ


----------



## dooonut

*^^^^ Like ! *


----------



## tereekung

;วันนี้ กรุงเทพ ขึ้น banner รึเปล่าครับ
ทำไมผมกดโหวตไม่ได้


----------



## Codename B

ขอเตือนกันไว้ก่อน

ไครไม่โหวด โดนแบน!!!

ขอบคุณครับ


----------



## ChaiLand

สงสัยเม้นต์ข้างบนคราบ เราไปทำไรให้เค้าคับแค้นใจเหรอคราบ หรือว่า อิจฉา?


----------



## omevil

มาแล้วคร้าบบบบบบบ(พอดีที่นี่เลยเที่ยงคืนก่อนเลยเห็นก่อน555)


----------



## zeaza

August 25: *Bangkok*

อีกไม่กี่ชั่วโมงละ !! พี่ปินส์เขากด 1 กันระเบิด


----------



## ChaiLand

สงสัยเม้นต์ข้างบนคราบ เราไปทำไรให้เค้าคับแค้นใจเหรอคราบ หรือว่า อิจฉา?


----------



## zeaza

มันแค่บางนนะครับ พวกเพื่อนบ้านขี้อิจฉานะครับ ไม่มองหาเหวไร ขึ้นชื่อว่าBangkokมันก็กด1ละ :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Ch'HWA

เทียงและมาโวตเลย อิอิ


----------



## Humble NK

โหวตไปเรียบร้อย
ตอนนี้คะแนนอยู่ที่ 4.5 
จำนวนคนโหวตทั้งสิ้น 295 คน


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Nice banner


----------



## Imperfect Ending

4.51, total votes: 300


----------



## cheychai

สวยอีกแล้ว


----------



## omevil

4.5นี่ก็ประมาณอันดับ2ในท็อป100เลยนะเนี่ย ต้องรอดูคืนนี้อีกทีที่คนเอเชียส่วนใหญ่จะเริ่มโหวต 
น่ากลัวว่าจะโดนประเทศขี้อิจฉาบางประเทศถล่มเอา


----------



## ThaiSiamese

โหวตแล้วครับ ตอนนี้คะแนนอยู่ที่ 4.50 มีคนโหวต 328 ขอเพิ่มอีก .02 เป็น 4.52 ก็จะเป็นอันดับหนึ่งแล้วครับ


----------



## Mangiang

โหวตแล้วครับ 

งดงามมากจริงๆ เห็นแล้วถึงกับอึ้ง!!


----------



## BEERUSIK

Hongkong อันดับที่ 1 ได้ไป 4.51 แต่ แบนเนอร์ กรุงเทพ ตอนนี้ที่เวลา 16.00 น ได้ไป 4.52:lol:


----------



## ByMaximum

สวยกว่าที่ผมคิดอีกครับ วัดพระแก้วสีทองข้างหน้า+ฉากตึกข้างหลังนี่สุดยอดเลย แถมเป็นภาพตอนกลางคืนได้เครดิตความสวยงามทะลุร้อย เต็ม5 ผมให้ 6 เลยเอ้า


----------



## party_animals

5โมง ตอนนี้ตกมา 4.51 แล้วครับ ขณะที่vote1 มีจำนวนมากขึ้น....คิดว่าพวกเพื่อนบ้านเราคงเริ่มทำงานกันแล้วล่ะครับ 55


----------



## BeeRLeO

Bangkok ติด top 3 แน่นอน วู้วววววววววววว


----------



## zeaza

..


----------



## sf_alpha

รูประดับนี้ vote 1 นี่ ... เจตนามาก ๆ


----------



## Ch'HWA

party_animals said:


> 5โมง ตอนนี้ตกมา 4.51 แล้วครับ ขณะที่vote1 มีจำนวนมากขึ้น....คิดว่าพวกเพื่อนบ้านเราคงเริ่มทำงานกันแล้วล่ะครับ 55


ห้าๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆ นั่งขำ ชอบประโยคนี้

เพื่อนบ้านเริ่มทำงาน


----------



## jagkrasrisakul

^^

:lol::lol::lol: ประมาณว่าทำกันเป็นขบวนการเลย

ตอนนี้

4.50, total votes: 453


----------



## ByMaximum

ไต่ระดับยุ 4.50-4.51 ใจหายใจคว่ำกลัวจะมาอยู่ 4.49ตอนนี้บอกตรงๆเลยว่าหวังให้ชนะฮ่องกงไปเลย


----------



## zeaza

ช่วงเย็นๆ 5-6โมงแถวนั้นคะแนนนำฮ่องกงอยู่นะ แต่พอเริ่มพระอาทิตย์ตกดิน คะแนนตกปู๊ดป๊าดมาก เหมือนมีคนพยายามกด1เยอะ และก็กด5พอๆกันไรงี้

แต่ขอบอกภาพนี้สวยเว่อเลยอ่ะ ต่อให้ประเทศไหนจะมีตึกมากมายแค่ไหน แต่ก็มีไม่ได้อย่างเรา เป็นเอกลักษณ์มาก!!
ตอนนี้คะแนนเราติด1ใน3อยู่ 4.52 - 4.51 - 4.50 -4.49 มันขึ้นๆลงๆอยู่แค่นี้ละ


----------



## jagkrasrisakul

เห้อออ ต้องมาเชียร์ประเทศไทยให้ขึ้นอันดับ 1 ต่อ เมื่อกี้ก็เพิ่งจะเชียร์วอลเลย์บอลไทยไป ลุ้นกันเหนื่อยเหมือนกัน :lol::lol::lol:

เมื่อไม่กี่นาทีก่อนตกไป 4.49 แต่ตอนนี้กลับมา 4.51 อีกแระ คืนนี้ยังต้องลุ้นกันอีกยาวนาน :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## palm9096

4.51 อยู่นะครับ ตอนนี้ ลุ้นๆๆๆ หวังว่า ต้องชนะฮ่องกงให้ได้ครับ !!


----------



## IraGlacialis

Definitely looking good. BTW, at the rate it's going, the banner could end up being one of the top 3, if not #1.


----------



## anuchaya

ภาพค่อนข้างสมบูรณ์เลยนะครับ 
บ่งบอกถึงความเป็นไทย สายน้ำที่เป็นเส้นเลือดใหญ่ และความศิวิไลซ์ของกรุงเทพ


----------



## sevensize

โคตรชอบเลย รูปนี้ ตอนนี้อยู่ 4.51 ครับ


----------



## pikkza

โหวตแล้ว ไม่น้อยหน้าใครจริงๆ


----------



## zeaza

4.52แล้ว แซงฮ่องกงแล้ว เพี้ยงๆ อย่าล่วง -.- 
เราไม่ที่1ก็2อ่ะ เพราะอันดับ2-3 ช่างห่างจากฮ่องกงและเรามากนัก


----------



## pon

ผมเกือบมาไม่ทัน เพิ่งกด5ไปเมื่อกี้
ตอนนี้533โหวต ได้4.52 ครับ


----------



## reQuiem4adream

ทำยังกะของฮ่องกงสวยงั้น เฉยมากๆ เมื่อเทียบกับบางกอกบ้านเรา ไม่ได้หนึ่งอย่างน้อยก็ติดท็อป 3 หล่ะครับ

4.53/542 votes


----------



## Skycamden

:gaah: ใครโหวต 1 กลับไปเลี้ยงวัวเลยไป


----------



## Dek_Phuket

อัพเดท เมื่อเวลา 23.00 : 555 Vote *4.53* แล้วครับ กรุงเทพสุดยอดจริงๆ :banana:

ปล.อยากทราบว่าเขาจะปิดโหวตกี่โมงครับ ขี้เกียจลุ้นแล้ว :lol:


----------



## non1333

กรุงเทพมุมนี้สวยมากครับ


ฮ่องกงตกเหลือ 4.49 ซะงั้น


----------



## pon

เข้าไปดูอันดับ1ของฮ่องกง ก็มีคนกด1เยอะเหมือนกันนะ 
ของกรุงเทพเรา ผ่านไปอีกสักหนึ่งอาทิตย์กลัวว่าจะมีคนมากด1น่ะสิครับ ข้อหาได้คะแนนสูงเกินหน้าเกินตาที่อื่น:lol:


----------



## pon

เฮ้ย!! คะแนนอันดับหนึ่งถึงสามลดลงวันนี้อย่างเฉียบพลัน 55555


----------



## non1333

----


----------



## <tune>

เข้าวินไปแล้วครับ bangkok ของเรา!!!! ด้วย4.54 567 โหวต!!! สุดยอด!!!


----------



## zeaza

ลิ่วละครับ!!


----------



## okme

ฮ่องกงคะแนนแอบลดด้วยน่ะครับ อิอิ


----------



## Skycamden

ผลออกมาแล้ว แบนเนอร์กรุงเทพเป็นที่ 1 ด้วยผลโหวต 4.54 ตามด้วยฮ่องกง ที่ผลโหวต 4.48 คับ!!


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

สวดยอดคะแนนอันดับ 1 เลยอ่า


----------



## sf_alpha

คงไม่มีใครไปเกรียนลดคะแนนเขานะ


----------



## adul_mad_adum

วอลเล่ย์บอลหญิงก็ชนะจีน banner BKK ก็ได้ vote อันดับหนึ่ง มีความสุข :lol:










:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## okme

Zoomไปสุดๆง่ะ


----------



## <tune>

ผมว่าถ้าเรื่องความพยายาม(จะเกิด) ผมจะกด5เลยครับ!!! เเต่ภาพได้เเค่นี้แต้มเดียวไปก่อนล่ะกัน5555

โอโหสิครับเพื่อนบ้าน!!!


----------



## ByMaximum

ทำไมเขาต้องซูมซะขนาดนั้นด้วยละ แถมเล่นต่อตึกซะยาวเลย 
เขาเครียดหรอฮะ :lol:


----------



## MonkeyBKK

ผู้ชนะไม่ควรเย้ยหยั่นผู้แพ้ครับ ไม่มีประโยชน์หรอก ผมว่าเราควรให้กำลังใจเค้ามากกว่า เค้าด่าเรามาเราก้อชมเค้ากลับไป ดูซิว่าถ้าทำแบบนี้แล้วเค้าจะยังอยากกัดเราอยู่อีกไหม


----------



## sf_alpha

คือ ภาพมันมองไม่เห็นอะไรเลยอ่ะ ไม่กล้าให้ 1 แต่ก็ไม่กล้าให้มากกว่า 2


----------



## Ch'HWA

ทำดีที่สุดแล้ว


----------



## palm9096

^^

ผมให้ไป2กับความพยายามในการซูมรูปเขาครับ -0-!!

สงสารเขานะ กลัวเขาจะไปติด flop15 จัง -0-!!


----------



## reQuiem4adream

ที่สุดท้ายของฝลอพ 15 อยู่ที่ 2.01 ของมะนิลาคงติดประมาณที่ 23 :lol: พยายามเกินตัว


----------



## Goddess

เป็นรูปที่ป่วยมาก ดูได้จากคอมเม้นท์คนชาติอื่นๆ:tongue3:


----------



## ThaiSiamese

...


----------



## Codename B

สังเกตดูดีๆ คนที่กด 5 ดาวให้ "มานี้ลา" พอๆกับคนที่กด 1 ดาวให้กรุงเทพฯ :|


----------



## fridaynightlights

Codename B said:


> สังเกตดูดีๆ คนที่กด 5 ดาวให้ "มานี้ลา" พอๆกับคนที่กด 1 ดาวให้กรุงเทพฯ :|


+1


----------



## ThaiSiamese

Codename B said:


> สังเกตดูดีๆ คนที่กด 5 ดาวให้ "มานี้ลา" พอๆกับคนที่กด 1 ดาวให้กรุงเทพฯ :|


และคนจากประเทศเพื่อนบ้านนี้ยังตามไปโหวต 1 ดาวให้กรุงเทพฯอยู่เลย ตอนนี้คะแนน ตกมาอยู่ที่ 4.50 แล้ว hno:


----------



## ant35

จะว่าไปพอเห็นรูปของเขาแล้ว ก็อยากเห็นรูปของกรุงเทพฯมุมที่มองจากอ่าวไทยบ้างนะครับ ไม่รู้ว่าจะเห็นกลุ่มCBDเยอะแค่ไหน 

ปล.เมืองเขาก็สวยนะ แต่ว่าเลือกมาผิดรูปมากกว่า


----------



## Munich dweller

ผม stick กระทู้นี้นะครับ ... เวลาใครอยากส่ง banner ไปประกวด ลองมาแปะๆคุยขอความเห็นกันในนี้คร่าวๆก่อนละกัน ให้เพื่อนๆคนไทยด้วยกันช่วยกันวิจาร์ณกันก่อน จะได้มีแต่อันดีๆ สมส่วน สวยๆออกไป kay:


----------



## Ch'HWA

ThaiSiamese said:


> และคนจากประเทศเพื่อนบ้านนี้ยังตามไปโหวต 1 ดาวให้กรุงเทพฯอยู่เลย ตอนนี้คะแนน ตกมาอยู่ที่ 4.50 แล้ว hno:


ประมาณว่าข้าไม่ได้ แกก็อย่ามาเกินหน้่าเกินตา 

ห้าๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆ


----------



## sf_alpha

ant35 said:


> จะว่าไปพอเห็นรูปของเขาแล้ว ก็อยากเห็นรูปของกรุงเทพฯมุมที่มองจากอ่าวไทยบ้างนะครับ ไม่รู้ว่าจะเห็นกลุ่มCBDเยอะแค่ไหน
> 
> ปล.เมืองเขาก็สวยนะ แต่ว่าเลือกมาผิดรูปมากกว่า


อ่าวไทยคงจะไกลไปครับ แต่มุมที่สวย ๆ ก็มีแถว ๆ สำโรง หรือ ปู่เจ้า มองกลับไปทาง CBD ผ่านบางกระเจ้าครับ ... ใครมีโอกาสไปถ่ายก็จัดหน่อยครับ


บนสถานีแบริ่งถ้า ตั้งขา zoom หน่อยก็อาจจะได้รูปสวยนะครับ


จริง ๆ อยากได้มุมบนสะพานวงแหวนกาญจนาภิเษก


ว่าไปเห็น comment ล่าสุดของ Bangkok banner แล้ว แอบฮา

*>> who vote 1 seriously !!! are you crazy?*


----------



## reQuiem4adream

Ch'HWA said:


> ประมาณว่าข้าไม่ได้ แกก็อย่ามาเกินหน้่าเกินตา
> 
> ห้าๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆ




ให้มันกด 1 ให้แบนเนอร์กรุงเทพฯ เยอะเท่าไหร่ก็เหอะ เราก็ยังคงติดท็อป 5 อยู่ดี ของมันดีจริง ไม่ได้ชง :lol::lol::lol:

STICKY!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## ThaiSiamese

ถ้าใครยังไม่ได้โหวต 5 ดาวให้กับ banner ของกรุงเทพฯตอนนี้ยังตามไปโหวตทันนะครับ banner ของเราจะได้เป็นที่ 1 ไปนานๆ


----------



## mrintow

มาช้าไปหน่อย แต่ไปโหวตแล้วครับ


----------



## omevil

แปะlinkเอาไว้เผื่อใครมาทีหลังจะได้ตามไปโหวต
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20110825


----------



## Imperfect Ending

ThaiSiamese said:


> และคนจากประเทศเพื่อนบ้านนี้ยังตามไปโหวต 1 ดาวให้กรุงเทพฯอยู่เลย ตอนนี้คะแนน ตกมาอยู่ที่ 4.50 แล้ว hno:


อาจจะใช่
เพราะ ...
ไม่คิดว่าใครสนใจเรื่องนี้ (เรื่องที่กดหนึ่ง)


----------



## anuchaya

นอกจากปาเกียว อย่างอื่นก็อย่าได้แคร์ 
ผมไม่เคยสนใจ แต่กลับดีใจที่มีเพื่อนบ้านอิจฉาประเทศไทย :lol:


----------



## Codename B

กทมตกมาอยู่ที่ 4.49 แล้ว ฮ่องกงก็ตก!
แปลกนะ วันนี้คะแนนของทั้งสองเมืองนี้มันตกมากกว่าเมื่อวานเยอะเลย แล้ววันนี้ก็เป็นวันที่แบนเนอร์ของ "มาร-นิลา" ขึ้นด้วย 
มันอาจจะบ่งบอกถึงอะไรซักอย่าง :| :lol:


----------



## <tune>

Codename B said:


> กทมตกมาอยู่ที่ 4.49 แล้ว ฮ่องกงก็ตก!
> แปลกนะ วันนี้คะแนนของทั้งสองเมืองนี้มันตกมากกว่าเมื่อวานเยอะเลย แล้ววันนี้ก็เป็นวันที่แบนเนอร์ของ "มาร-นิลา" ขึ้นด้วย
> มันอาจจะบ่งบอกถึงอะไรซักอย่าง :| :lol:


มันบ่งบอกว่าถ้ากูเกิดไม่ได้มึงก็อย่ามีหวังจะเกิด55555:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## palm9096

^^

เห็นแล้วตลกครับในแบนเนอร์ของง เมืองหลวงปาเกียว มีคนให้5/5 เพราะบอกว่า nice painting -0-!!


----------



## <tune>

palm9096 said:


> ^^
> 
> เห็นแล้วตลกครับในแบนเนอร์ของง เมืองหลวงปาเกียว มีคนให้5/5 เพราะบอกว่า nice painting -0-!!


555555


----------



## reQuiem4adream

ร่วงเอาๆ รายวัน hno: :nuts:

ตอนนี้อยู่ที่ 4.46 รู้สึกว่าคนส่วนใหญ่จะโหวต 4 แทน 
1 มีน้อยมาก แต่ก็ฉุดคะแนนลงพอตัว แต่อีกเจ้าก็ยังสองหน่อยๆ 1 มากกว่า 5 ยังไงก็ไม่มีวันติดท็อป 100 :cheers: :lol::lol::lol::lol: :banana::banana::banana::banana:

สนุกดีกับเรื่องไม่เป็นเรื่อง


----------



## Imperfect Ending

They're working really hard to vote down


----------



## Ch'HWA

อาจจะมองอีกแง่ว่า ที่สองที่เคยได้ที่หนึ่งมาก่อน + ชาวเกาะขี้อิจฉา = คะแนนเลยลดลงฮวบๆ


----------



## Doraemichigo

ลดลงทุกวัน 4.45 และ hno: แต่ก็ยังดีที่ยังเป็นที่ 1 อยู่ :banana:


----------



## Munich dweller

ผมว่ามันอาจจะเป็นระบบของบอร์ดเขานะ ว่า banner ที่อยู่มานานๆแล้วจะค่อยๆลดคะแนนลงวันละนิดๆ จะได้เปิดโอกาสให้ banner ใหม่ๆขึ้นไปแทนบ้าง ไม่งั้นไอ้พวกที่ติด top 10 มันก็คงอยู่อย่างนั้นไปตลอดชาติ ... เดาเอานะ

เข้าเรื่อง ... ได้เวลามานั่งเลือกภาพ ทำ banner ใหม่กันหรือยังครับ ? 

ลองโหวตๆกันดู หรือถ้าใครมีอันอื่นที่ดีกว่านี้มาลองเสนอๆกันดูได้นะครับ ค่อยๆเลือก ค่อยๆหาไป ไม่รีบ แต่ชัวร์ดีกว่าสุ่มสี่สุ่มห้าส่งไปแล้วไปติด flop 15

หาดใหญ่









กทม. (อีกละ)









กทม.อีกอัน









จริงๆผมกำลังนึกภาพพาโนวัดเก่าๆที่สุโขทัย หรืออยุธยา หรือพระราชวังบางปะอิน อะไรสักอย่างที่มันดูแหวกแนวไปกว่าตึกๆทั้งหลายหน่อย มันเป็นเอกลักษณ์ไทยๆที่เรียกคะแนนได้ง่ายดี แต่หาภาพเหมาะๆมาทำไม่ได้เลยแฮะ


----------



## BeeRLeO

banner ของหาดใหญ่ กับ กทม. รูปที่2 ผมเคยส่งไปแล้วครับ แต่ไม่ได้ขึ้น..........

จริงๆผมเห็นด้วยครับ กับภาพวัดหรือเมืองโบราณของอยุธยา ซึ่งน่านำมาทำเป็น banner มากๆ แต่ผมยังไม่เจอภาพไหนที่จะนำมาทำได้เลย


----------



## s.yla

ของหาดใหญ่ช่วยดูกันหน่อยครับว่าพอไหวไหมครับ ถ้าพอไหว ส่งให้ด้วยได้ไหมครับ ทำไม่เป็น ทำขนาดภาพที่เค้ากำหนดไม่เป็นครับ














































ต้นฉบับ เจ้าของภาพตามภาพเลยครับ










แถมของตัวเมืองสงขลาหน่อยนะครับ


----------



## Munich dweller

@BeeRLeO เขาแจ้งเหตผลไหมครับว่าทำไมส่งขึ้นไม่ได้? เพราะว่ารูปมีลิขสิทธิ์หรืออะไรครับ? 

@s.yla ในบรรดาที่ลองให้เลือกมา ผมว่าสงขลาอันสุดท้ายดูดีสุดนะ ...


----------



## Codename B

ดูดีสุด แต่กลัวมันจะตกอยู่ flop 15 ถ้าส่งไป.. ต้องหามาดีกว่านี้ เอาแบบว่าเห็นแล้วรู้เลยว่าที่นี้เมืองไทย


----------



## chewzerng26

Munich dweller said:


> หาดใหญ่



หาดใหญ่มุมนี้สวยดีครับ


----------



## BeeRLeO

> @BeeRLeO เขาแจ้งเหตผลไหมครับว่าทำไมส่งขึ้นไม่ได้? เพราะว่ารูปมีลิขสิทธิ์หรืออะไรครับ?


เขาไม่ได้บอกครับ ว่าทำไมไม่ได้ขึ้น แต่หาดใหญ่ผมเคยส่งไปหลายครั้งไม่เคยติดใน list ที่จะได้ขึ้นเป็น banner เลย สำหรับลิขสิทธิ์ ผมใส่ credit ทุกครั้งที่ส่งครับ


----------



## Pingsuke

ผมเพิ่งโหวต 5 ให้กรุงเทพของเราไปแล้วครับ

4.43, total votes: 849


----------



## reQuiem4adream

อยู่ที่สองแล้ว ฮ่องกงขึ้น 1 เหมือนเดิม


----------



## BeeRLeO

ตอนนี้อยู่ อันดับ 8 จร้า


----------



## s.yla

BeeRLeO said:


> ตอนนี้อยู่ อันดับ 8 จร้า


ขอบคุณมากมายครับคุณเบียร์ที่ช่วยส่งให้ jan
จนได้ top10 มา


----------



## zeaza

BEERUSIK said:


> มี 1ด้วยอีกแล้ว มันไม่สวยเลยหรอ ถามจริงๆ เออ ถ้า แค่ 2 ก็ยัง ไม่น่า หัวเสีย
> 
> แต่ก็เช่นเคย พวกให้ 1 ไม่พ้น พวก ไอ้เกาะ เหมือนเดิม ทำไมมันเกลียดเรา หรือ อิจฉาเราขนาดเลยหรอ :bash:


ยังงั้นละครับ อิจฉามากกว่า รองไปอ่านความเห็นในฟอรั่มมัน จะพูดถึงไทยในแง่บวกนะครับ เขาพูดเหมือนเราเจริญมาก ในบางเรื่องข่าวบ้านเขาถึงกลับยกไทยเป็นตัวอย่างด้วยซ้ำ แต่พอมาในบอร์ดอินเตอร์เขาทำเหมือนว่าเขา เลิศ!! :lol:


----------



## Codename B

กทมคะแนนเพิ่มเป็น 4.40! ฮ่่องกง 4.37 ไอ้ย๊ะ!


----------



## Augustines

ฮ่องกงเจอเกรียน โหวต 1 ซะยับเลย = ="


----------



## Adisorn

ฟิปินส์ นี่ เขาเป็นคนยังไงหรอ มีแต่คนพูดในทางที่แปลกๆ


----------



## s.yla

ว้า...หาดใหญ่ร่วงลงไปอันดับ 10 แล้วอ่า
สงสัยจะโดน 1 แต้มในช่วงหลัง แย่จัง
จาก 4.30 เป็น 4.19


----------



## Pingsuke

^^
กลับมาอยู่ อันดับ 8 แล้ว


----------



## Augustines

ขอนแก่น อีสานบ้านเฮาครับ ^v^


----------



## palm9096

รู้สึกดี ที่เรามีเมืองติด Top 10 ถึง 2 เมือง 5555+ กทม.ทีี่1 หาดใหญ่ที่9 ณ 8.46น. นะครับ !!


----------



## s.yla

หาดใหญ่กำลังจะหลุด top10 แล้วครับ
ชาวไทยคนไหนยังไม่โหวตร่วมกันโหวตด้วยนะครับ
ส่วนกรุงเทพลอยลำแล้วครับทิ้งห่างฮ่องกง0.03แต้มเลยครับ


----------



## ArkinMourad

ว่างๆจะทำแบนเนอร์ชะอำ หัวหิน ขึ้นบ้าง 
ตึกต้นไม้สนามกอล์ฟทะเล สวยมากกกก


----------



## DeamDeamz

คะแนนสูสีกันมาก ตั้งแต่ 10 ลงมา กลัวร่วงเยอะจัง


----------



## Augustines

*Pattaya City*










*Cha am*










*Hua Hin*


----------



## Augustines

*Bangkok City*






















































































































ฝากด้วยครับ
:nuts:


----------



## chewzerng26

Augustines said:


> *Hua Hin*



I like this one.


----------



## BEERUSIK

for BANGKOK ...here is my choice..


----------



## Olivekeeper

รูปเก่ามากครับ Athenee residence ยังไม่ขึ้นเลย


----------



## s.yla

กทม ที่ชอบ อันนี้อะ









ให้ทายครับว่านี่ที่ไหน เมืองในหมอก








ที่มา:http://www.pixgang.com/webboard/showthread.php?t=500


----------



## donutpig312

^
^
หาดใหญ่หรือเปล่าครับ เห็นตึกเทาๆกลมๆเหมือจตึกคณะวิทย์ฯของ มอ หรือเปล่า


----------



## s.yla

donutpig312 said:


> ^
> ^
> หาดใหญ่หรือเปล่าครับ เห็นตึกเทาๆกลมๆเหมือจตึกคณะวิทย์ฯของ มอ หรือเปล่า


ถูกต้องนะครับ เมือง มอ(ม สงขลานครินทร์)ครับ
ภาพจริงสวยกว่าcrop เยอะ แต่cropได้ไม่หมด พอย่อขนาดลง ความยาวก็ไม่ได้ เสียดายมาก








เครดิต ตามภาพนะครับ

แถมbanner บางมุมของกทม ที่ดูตึกไม่เยอะ แต่สวยดีเหมือนกันนะครับ








ที่มา:http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/1266732.jpg


----------



## dooonut

chewzerng26 said:


> I like this one.


*ผมก็ชอบ หัวหิน รูปนี้ สวยดีๆๆๆ >.<*


----------



## dooonut

*Phuket คั๊บบบ น่าลองส่งไปดู.... >.< *








*<<<<<*


----------



## Munich dweller

Augustines said:


> *Pattaya City*


อันนี้ดูโอเคนะ 




Augustines said:


> *Bangkok City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ฝากด้วยครับ
> :nuts:


สองอันนี้ผมว่าก็ดูโอเค แต่รูปวัดพระแก้วนี่ ถ้าเก็บโบสถ์ เจดีย์ได้ครบกว่านี้ (+สว่างกว่านี้อีกนิด) จะดีขึ้นในความเห็นผม .... 

ปล.อย่าลืมให้เครดิตเจ้าของรูปที่เอามาทำ banner ด้วยนะครับ แม้กระทั่งแค่แปะๆกันเล่นๆในนี้ ถ้ารูปที่แปะไม่ได้จะส่งจริงๆและหาเครดิตไม่ได้ แปะไว้สักพักแล้วมาเอาออกก็ดีนะครับ


----------



## palm9096

หาดใหญ่ ตกลงมาที่ 16 เลยครับ 0.0!! เพื่อนบ้านเราทำงานกันอีกแล้ว ดู 1 สิ 0.0!!


----------



## Codename B

เมืองที่มีคะแนน 4.16 มันมีเยอะ เค้าเลยนับจํานวนคนโหวตเอาครับ


----------



## palm9096

ครับผม แต่ผมว่า 1 คะแนน มันเยอะไปจริงๆนะ 0.0!!


----------



## w-140s500l

*Songkhla-Hatyai.2*


 

  

  







*เมืองอื่นๆเดี่ยว ผม ลองหาภาพมาทำให้เรื่อยๆ ครับ เพราะ หาดใหญ่ภาพอยู่ ในคอมครับเลยทำมาเล่นๆ ครับ *


----------



## Munich dweller

^^
Don't forget the photographer's credit too krub


----------



## dooonut

w-140s500l said:


> *Songkhla-Hatyai.2*


*ภาพนี้สวยคับๆๆ แน่นดี สวยสุดละผมว่า >.<*

*vvvvvvvvvvvvvvv*

ผมลองปรับสีดูครับ


----------



## dooonut

*BANGKOK !*










*CHIANG MAI !*


----------



## w-140s500l

Munich dweller said:


> ^^
> Don't forget the photographer's credit too krub


:nuts: ลืมใส่มาครับ ฮ๋าๆ เเต่ผมเก็บใว้หมดเลยครับ


----------



## ant35

Codename B said:


> เมืองที่มีคะแนน 4.16 มันมีเยอะ เค้าเลยนับจํานวนคนโหวตเอาครับ


^^ เข้าใจว่าน่าจะดูจาก* จำนวนคนที่โหวต 5 *มากกว่าครับ ถ้าคะแนนเท่ากัน อันไหนได้5มากกว่าก็จะมีอันดับสูงกว่า

ตอนแรกเข้าใจว่าเป็นจำนวนคนโหวตทั้งหมดแต่ก็ไม่ใช่

10. Becharre, Lebanon *October 6, 2010 *4.16 1065 
11. Sydney skyline *October 31, 2010 *4.16 *764* 
12. San Francisco skyline* April 3, 2011 *4.16 1006 
13. Oradea historic centre* August 31, 2011 *4.16 759

หรือวันที่เอาขึ้นก่อนหลังก็ไม่ใช่อีก

24. Palitana *January 26, 2011 *4.10 *805* 
25. Cracow cityscape *January 15, 2011 *4.10 1087

ก็เลยคิดว่าน่าจะเป็นจำนวนคนที่โหวต5ทั้งหมดให้รูปนั้น


----------



## Codename B

มันเป็นอย่างนี้นี่เอง ขอบคุณครับ


----------



## Pingsuke

w-140s500l said:


> *Songkhla-Hatyai.2*


^^ ท้องฟ้าสีขาว !!

@P'NINE ผมจำได้ว่ามีรูปวิวย่านดาวน์ทาวน์ ที่ถ่ายจากนภาลัยตอนเย็นๆ ด้วยอะครับ สวยมาก แต่ผมไม่ได้เซฟเอาไว้



dooonut said:


> *BANGKOK !*


^^ กรุงเทพนี่ผมเลือกไม่ถูกกันเลยทีเดียวครับ รูปสวยๆ เยอะมากกก


----------



## Imperfect Ending

dee tao lai goh dai tae koh yang me


----------



## w-140s500l

น้องปิง พี่ปรับจนมั่วๆ เลย ฮ๋าๆๆๆ รูปนี้ ถ้าได้มุม นี้ตอนกลางคินนะ จะสวยมากๆๆๆ


----------



## Codename B

Imperfect Ending said:


> dee tao lai goh dai tae koh yang me


555 :lol: 

ต้องทําใจ


----------



## sunsonata

ลองทำดูสามภาพครับ ภาพเอามาจากระทู้ Bangkok: The Metropolis of Angels ครับ


----------



## sf_alpha

อยากได้ทางอีสาน ๆ บ้าง แต่มันไม่มีจุดเด่นอะไรให้มาทำ banner

กรุงเทพเบื่อ


----------



## w-140s500l

^^^^

กรุงเทพรูปที่ 4และรูปที่2 สวยครับ


----------



## sunsonata

Pattaya ครับ เอาภาพจากห้อง Pattaya มา crop


----------



## oooo^o^o

พัทยาที่ทำใหม่นี่สวยกว่าที่เคยส่งๆไปเยอะเลย


----------



## w-140s500l

พัทยาจัดรูปแรกเลยครับ ผมว่าสวยครับ


----------



## chael_rapeepon

นิวยอร์ก ฮ่องกง มีเฮตเตอร์เยอะกว่าเราอีกครับ ไทยเราก็จงเกลียดปินอยไปป่ะ อาจจะเป็นไอ้ข้างใต้เราก็ไ้ด้ มันไม่แสดงออกไม่ใช่ว่ามันไม่เกลียดนะ 555


----------



## sunsonata

Banner หัวหินครับ


----------



## sunsonata

ลองทำ banner ของเชียงใหม่ครับ หาภาพที่เห็น skyline เชียงใหม่ชัดๆ ยากจริงๆ หาได้เท่านี้ครับ


----------



## Augustines

sunsonata said:


> ลองทำดูสามภาพครับ ภาพเอามาจากระทู้ Bangkok: The Metropolis of Angels ครับ


ชอบอันนี้ครับ


----------



## chewzerng26

sunsonata said:


> Pattaya ครับ เอาภาพจากห้อง Pattaya มา crop



สวยทุกรูปเลยครับ แต่รูปแรกสวยสุด kay:


----------



## Munich dweller

sunsonata said:


> ลองทำดูสามภาพครับ ภาพเอามาจากระทู้ Bangkok: The Metropolis of Angels ครับ


*อันนี้ไม่แนะนำให้ส่งจริงๆครับ ดูสวยจริงแต่มันเป็นรูปตัดต่อนะครับ* จะโดนตำหนิเอาถ้ามีใครจับได้ (ซึ่งมันก็ค่อนข้างเด่นชัดอยู่แล้วว่าตัดต่อ)


แล้วก็ขอย้ำอีกทีว่า รูปที่เอามาทำ banner และแปะลงในนี้ *อย่าลืมให้เครดิตเจ้าของรูป* ถ้ายังหาไม่ได้ แปะไว้สักสองสามวันแล้วมาลบออกก็ดีนะครับ จะได้ไม่มีปัญหาอีก


----------



## sunsonata

Munich dweller said:


> *อันนี้ไม่แนะนำให้ส่งจริงๆครับ ดูสวยจริงแต่มันเป็นรูปตัดต่อนะครับ* จะโดนตำหนิเอาถ้ามีใครจับได้ (ซึ่งมันก็ค่อนข้างเด่นชัดอยู่แล้วว่าตัดต่อ)
> 
> 
> แล้วก็ขอย้ำอีกทีว่า รูปที่เอามาทำ banner และแปะลงในนี้ *อย่าลืมให้เครดิตเจ้าของรูป* ถ้ายังหาไม่ได้ แปะไว้สักสองสามวันแล้วมาลบออกก็ดีนะครับ จะได้ไม่มีปัญหาอีก


ขออภัยครับ พอดีเอาภาพจากห้อง Bangkok: The Metropolis of Angels ในนั้นเขียนว่า จาก http://www.dek-d.com/board/view.php?id=2215548


----------



## tialap

ภาพ หนึ่งสวยดีครับ มี หอคอยพัทยา ด้วย


----------



## pon

แบนเนอร์พัทยา ภาพที่3ผมว่าดีนะ
มันดูเหมือนว่ามีตึกระฟ้าอยู่บนแหลมที่ยื่นลงไปในทะเล


----------



## s.yla

pon said:


> แบนเนอร์พัทยา ภาพที่3ผมว่าดีนะ
> มันดูเหมือนว่ามีตึกระฟ้าอยู่บนแหลมที่ยื่นลงไปในทะเล


คิดเหมือนผมแฮะ ผมชอบภาพ 3 สุดสำหรับพัทยา ผมว่ามันดูมีส่วนโค้งเว้า ดูมีชีวิตชีวา
แต่โดยรวมๆ ก็สวยหมดแหละ แต่ชอบ 3 สุดสำหรับพัทยา


----------



## reQuiem4adream

ส่งด่วนเลยครับ พัทยารูปที่สามกะหัวหินรูปที่สาม ประเทศเราน่าจะส่งอย่างน้อยไตรมาสละรูป

ผมเองคิดว่าน่าจะส่งแบนเนอร์ของเมืองท่องเที่ยวบ้านเราทั้งหมด ทั้งกรุงเทพฯ เชียงใหม่ พัทยา ภูเก็ต (ยังไม่เห็นรูปไหนสวยพอเลย) หาดใหญ่ (แอบเห็นสวยอีกรูป) และก็หัวหิน อย่างน้อยคนจะได้รู้จัก ติดไม่ติดช่างมันเหอะครับ วันนี้แบนเนอร์ประจำวัน Perast เข้าที่หนึ่งเห็นๆ


----------



## skypass97

^^
ใช่ครับ ตอนนี้กรุงเทพกำลังจะลงไปเป็นที่สองแล้วครับ Perast เค้ามาแรงจริงๆ


----------



## issueZalim

dooonut said:


> *BANGKOK !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CHIANG MAI !*


ชอบรูปกรุงเทพมากเลยค่ะ สวยมากกกกกกกกกกกกกกกกกกกกก


----------



## dooonut

*ภูเก็ต*








*<<<< *

*หัวหิน*

















*<<<< *








*<<<< *

*พัทยา*

















*<<<< *

**ผมว่าพัทยาบ่อยเกินไป กลัวต่างชาติเขาจะโหวตน้อยเอา >.<*


----------



## w-140s500l

เมือง ริมทะเลของไทย สวยๆ ทั้งนั้นเลยครับ มีทั้ง ธรรมชาติและตึก


----------



## Mdaf

dooonut said:


> *BANGKOK !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CHIANG MAI !*




สนับสนุน 2 รูปนี้ครับ


----------



## Augustines

พระบรมมหาราชวังครับ
จัดไป อลังๆ หน่อยครับ... เบื่อกรุงเทพมุมตึกๆ แล้ว...









ภาพจาก เว็บไซต์ประมวลภาพพระราชพิธีฉลองสิริราชย์สมบัติครบ 60 ปี









ภาพจาก เว็บไซต์ประมวลภาพพระราชพิธีฉลองสิริราชย์สมบัติครบ 60 ปี









ภาพจาก เว็บไซต์ประมวลภาพพระราชพิธีฉลองสิริราชย์สมบัติครบ 60 ปี


----------



## Augustines

^^
ส่วนตัว ชอบภาพสุดท้ายที่สุดครับ...
ด้านหลังเป็นพระบรมมหาราชวัง ด้านหน้าเป็นเรือพระที่นั่งสุพรรณหงส์ กำลังผ่านเข้ามา ^0^
จัดไปครับพี่น้อง ซักภาพ banner -- The Grand Palace, Bangkok


----------



## Augustines

เขาวัง เพชรบุรีครับ









ที่มาภาพ >>> http://www.gun.in.th/2010/index.php?topic=50875.420









ภาพจาก bloggang ครับ

อย่าลืมครับ ว่าบ้านเรา มีมุมสวยๆ เยอะแยะเลย

banner -- Phra Nakhon Khiri Historical Park, Phetchaburi


----------



## Augustines

พระบรมบรรพต (ภูเขาทอง) วัดสระเกศราชวรมหาวิหาร









ภาพจาก >>> http://dslr.sony.co.th/gallery/views/11876/

มุมนี้ ก็น่าส่งไปครับ... ประกาศให้โลกได้รู้... วู๊ ฮู๊... ว่านี่นั้นคือมหานครของคนไทย 5 5 5 ^0^

banner - Bangkok


----------



## zeaza

Augustines said:


> เขาวัง เพชรบุรีครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ที่มาภาพ >>> http://www.gun.in.th/2010/index.php?topic=50875.420
> 
> banner -- Phra Nakhon Khiri Historical Park, Phetchaburi


:gaah::gaah: สุดยอดอ่ะภาพนี้ สุดจริง ๆ เหมือนเมืองในยุโรป แค่มีเจดีย์เลยดูเป็นไทย เป็นภาพที่ผมชอบมากที่สุดอีกภาพหนึ่ง :applause::applause:


----------



## Munich dweller

Augustines said:


> พระบรมมหาราชวังครับ
> จัดไป อลังๆ หน่อยครับ... เบื่อกรุงเทพมุมตึกๆ แล้ว...


รูปชุดนี้ก็สวยดีครับ รู้สึกเจ้าของรูปจะเป็นสำนักพระราชวัง คงเมล์ไปขออนุญาติใช้ภาพอะไรไม่ได้ง่ายๆแฮะ แต่ในเว็บเขาบอกว่ารูปทั้งหลายของเขาสามารถเอาไปเผยแพร่ได้ตามเงื่อนไขลิขสิทธิ์นี้

http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/2.5/deed.en

ซึ่งผมก็ไม่รู้หรอกว่ามันโอเคไหม ถ้าอยากลองส่งๆไป ก็ลองดูครับ ฟังความเห็นคนอื่นๆอีกสักวันสองวัน ไม่ก็ลองโหวตๆกันดูกับภาพอื่นๆ ถ้าโอเคกันแล้วก็ส่ง แล้วให้ Jan (คนที่เลือกภาพขึ้น)เขาดูเองละกันว่าเรื่องลิขสิทธิ์มันได้หรือเปล่า

อย่ามั่วแต่แปะภาพกันเพลินจนไม่มีใครโหวตอะไรภาพไหนกันละกัน เดี่ยวจะไม่รู้เรื่องเอาว่าตกลงใครจะส่ง ใครจะไม่ส่งยังไงกัน ส่วนตัวผม ผมโหวตสองภาพนี้ครับ









ภาพจาก เว็บไซต์ประมวลภาพพระราชพิธีฉลองสิริราชย์สมบัติครบ 60 ปี









ที่มาภาพ >>> http://www.gun.in.th/2010/index.php?topic=50875.420

ถ้าคิดว่าได้คะแนนโหวตกันพอควรกันแล้ว ก็จัดการส่งภาพกันได้ที่นี่ครับ (ไม่งั้นก็ฝากผมส่งตรงๆก็ได้)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&highlight=banner&page=22


----------



## Augustines

โหวตให้ 3 ภาพนี้ครับ



Augustines said:


> ภาพจาก เว็บไซต์ประมวลภาพพระราชพิธีฉลองสิริราชย์สมบัติครบ 60 ปี





Augustines said:


> เขาวัง เพชรบุรีครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ที่มาภาพ >>> http://www.gun.in.th/2010/index.php?topic=50875.420





Augustines said:


> พระบรมบรรพต (ภูเขาทอง) วัดสระเกศราชวรมหาวิหาร
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภาพจาก >>> http://dslr.sony.co.th/gallery/views/11876/


^0^


----------



## anuchaya

Augustines said:


> พระบรมมหาราชวังครับ
> จัดไป อลังๆ หน่อยครับ... เบื่อกรุงเทพมุมตึกๆ แล้ว...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภาพจาก เว็บไซต์ประมวลภาพพระราชพิธีฉลองสิริราชย์สมบัติครบ 60 ปี
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภาพจาก เว็บไซต์ประมวลภาพพระราชพิธีฉลองสิริราชย์สมบัติครบ 60 ปี





Augustines said:


> เขาวัง เพชรบุรีครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ที่มาภาพ >>> http://www.gun.in.th/2010/index.php?topic=50875.420
> 
> อย่าลืมครับ ว่าบ้านเรา มีมุมสวยๆ เยอะแยะเลย
> 
> banner -- Phra Nakhon Khiri Historical Park, Phetchaburi


สวยมากกกกกกกก สวยจริงๆ สุดยอดดด


----------



## reQuiem4adream

อย่าส่งภูเขาทองเลยครับ มันดูโหรงเหรงยังไงไม่รู้ กลัวติด flop 15 แต่อีกสองรูปควรส่งอย่างยิ่ง


----------



## ant35

Augustines said:


> พระบรมมหาราชวังครับ
> จัดไป อลังๆ หน่อยครับ... เบื่อกรุงเทพมุมตึกๆ แล้ว...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภาพจาก เว็บไซต์ประมวลภาพพระราชพิธีฉลองสิริราชย์สมบัติครบ 60 ปี


รูปนี้ก็สวยนะครับ แต่ว่าเรือสุพรรณหงษ์ยังไม่เด่นเท่าไหร่ กลัวชาวต่างประเทศจะสนใจแค่พระบรมมหาราชวังแบบว่าเบื่อเค้าอาจจะเบื่อกันแล้วหรือเปล่า แล้วรูปนี้ไม่มีพื้นหลังเป็นตึกสูงตามคอนเซฟเว็บนี้ด้วย ส่วนตัวคิดว่าน่าจะหาภาพที่เห็นหัวเรือฯชัดๆแล้วมีพระบรมฯเป็นพื้นหลังมากกว่า ยิ่งเห็นย่านตึกสูงลิบๆเป็นพื้นหลังอีกชั้นคงสวยมากๆ

แต่ว่าส่งรูปนี้ไปก็ได้ครับ


----------



## Codename B

Augustines said:


> เขาวัง เพชรบุรีครับ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ที่มาภาพ >>> http://www.gun.in.th/2010/index.php?topic=50875.420
> 
> banner -- Phra Nakhon Khiri Historical Park, Phetchaburi


สุดยอดเมืองเพชร :applause: 
แต่ภาพมันยังไงไม่รู้ มันไปได้สองทาง ไม่ Top 15 ก็ flop 15 :|


----------



## rewthai

เขาวังแสงแปลกๆหรือเปล่าครับ...


----------



## zeaza

rewthai said:


> เขาวังแสงแปลกๆหรือเปล่าครับ...


ดูดีๆ เหมือนไฟไหม้ป่าครับ :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BeeRLeO

จัดเลยครับ เขาวัง เพชรบุรี กับ The Grand Palace, Bangkok แต่น่าจะส่งเขาวังก่อนแล้วเดือนหน้าค่อยส่งgrand palace.


----------



## zeaza

ใช่ครับ เขาวัง ส่งโลด :cheers::cheers:


----------



## sunsonata

Augustines said:


> พระบรมมหาราชวังครับ
> จัดไป อลังๆ หน่อยครับ... เบื่อกรุงเทพมุมตึกๆ แล้ว...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ภาพจาก เว็บไซต์ประมวลภาพพระราชพิธีฉลองสิริราชย์สมบัติครบ 60 ปี


ชอบภาพนี้ครับและขออนุญาติปรับสีนิดหน่อยครับ


----------



## dooonut

Codename B said:


> สุดยอดเมืองเพชร :applause:
> แต่ภาพมันยังไงไม่รู้ มันไปได้สองทาง ไม่ Top 15 ก็ flop 15 :|


ส่งไปเรียบร้อยแล้วคับบบ..... >.<


----------



## Codename B

ภาพใหญ่

จาก Jan 



Jan said:


> Songkhla city thailand: that's not a link to the source image. I also need to know if the image is a.) either creative commons and b.) has been permission to use from the photographer. We also need the name of the photographer.


ถ้าจะส่งอะไรไปก็ดูกันหน่อย ส่ง quality ไม่ไช่ส่ง quantity..


http://www.gun.in.th/2010/index.php?topic=50875.420


----------



## Jupitana

กรุงเทพสนับสนุนภาพนี้ครับ


----------



## Pingsuke

^^ ภาพนี้สุดยอดเลย










^^ ภาพที่ปรับสีแล้วของกรุงเทพฯ ก็น่าส่งนะครับ

ส่วนภูเขาทองผมเชื่อว่าน่าจะมีมุมสวยๆ กว่านี้แน่นอนครับ


----------



## Codename B

คราวนี้ต้องให้สิ่งศักสิทธิ์ช่วยเราแล้วหละ hno:


----------



## NiShiiZ

ภูเก็ตมาแว้ววววว :banana:










ป.ล. ไม่เห็นว่าคุณ omevill ลงรูปก่อนแล้ว แฮะๆ


----------



## ByMaximum

ลำบากเพื่อนบ้านต้องเมื่อยมือกันอีกแล้ว :lol:


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

ถ้าวิวอะสวยงามครับ แต่เรื่อง skyline อาจจะไม่เป๊ะ วัดดวง


----------



## chael_rapeepon

กด 3 ดาวให้ภูเก็ต


----------



## anuchaya

ใครจะว่าสวยน้อยหรือสวยมาก แต่ถ้าเป็นประเทศไทย ผมกด 5 อย่างเดียว 555


----------



## Jupitana

ภูเก็ต เกาะสวรรค์ วิลาวัลย์ หนึ่งไม่มีสอง... 
รูปนี้ถ้าเลื่อนไปทางซ้ายอีกนิด น่าจะสวยได้อีก


----------



## s.yla

anuchaya said:


> ใครจะว่าสวยน้อยหรือสวยมาก แต่ถ้าเป็นประเทศไทย ผมกด 5 อย่างเดียว 555


เยี่ยมครับ นี่หละคือคนที่เรียกว่าชาตินิยมจริงๆ(เช่นเดียวกับผมครับ อิอิ) ขอให้เป็นประเทศไทย ถึงจะอย่างไรก็รัก :applause:


----------



## palm9096

^^

ผมก็ด้วย !! 5/5 ><!!


----------



## zeaza

เห็นด้วย สำหรับไทยไม่เคยกดต่ำกว่า5 :lol::lol:


----------



## Codename B

ถึงจะไม่ค่อยชอบภาพนี้เท่าไหร่ แต่ก็กดห้าไปแล้ว 
เพราะถ้าเราไม่กดห้า แล้วใครจะมากด? พวกชาวเกาะ? :lol:


----------



## HTYNYC

anuchaya said:


> ใครจะว่าสวยน้อยหรือสวยมาก แต่ถ้าเป็นประเทศไทย ผมกด 5 อย่างเดียว 555


เห็นด้วยอย่างยิ่งครับ:applause:


----------



## mrintow

โตเกียวสวยมากกก :eek2:


----------



## palm9096

^^

เจ้านั้นเขามีแต่ตึกจริงๆ 0.0~!!


----------



## Goddess

ถึงตึกจะไม่สูงเท่าฮ่องกง เซี่ยงไฮ้(ไม่นับสกายทรี) แต่กลางคืนนี่มีสเน่ห์เหลือเชื่อจริงๆ ส่วนนึงคงเพราะโตเกียวทาวเวอร์


----------



## rewthai

โตเกียวขาดลอย...


----------



## mrintow

นานๆมาที แต่มาทีก็จัดเต็มเลย! นำโลดแล้ว :lol:


----------



## donutpig312

วันนี้แบนเนอร์โซล แหล่มๆ
และแล้วโตเกียวก็ขึ้นแท่นเลย สมควรละครับ ทำเอาเราตกไปอันดับสามแบบเก๋ๆ ฮ่าๆ
พักนี้เอเชียขึ้นบ่อยนะครับ คึคึ


----------



## Jeayung

กะแล้วว่าโซลต้องมา


----------



## mrintow

เค้าเป็นคู่กัน เหมือนคู่เรากับชาวเกาะ :lol:


----------



## Skycamden

มองแป๊ปเดียวรู้เลยเละว่า รูปนี้จากประเทศไทย!


----------



## pon

เพชรบุรีมาล่ะ


----------



## Setgabell

Thailand in the banner! if you haven't noticed yet -- SSC banner submission thread

ผมเข้าใจอะไรผิดหรือเปล่าเกี่ยวกับชื่อกระทู้


----------



## Humble NK

ตั้งแต่เห็น Banner จากประเทศไทย ชอบรูปนี้เป็นอันดับต้นๆเลย ไม่คิดว่าจังหวัดเล็กๆอย่างเพชรบุรีที่ไม่มีตึกสูงมากมายอย่างกรุงเทพ พัทยา จะได้ขึ้นกับเค้า ถือว่าเป็นกำลังใจและจุดเริ่มต้นสำหรับจังหวัดอื่นๆ ในประเทศไทยที่ไม่ตึกสูง ก็สามารถขึ้น Banner ของ SSC ได้เหมือนกัน 

ชอบมากถึงมากที่สุด

ขอบคุณผู้ที่ทำและส่งไปด้วยครับ

ของขอนแก่นก็สวยดีนะครับ ผมก็คิดว่ามุมนี้เป็นมุมที่ดีที่สุดของเมืองขอนแก่น มีน้ำ มีตึก มีวัด บ่งบอกว่ามาจากประเทศไทยดีครับ แต่ปัญหาก็คือตึกร้างนี่แหละ


----------



## knrOctober

ถ้าเจดีย์เป็นสีทองด้วย รับรองแจ่มกว่านี้อีก แต่ยังไงก็กด 5 :lol:


----------



## Munich dweller

Setgabell said:


> Thailand in the banner! if you haven't noticed yet -- SSC banner submission thread
> 
> ผมเข้าใจอะไรผิดหรือเปล่าเกี่ยวกับชื่อกระทู้


ขอบคุณที่เตือนครับ ผมก็เพิ่งสังเกตเห็นว่าต้องแก้


----------



## zeaza

Jan said:


> Great stuff, thanks guys!
> 
> October 26: Surabaya
> *October 27: SongKhla*
> October 28: Odessa
> October 29: Putrajaya city
> October 31: Tallinn
> November 1: Shenzhen
> November 2: Sydney (sunset one)
> November 3: Beijing
> November 4: Atlanta
> November 5: Prishtina
> November 30: Sydney (night one)
> 
> Washington State University: need a source name with that, plus something that shows we can use it, which is either an open source line or an okay from the photographer.
> 
> Melbourne: sourne name and link is missing, plus the okay to use it.





w-140s500l said:


>


:nuts::nuts:


----------



## BeeRLeO

4.41 แล้วจร้า ถ้าพวกชาวเกาะไม่กด 1 เยอะก็น่าจะติดอันดับต้นๆอยู่...


----------



## BEERUSIK

^^ อืม บางทีเรา คิดอคติกับพวก ชาวเกาะไปหรือเปล่า แต่ก็อดไมได้ เพราะนิสัยพวกนี้จะเป็นแบบนี้ซะส่วนใหญ่ 

บางทีพื่อนบ้านอื่นๆ เค้าก็คงไม่อยาก ให้ใคร ดีกว่าตัวเองหรอกเชื่อดิ

ผมไปอ่านคอมเมนต์ เวลาแบนเนอร์ ประเทศไทยขึ้น ปาก ก็ชมกันว่าสวยอย่างงั้นอย่างงี้
แต่กด 1 กันเยอะเหลื่อเกิน (คิดเอาเอง) ให้เราซะงั้น ก็เวลาคุณกดคะเเนน มันไม่แสดงให้คนอื่นเห็นไงคับ ถ้าเห็นก็คงได้ ทำสงครามกันบ้าง อิอิ

เพราะผมก็ไปเมนต์ ชมพวกนั้นเหมือนกัน แต่คะเเนน นะ เหรอ ก็บอกแล้ว มันดราม่า มาแล้ว ผมจะไปรอเพื่อ :nuts:


----------



## Home Hug

Munich dweller said:


> ของขอนแก่นโดยรวมๆผมว่าสีสวยดีครับ ติดตรงที่มีตึกร้างอยู่กลางรูปเนี้ยละที่จะโดนกดคะแนนเอา


ครับ งั้นรอให้มีอะไรเปลี่ยนแปลงกับตึกร้างนั้นก่อน ถึงตอนนั้นเมืองก็คงขยายเพิ่ม แล้วค่อยส่ง อาจจะนานมากหน่อย :nuts::nuts:


----------



## zeaza

BEERUSIK said:


> ^^ อืม บางทีเรา คิดอคติกับพวก ชาวเกาะไปหรือเปล่า แต่ก็อดไมได้ เพราะนิสัยพวกนี้จะเป็นแบบนี้ซะส่วนใหญ่
> 
> บางทีพื่อนบ้านอื่นๆ เค้าก็คงไม่อยาก ให้ใคร ดีกว่าตัวเองหรอกเชื่อดิ
> 
> ผมไปอ่านคอมเมนต์ เวลาแบนเนอร์ ประเทศไทยขึ้น ปาก ก็ชมกันว่าสวยอย่างงั้นอย่างงี้
> แต่กด 1 กันเยอะเหลื่อเกิน (คิดเอาเอง) ให้เราซะงั้น ก็เวลาคุณกดคะเเนน มันไม่แสดงให้คนอื่นเห็นไงคับ ถ้าเห็นก็คงได้ ทำสงครามกันบ้าง อิอิ
> 
> เพราะผมก็ไปเมนต์ ชมพวกนั้นเหมือนกัน แต่คะเเนน นะ เหรอ ก็บอกแล้ว มันดราม่า มาแล้ว ผมจะไปรอเพื่อ :nuts:


โอ้ว!! ใจตรงกันจัง โดยเฉพาะชมไว้ก่อนเนี่ยละ :lol:
ในเว็บนี้พวกที่เล่นก็พวกออกแนวชาตินิยมนิดๆ ผมมีเพื่อนชาวปินส์เยอะ บางคนกินอาหารไทยแล้วบอกดูอินเตอร์ บางคนคลั่งดาราไทยขึ้นสมองก็มี :lol::lol:


----------



## w-140s500l

วันนี้ เห็น ต้นตาล ตะโหนด ของเมืองไทย9ต้น ได้ไปสู่ สายตาชาวโลกสักที สวยมากๆๆ


----------



## pon

BEERUSIK said:


> ^^ อืม บางทีเรา คิดอคติกับพวก ชาวเกาะไปหรือเปล่า แต่ก็อดไมได้ เพราะนิสัยพวกนี้จะเป็นแบบนี้ซะส่วนใหญ่
> 
> บางทีพื่อนบ้านอื่นๆ เค้าก็คงไม่อยาก ให้ใคร ดีกว่าตัวเองหรอกเชื่อดิ
> 
> ผมไปอ่านคอมเมนต์ เวลาแบนเนอร์ ประเทศไทยขึ้น ปาก ก็ชมกันว่าสวยอย่างงั้นอย่างงี้
> แต่กด 1 กันเยอะเหลื่อเกิน (คิดเอาเอง) ให้เราซะงั้น ก็เวลาคุณกดคะเเนน มันไม่แสดงให้คนอื่นเห็นไงคับ ถ้าเห็นก็คงได้ ทำสงครามกันบ้าง อิอิ
> 
> เพราะผมก็ไปเมนต์ ชมพวกนั้นเหมือนกัน แต่คะเเนน นะ เหรอ ก็บอกแล้ว มันดราม่า มาแล้ว ผมจะไปรอเพื่อ :nuts:


คุณBeerusik สุดยอด ลับลวงพรางเห็นๆ


----------



## schaidee

ยังไม่มีเชียงใหม่ไปกับเค้าบ้าง :|


----------



## BeeRLeO

สรุปแล้วนั่นมันคือไฟไหม้ป่ารึปล่าวหรือมันคือแสงไฟ???


----------



## Munich dweller

มันคือแสงไฟประดับตามต้นไม้ หรืออาจจะแสงเทียนจากงานเทศกาลอะไรสักอย่างนะ ถ้าเป็นไฟป่ามันต้องมีควันพวยพุ่งออกมามากกว่านี้ ไม่เห็นฟ้า ไม่เห็นเจดีย์หรอกครับ


----------



## DeamDeamz

BeeRLeO said:


> สรุปแล้วนั่นมันคือไฟไหม้ป่ารึปล่าวหรือมันคือแสงไฟ???


นี่ครับรูปใหญ่ แต่คนละมุมกัน 
http://www.aseankorea.org/files/upload/board/58/8/Phra Nakhon Khiri Historical Park.jpg


----------



## Omegadestiny

ประเทศอื่นเขาจะงงมั้ยเนี่ย ทำไมพักนี้ไทยเเลนด์ ติด Banner บ่อยเหรอเกิน

เเต่ก็ดีครับ โปรโมทการท่องเที่ยวไปในตัว


----------



## Munich dweller

ติดบ่อยผมว่าโอเค เดือนสองเดือนครั้ง ถ้ารูปที่ขึ้นมีคุณภาพ ... ใครจะส่ง เอามาให้เพื่อนๆช่วยกันดูในนี้ก่อนดีแล้วครับ เหมือนเป็น quality control ไปในตัว ดีกว่าสักๆแต่ส่งไปแล้วไปติด flop 15


----------



## Codename B

คุณ ฟล็อป 15 คงจะหมั่นไส้มาก 555 ตัวอย่าง banner ที่ไม่มี quality control..

ว่าแต่ ตอนนี้คะแนนเริ่มตกแล้ว


----------



## Codename B

ช่วงนี้ห้องไทย ทําไมมันเงียบจัง หรือว่าไปฮอลิเดย์หนีนํ้าท่วมกัน :shifty:


----------



## Adisorn

โอ้ย เพชรบุรีสวยมากกกกกกกกกกกกกกกกกกกกก

ตอนแรกชอบหาดใหญ่กับกรุงเทพที่สุด เพราะมันสวยมากๆๆ ตอนนี้ขอเปลี่ยนใจนะ อิอิ

เข้ามาเห็นเพชรบุรี ยิ้มเลย


----------



## Codename B

ขอเสนอแบนเนอร์ใหม่ของกรุงเทพฯครับ (แต่มันมืดไปหน่อย)



















http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=61099


----------



## Pingsuke

^^ งามมากครับ แต่ผมชอบรูปที่ถ่ายทะลุสะพานภูมิพลไปสะพานพระรามเก้า (?) มากๆ

รูปขอนแก่น ผมว่าน่าจะตัดภาพให้เห็นแสงสะท้อนในน้ำอีกนิดน่าจะสวย

ปล.ความเห็นส่วนตัวนะครับ


----------



## bb161232

บางที คนที่กดโหวตให้ 1 กับ 5 ก็ไม่ต่างกันนะ


----------



## Pingsuke

นายกเทศมนตรีเมืองเพชรบุรีรู้รึยังครับเนี่ยว่าเมืองของท่านได้โปรโมทไปทั่วโลกแล้ว
โดยไม่ต้องเปลืองงบเทศบาลฯ เลยสักบาท :nuts::lol:


----------



## Jupitana

สุดคลาสสิคครับ ภูเขา วัด วัง เจดีย์ และต้นตาล...เมืองเพชรเท่านั้น

ที่ไหนก็ได้ครับถ้าเป็นเมืองไทย ให้ 5 หมดแล่ะ (เป็นกลางมาก) :lol:










และตอนนี้ที่สองแล้ว :banana:


----------



## ByMaximum

ชิ เจดีย์เขาวัง แพ้ โตเกียวทาวเวอร์ได้ไงเนี่ย :lol:


----------



## reQuiem4adream

Codename B said:


> ขอเสนอแบนเนอร์ใหม่ของกรุงเทพฯครับ (แต่มันมืดไปหน่อย)
> 
> 
> http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=61099


ยังโล่งๆ และก็ทึมๆ ไปหน่อยครับ ช่วงนี้ยังไม่อยากให้ส่งของเมืองไทยอีก จนกว่าจะถึงปีหน้า มันเยอะเกินไปว่าไหมครับ

ไม่ใช่ส่งรูปเดิม 2 ครั้งแล้วเข้า ฝลอบ 15 ทั้งคู่ แล้วยังจะส่งใหม่เอามาล้างบางอีก 
3 แบนเนอร์ของเมืองเดียวกันภายในสองเดือน มันน่าเกลียดไปเน่อ :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

เห็นในลิสต์บอกว่าจะมีของสงขลาเร็วๆ นี้อีกหรือครับ กลัวจัง 

ป.ล. เข้าไปดู ฝลอบ 15 ทีไรขำขี้แตกขี้แตน


----------



## pon

reQuiem4adream said:


> ยังโล่งๆ และก็ทึมๆ ไปหน่อยครับ ช่วงนี้ยังไม่อยากให้ส่งของเมืองไทยอีก จนกว่าจะถึงปีหน้า มันเยอะเกินไปว่าไหมครับ
> 
> ไม่ใช่ส่งรูปเดิม 2 ครั้งแล้วเข้า ฝลอบ 15 ทั้งคู่ แล้วยังจะส่งใหม่เอามาล้างบางอีก
> 3 แบนเนอร์ของเมืองเดียวกันภายในสองเดือน มันน่าเกลียดไปเน่อ :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> เห็นในลิสต์บอกว่าจะมีของสงขลาเร็วๆ นี้อีกหรือครับ กลัวจัง
> 
> ป.ล. เข้าไปดู ฝลอบ 15 ทีไรขำขี้แตกขี้แตน


เข้าไปดูแรงกิ้ง F15ก็ว่าขำแล้ว แต่คอมเมนต์คุณrequiemขำกว่า :lol:
แถมยังใช้คำว่าล้างบาง แทนคำว่าล้างตา ยิ่งไปกันใหญ่ ฟังดูล้างผลาญ เตะบอลเข้าโกลตัวเองไงไม่รู้ 555


----------



## Codename B

reQuiem4adream said:


> ยังโล่งๆ และก็ทึมๆ ไปหน่อยครับ ช่วงนี้ยังไม่อยากให้ส่งของเมืองไทยอีก จนกว่าจะถึงปีหน้า มันเยอะเกินไปว่าไหมครับ
> 
> ไม่ใช่ส่งรูปเดิม 2 ครั้งแล้วเข้า ฝลอบ 15 ทั้งคู่ แล้วยังจะส่งใหม่เอามาล้างบางอีก
> 3 แบนเนอร์ของเมืองเดียวกันภายในสองเดือน มันน่าเกลียดไปเน่อ :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> เห็นในลิสต์บอกว่าจะมีของสงขลาเร็วๆ นี้อีกหรือครับ กลัวจัง
> 
> ป.ล. เข้าไปดู ฝลอบ 15 ทีไรขำขี้แตกขี้แตน


:lol: :rofl:

comment ของวีโน้ก็ขําเหมือนกัน 555555

_haha! it's really funny that this banner ended up twice in the FLOP 15!!!! try again, you might make it the third time!!! LOL LOL_


----------



## pon

จริงๆนะ ผมรอ29ต.ค.ด้วยใจจดจ่อ 
ถ้าเข้า3รอบก็นับว่าไม่ธรรมดา


----------



## Augustines

เขาวังเราเจ๋ง ^0^


----------



## Munich dweller

ขอบคุณคุณ Augustines ครับที่ตาดีไปเห็นภาพนี้มาทำ banner ... จุดขายเราตรงนี้หากินง่ายดี หารูปเอกลักษณ์ของเรา มุมสวยๆ แสงสวยๆ วัดวาอาราม หาดทราย กระบวนเรือพยุหยาตราฯ ทุ่งนาเขียวขจี ฯลฯ ยิ่งถ้าหามุมที่มันบวกตึกระฟ้าอะไรมาด้วยได้นี่จะแจ่มมาก 

ปล. ผมไปด้อมๆมองๆกระทู้แบนเนอร์บ้านใกล้เรือนเคียงมา มีคนชมชอบรูปเขาวังนี่มากมายครับ kay:


----------



## Setgabell

ร่วงลงมาแว้วค้าบบบบบบ


----------



## BEERUSIK

แอบ ไปดูคนเมนต์ ชมสวยอย่างั้น อย่างงี้ บอกแล้วไงว่า ปากหวาน แต่มือกด 1 อิอิ


และไปดูเมนต์ของคุณ Augustines 

[101] Augustines on October 25, 2011 01:58:07
พวกลูกเมียน้อยขี้อิจฉา... พากันโหวต 1

พวกชาวเกาะ หรือพวก ขี้อิจฉาแอบเอาไปใส่ กูเกิ้ล 

แปลได้ว่า :nuts::lol:

*The Cinderella jealous ... I voted 1.*


----------



## Munich dweller

จริงๆผมว่าประเด็นที่ว่าใครโหวตหนึ่ง โหวตด้วยเหตผลอะไร เราอย่าไปสนใจมากเลยครับ เพราะแต่ละคนก็มีเหตผลของตัวเอง ถึงแม้เหตผลจะแค่ "กรูหมั่นไส้" มันก็คือสิทธิ์ของเขาแหละครับ ของแบบนี้มันไปบังคับจิตใจคนให้ใจกว้าง หรือมาชอบอะไรเราไม่ได้หรอก แล้วอีกอย่างเราก็ไม่รู้หรอกว่าคนที่กดหนึ่งมาจากประเทศอะไรบ้าง อาจจะไม่ได้มาจากหมู่เกาะอะไรทั้งหมดแบบที่เราเดากันก็ได้ ไม่ควร stereotype เหมารวมไปทั้งหมดครับ 

ลองไปดูโตเกียว ประเทศที่เราว่าน่าจะมีคนอิจฉาหมั่นไส้น้อยกว่า ยังมี 1 อยู่เยอะแยะเหมือนกันเลย ... ของแบบนี้มันไม่แปลกหรอก ยิ่งอยู่สูง ยิ่งเด่น ยิ่งมีคนหมั่นไส้มากขึ้นตามตัวเป็นปกติ

แค่สนใจทำตัวเราให้มันดีๆก็พอแล้วครับ kay:


----------



## ken sydney

Now ,songkla krab


----------



## Pingsuke

^^ เน้นฟ้าไปหน่อย แต่ยังไงผมก็กด 5 คร้าบ อิอิ


----------



## BEERUSIK

ประเทศไทยอีกแล้ว ถี่ไปหรือเปล่าคับ...


----------



## Codename B

เพื่อนบ้านมันรักเราจริงๆ 

5/5 from Thailand ตลอดจ๊าาา



rizalhakim said:


> bad news for BKK but good news for PNG
> Tourists fleeing Bangkok for Penang
> 
> GEORGE TOWN: Penang has seen an increase in tourists following the flood situation in the Thai capital.
> ...





buildship said:


> maybe good news for malaysia manufacturing too..:cheers:





buildship said:


> is a bad news about imported goods from thailand...also if any of our manufacturing line are as supporting role of thailand as well...
> 
> *but at least malaysia got opportunity over this incident*


----------



## zeaza

i think It's funny. lol they r proud for good news penang.:nuts:
Tourists to Penang because flooding in Bangkok. (remainder) lol


----------



## knrOctober

รถกระป๋องโปรตรอน ธนาคารซี้(แหงแก๋)เอ็มไอบี้ (ชอบโทรมาจิกให้ใช้สินเชื่อส่วนบุคคล) ปั๊มปิ๊โตรนาส นมบูดF&N บล.กิมเอ๋งฯลฯ ตัวอย่างสินค้าจากหมาเลเซีย พิจารณาเอาละกัน
ปล.โหวดให้แล้วนะ ปู้ดตรากาก๊า เอาไปเลย 5/5 (แต่ห้าหารห้า =หนึ่ง นะพี่น้องนะ) :lol:


----------



## Codename B

แอบลุ้นว่าจะตกฟล๊อป ๑๕ อีก อิอิ แต่ก็ให้ 5 ดาวไปแล้วแต่บังเอิญมือมันไปกดหนึ่งแทน 55


----------



## Ch'HWA

ผมว่าเราพวกเราอคติไปหรือเปล่านี่55555555


----------



## pon

กิมเอ๋งนี่ของมาเหรอ นึกว่าของสิงซะอีก


----------



## ant35

kimeng ของสิงคโปร์นะครับ

ขอบคุณ คุณknrOctober ครับ เพิ่งทราบเหมือนกันว่าโดนมาเลซื้อไปซะแล้ว


----------



## banglong2

หวังว่าทุกท่านจะออกเสียงลงคะแนนแบนเนอร์ปุตราจายาและเราจะทำเช่นเดียวกัน .. ขอบคุณ ..


----------



## knrOctober

pon said:


> กิมเอ๋งนี่ของมาเหรอ นึกว่าของสิงซะอีก





ant35 said:


> kimeng ของสิงคโปร์นะครับ


กิมเอ๋ง โดนเมย์แบงค์ซื้อไปแล้วครับ


> Maybank, through its wholly-owned unit, Mayban IB Holdings Sdn Bhd, recently acquired Singapore’s Kim Eng Holdings Ltd and has now become its majority shareholder with about 50.2 per cent interest.
> 
> As Kim Eng and its units hold about 55.75 per cent of the paid-up shares in Kim Eng Securities (Thailand) Public Co Ltd (KEST), Mayban IB would be required to make an offer for all the issued shares in KEST.


ลิ้งค์


----------



## reQuiem4adream

หวังว่าทุกคนคงจะทำแบบเดียวกัน

ปาก ว่า ตา ขะยิบ (สะกดผิดแบบตั้งใจ)

สวยจัง ห้าห้า กดหนึ่งให้สุดริด :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

คำชมเยอะมาก แต่กดหนึ่งกันหมด เจ๋งๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆ


----------



## KONGahxiah

ชาวเกาะที่ปินส์หรือมาเลครับ ผม งง


----------



## w-140s500l

BeeRLeO said:


> Putrajaya beautiful color 5/5 from Thailand แต่จริงๆโหวด 1 แด่เพื่อนรักชาวเกาะ555+


:banana::banana::lol:


----------



## Pingsuke

KONGahxiah said:


> ชาวเกาะที่ปินส์หรือมาเลครับ ผม งง


^^ มาเลย์มีบางส่วนเป็นอยู่บนเกาะบอร์เนียวคือรัฐซาบาร์และซาราวัก

แต่ส่วนใหญ่จะหมายถึงมาเลย์ที่อยู่บนคาบสมุทรมลายูซึ่งเป็นภาคพื้นทวีป จึงไม่ใช่เกาะ

ผมเดาด้วยความแน่ใจ 100 % ว่าน่าจะหมายถึงฟิลิปปิส์มากกว่านะ 

เอิ่ม แต่คุยกันโจ่งแจ้งเกินไปมั้ยเนี่ย เราได้ขึ้น Up Front แล้วด้วย :lol:


----------



## KONGahxiah

Pingsuke said:


> ^^ มาเลย์มีบางส่วนเป็นอยู่บนเกาะบอร์เนียวคือรัฐซาบาร์และซาราวัก
> 
> แต่ส่วนใหญ่จะหมายถึงมาเลย์ที่อยู่บนคาบสมุทรมลายูซึ่งเป็นภาคพื้นทวีป จึงไม่ใช่เกาะ
> 
> ผมเดาด้วยความแน่ใจ 100 % ว่าน่าจะหมายถึงฟิลิปปิส์มากกว่านะ
> 
> เอิ่ม แต่คุยกันโจ่งแจ้งเกินไปมั้ยเนี่ย เราได้ขึ้น Up Front แล้วด้วย :lol:


ขอบคุณครับ เพื่อนบ้านกันก็น่าจะรักกันนะ แต่ที่อ่านๆมา มันไม่น่ารักเลย:lol::lol:


----------



## ArkinMourad

คนไทยนี้ racist ไม่แพ้ชาติใดในโลกนะคะ:lol:


----------



## Pingsuke

^^
คำว่า "ชาตินิยม" ทำให้เราอยู่รอดมาทุกวันนี้ครับ


----------



## <tune>

ปักกิ่ง วันนี้สวยมาก!!!


----------



## platinum1991b

น่าจะถ่ายวัดพระแก้วส่งเข้าประกวดก็น่าจะดีนะครับ


----------



## rewthai

^^มีน้ำด้วยปะครับ


----------



## ByMaximum

วันนี้ ลิเบียมาแหวกแนวเกิน


----------



## Ch'HWA

วันหลังเราส่งเมืองสาธร ส่งเมืองสขุมวิทไปบ้าง


----------



## Codename B

^^

Khloeng Toei City โอมั้ย?


----------



## Pingsuke

Prevessss City ดูสิ 55+


----------



## Goddess

สิงคโปร์สวยมาก:applause:


----------



## NiShiiZ

ant35 said:


> ปินส์จะขึ้นถี่ไปมั้ย ผ่านไปไม่ถึง 7 วันขึ้นเมืองเดิมเลย
> 
> Makati City skyline : Makati, Philippines - *November 17, 2011*
> Metro Manila : Manila, Philippines - *November 21, 2011*
> 
> ทั้งที่ Makati City ก็คือส่วนหนึ่งของ Metro Manila นั้นแล :bash:


มันก็เป็นคนละเมืองจริงๆนี่ครับ 55555 (ยอมๆปินส์มันไปเหอะ)


----------



## nawat001

Omegadestiny said:


> ปินส์ จะงงมั้ยเนี่ยเจอเพื่อนบ้าน โหวตซะร่วงเลย
> :nuts:


ไม่อยากจะบอกว่าผมไปแกล้งกดคะแนนมันเหมือนกัน :lol::lol:

ปล.ของเรามีตั้ง50 อย่าไปยอม :lol::lol:


แบนเนอร์วันนี้ของลอดช่อง
5/5 from Thailand เรียบร้อย 
ดาวดวงที่5จากขวาไปซ้าย :lol::lol:


----------



## Pingsuke

แต่ปินส์สวยจริงๆ นะผมว่า


----------



## reQuiem4adream

จะว่าอะไรเมืองลอดช่องก็ระวังหน่อยนะครับ มีสายสืบอยู่นะครับ


----------



## Codename B

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20110825

^^

ขี้หาเรื่อง นิสัยหมา


----------



## zeaza

*RioARCHTQTO*
^^
คอมเม้นที่ 20 ของแบนเนอร์โตเกียววันนี้ มันบอกว่า *1/5 from Thailand* แต่มันเป็นคนปินส์ ใส่ร้ายไทย ไอเห้ เอ้ย :bash::bash:
ด่าแบบหมาๆยังพอทน นี้เล่นเอาประเทศไทยไปอ้าง มันมานยาชัดๆ อีเรยา!! อีเควี่ย!


----------



## skypass97

ไอ้ RioARCHTQTO นี่มันตัวหาเรื่องเลย ในแบนเนอร์โตเกียวมันบอกว่าโหวต 1/5 

แต่ที่สำคัญคือมัน บอกว่า From Thailand นี่สิ เกรียนจริงๆ

เพิ่มเติม...พอไปไล่ดูก็ไม่ใช่แค่โตเกียวจริงๆ ด้วย โคตรเกรียนอ่ะ


----------



## Codename B

ไม่ไช่แค่โตเกียวแบนเนอร์อื่นๆด้วย แค่อยากบอกพวกมันว่า 
Who the F*** creates fake accounts ??? please don't accuse us with your bad behaviour, we're not low like you.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=939656&page=16

เรื่องมันเริ่มจากกระทู้นี้ มีไอ้hiaคนหนึ่งหาว่าเราไปกดโหวตหนึ่งให้นิวยอร์กจนตกลงมา พวกมันเลยเอาสมองมะพร้าวของพวกมันมาชนกัน 
สองบวกสองเป็นสาม เกิดอาการเกรียนขึ้นมา มีคนหนึ่งเปิดเผยด้วยว่าโหวต๑ให้ไทยตลอด (รู้แล้วจ๊ะ) หาว่าเราทําเฟคเอคเคาท์ (มีหลักฐานมั้ย?) ด่าว่าเราเป็นปู (อันนี้ไม่เข้าใจ 55 แต่ยูเป็นควายนะ) เรื่องมันก็เลยไปกันใหญ่


----------



## Codename B

ซํ้า


----------



## platinum1991b

วันนี้มาแปลกอีกแล้วครับ คราวนี้เป็นการรวมภาพถนนคนเดินใน Tokyo

ผมให้ 5/5 ครับ


----------



## Codename B

5/5 ไปแล้วเหมือนกันครับ


----------



## <tune>

มากาตืซิตี้เนี่ย เเม่งสวยโคตรที่สุดในโลกล่ะ อวดเค้าไปทั่ว 
แต่คนเค้าคงเชื่อยากเพราะสันดานพวกเจริญเเล้วเค้าไม่เป็นอย่างนี้กัน 
อันนี้มันสัญชาตญาณชาวเผ่าเกาะกลางทะเลชัดๆ น่าจะชะโงกหน้ามองดูเงาในทะเลบ้างนะ อยากด่าแม่งจริงๆ 
แต่เรามันคงดีกว่าหน่อยตรงเจริญกว่ามันคิดเองได้ว่าอะไรถูกผิด!!! อิจฉา ใส่ร้าย กล่าวหาอวยตัวเองอย่างนี้ชาติมันถึงไม่เจริญ!!


----------



## lookma

พวกนี้ชอบคิดว่าคนอื่นมีนิสัยแบบมัน ชอบเอาสิ่งที่ตัวทำประจำมาตัดสินว่าคนอื่นก็เป็นอย่างนู้นอย่างนี้เหมือนกัน


----------



## Chao Phraya

ดูท่าจะกลายเป็นสงครามเย็นกันย่อยๆแล้วน่ะ คือเวลาโหวตให้ดาวกันนี่ไม่ได้ออกมาจากคุณภาพของแบนเนอร์แล้วล่ะตอนนี้ แต่กลับกลายเป็นว่าโหวตเพราะเหม็นขี้หน้าเมืองนั้นไปซะฉิบ!! :nuts:

ไอ้ที่เอาดีใส่ตัวเอามั่วใส่คนอื่นของพวกชาวเกาะยังพอรับได้ แต่ถึงขนาดบิดเบือนใส่ความให้ร้ายกันนี่ไม่ไหวๆ..เกินไปจริงๆ


----------



## Adisorn

เดี๋ยวนะ ผมงง
ไอ้มะนิลา มากาตี นี่ มันใช่มะนิลาไหมครับ 
ทำไมมันไม่รวมเป็นมะนิลาอันเดียว สับสนจริง


----------



## Pingsuke

zeaza said:


> *RioARCHTQTO*
> ^^
> คอมเม้นที่ 20 ของแบนเนอร์โตเกียววันนี้ มันบอกว่า *1/5 from Thailand* แต่มันเป็นคนปินส์ ใส่ร้ายไทย ไอเห้ เอ้ย :bash::bash:
> ด่าแบบหมาๆยังพอทน นี้เล่นเอาประเทศไทยไปอ้าง มันมานยาชัดๆ อีเรยา!! อีเควี่ย!


^^ ถึงขนาดนั้นเลยเหรอ แรงจริงๆ 
นึกถึงเรื่องญี่ปุ่นกับเกาหลีเลยอะ 
เคยฟังมาว่าเกาหลีมันชอบไปทำเรื่องแย่ๆ ในประเทศอื่น โดยที่ตั้งใจ
แล้วพูดว่า Sorry, I'm Japanese. 
นิสัยเดียวกันจริงๆ

แต่ไม่เป็นไรหรอก เพราะในนั้นมีคอมเม้นต์ from Thailand ให้ 5 ดาว ทั้งนั้นเลย


----------



## Adisorn

ที่คนไทยหน้าตา ผมว่าในอดีตเราถูกผสมกันไปเยอะเลยอะครับ 
ในจดหมายของลาลูแบร์ ในช่วงสมเด็จพระนารายมหาราช สมัยอยุธยา เค้าได้บันทึกไว้ว่า ชนชาติสยามที่เขาบึนทึกได้นอกจากไทย 
มี แขก ขอม ลาว พม่า เมง มอญ สุม แสง จีน จาม ชวา มลายู ใช้ชีวิตอยู่ร่วมกับคนไท
ในต้นกรุงรัตนโกสินทร์ ก็มีการเทครัวลงมาอีก จากลาว 12จุไท ล้านนา และอื่นๆ 
สังเกตุสิ คนไทแท้ๆ มีหลายหน้าตา ผสมกันไปเยอะเลย

ในห้องเรียนเคยถามเพื่อนๆกันว่า ตัวเองมีเชื้ออะไรบ้าง ในรุ่น ปู ย่า ตา ยาย พ่อ แม่ สรุปแล้ว คนที่มีเชื้อในภูมิภาคตนเองแท้ๆครบ3รุ่น มี7-8 คนเอง :lol: 
นอกนั้น ไม่จีน ก็มีอีสาน เหนือ ใต้ มอญ ภาพรวมหน้าตาดีนะ 
ตัวผมก็ยอมรับไม่ไทยแท้ มีเชื้อมอญ จีน ไทลื้อ :nuts: 

เอาหละ เอาหละ ออกทะเลแล้ว ผมจบและ :lol::lol: โทษทีคับ ติดเรท


----------



## Goddess




----------



## palm9096

^^ สวยนะครับ แต่ตัดเป็น Banner หน่อยสิครับ 0.0!!


----------



## sunsonata

ตัดให้ครับ


----------



## Anachak

^^ สวยมากคับ


----------



## Pingsuke

ยังไม่สวยพอ =;=


----------



## dooonut

*มันยังดูไม่อลังการเหมือนข้างบนอ่ะครับ แต่เรื่องสีความสดรูปสวยมุมสวยนี่สวยกว่าจริงๆๆๆ*


----------



## Codename B

รอปีหน้าก่อบเถอะครับ ถ้าส่งไปตอนนี้พวกเกาะมะพร้าวมารุมกดหนึ่งแน่นอน


----------



## Ch'HWA

เห็นด้วยกับคุณ Codename B


----------



## <tune>

สุโขทัยสวยจริง เเต่ยังสวยไม่พอ ยิ่งไอ้ชาวเกาะมะพร้าวบูด เห็นนะรับรอง เฮ้อออ


----------



## skypass97

วันนี้เป็นสนามบิน น่าจะส่งสุวรรณภูมิเข้าประกวดมั่งนะครับ
ช่วงนี้แบนเนอร์มาแปลกแหวกแนวเข้าไปทุกวันเลยนะครับ


----------



## nawat001

เซ็งพวกชาวเกาะเหลือเกิน แขวะตลอด
วันหลังโดนเวียดนามแซงเมื่อไหร่จะหัวเราะให้ฟันร่วง :lol:

ปล.สาเหตุที่มันมาเรื่องเราช่วงนี้ 
เพราะว่าแบนเนอร์กากๆของเมืองร่างแยกมัน ที่ส่งรัวๆไปนั้น
โดนกด1กระจาย พวกมันก็โวยวายหาแพะ who's hater กันใหญ่
หลังจากนั้นจึงเกิดเทศกาลป้ายขี้ละเลงใส่ไทยแลนด์


----------



## KONGahxiah

Mukdahan City, Thailand ผมตัดไม่เปน ฮ่าาา ++


----------



## okme

เชียงใหม่ครับ จากMIKI อีกแล้วครับ


----------



## palm9096

พอตัดแล้ว มันเลยดูสวยไม่พอจริงๆครับ ==!! สู้ๆๆๆ


----------



## ByMaximum

Sidney อีกแล่ว
เปิดไปปุ้ปเจออีตา RioARCHTQTO คอมเม้นแรกเลย

@RioARCHTQTO Why didn't you credit Thailand by "i'm from Thailand" with your scoring 5/5:lol:


----------



## skypass97

^^
ตอนนี้ผมเริ่มตลกตาคนนี้แล้วครับ :lol:


----------



## reQuiem4adream

Chek Lap Kok Airport มาแรงมาก เข้าอันด้บ 6 flop 16 ปุตระจายาเลยหายไปอันนึงเลย

ว่าไปแล้ว ทำไมต้องบอกคนอื่นด้วยว่าเราโหวตจากประเทศอะไร ไม่เข้าใจ ใครช่วยบอกที

ปล่อยมันไปเหอะครับ คนเหี้ยๆ อย่างงี้ เดี๋ยวก็แพ้ภัยตัวเอง
VV


----------



## nawat001

แจ้งmodใหญ่เมกันแบนได้มั้ยครับ


----------



## sf_alpha

^^ เกรียนแตกมาก ๆ ... มันเป็นคนประเทศไหน (ปินส์ ?)


----------



## Munich dweller

ผมไม่มีอำนาจไปทำอะไรตรงนั้นได้ครับ ขอบเขตผมอยู่แค่ใน Thai forum ... อันนี้คงทำได้แค่ช่วยกันร้องเรียนไปที่ Jan อย่างเดียวละครับ


----------



## ByMaximum

ใจร่มๆไว้ดีกว่า ใครมาอ่านเจอเค้าก็รู้กันเองว่าปินส์มันมีความคิดยังไง เราเงียบใส่หรืออย่าเอาอารมณ์เป็นเหตุพิมพ์ด่ามัน พูดไปในทำนองไม่อยากมีเรื่องทำไมต้องมาว่าฉัน ดูเป็นพระเอกกว่าเยอะ ชิ


----------



## Codename B

Munich dweller said:


> ผมไม่มีอำนาจไปทำอะไรตรงนั้นได้ครับ ขอบเขตผมอยู่แค่ใน Thai forum ... อันนี้คงทำได้แค่ช่วยกันร้องเรียนไปที่ Jan อย่างเดียวละครับ


งั้นเราก็ต้องล่อให้มันมาโพสในกระทู้ไทย พอมันมาก็จับแบนคาที่เลย :lol:


----------



## boy8293

RioARCHTQTO --- ดูอายุ เพิ่งจะ 20 เกรียนได้ขนาดนี้ เอาไปเลย 5/5


----------



## <tune>

boy8293 said:


> RioARCHTQTO --- ดูอายุ เพิ่งจะ 20 เกรียนได้ขนาดนี้ เอาไปเลย 5/5


ถ้าฟอรั่มเค้ามีการจัดอันดับส่งท้ายปี ไอ้นี่เอาไปเลยเกรียนเเห่งปี!!


----------



## hugodiekonig

burado


----------



## Ch'HWA

ตลกประเทศนี้มากๆ ฟิลิปปินส์เหมือนตัวอิจฉามาก ใครทำอะไรที่ไหนอย่างไรก็ยุ่งไปหมด ไม่แปลกใจทำไมประเทศนี้ถึงไม่พัฒนา คนในประเทศนี้มันเก่งแต่ปากกันจริงๆ น่าสมเพช

เมื่อเวียดนามแซงหน้าไป สักวันจะกลายเป็นประเทศที่ด้อยพัฒนาที่สุดในอาเซียน ประเทศคุณยังจะชอบตำหนิหรือว่าร้ายคนอื่นอีกไหม

เอาไปแปลเลย อยากให้พวกคุณรู้มาก และ อยากถามว่า ตอนไหนฟิลิปปินส์จะเลิกอิจฉาประเทศอื่นแล้วพอใจในสิ่งที่ประเทศคุณมี


----------



## hugodiekonig

burado


----------



## Mangiang

เสียใจมากครับ ที่เห็นคนไทยไปต่อปากต่อคำกับเค้าบนแบนเนอร์กรุงเทพฯ


----------



## party_animals

As far as i believe, nobody in Thai forum created a fake account to pump the vote for Bangkok banner.....people voted it because the banner is beautiful....get a life dude~ this is what i wanna told them, but better not.....arguing with them won't raise my salary


----------



## Codename B

แบนเนอร์วันนี้ของอีโลๆแปลกดีแฮะ มีปินส์มาเขียน ๕ จากหมานี้ลา ๕ จากสบู่ ๕ จาก... 
แบนเนอร์กทมเราเขียน ๕ จากเชียงไหม่ ๕ จากภูเก็ต.. ดีไหม 55

ปินส์ ฮูโกไดย์โคนิก ตั้งใจจะมาเกรียนถึงห้องนี้เชียวรึ


----------



## boy8293

ลบไปเสียแล้ว เมื่อคืนเค้าบอกว่า

ang ayaw lang namin may iba sa inyo gumagawa ng mga pekeng account saka sila boboto sa mga banner namin ng isang bituin lang. hindi kami inggit dahil may mga maipagmamalaki rin kami kung pwede lang tigilan ng ibang mga kababayan ninyo ang gawaing iyon. bahala kayo kung anong pagsasalin ang gagawin ninyo sa sinulat kong ito. hindi namin gawain ang tulad ng ginagawa ninyo. iyon lang


----------



## boy8293

เพิ่งรู้ว่าแบนเนอร์วันนี้คือ ปินส์อีกแล้ว ดูคล้ายปากน้ำเลยยังจะโชว์อีกปัดโธ่..


----------



## Codename B

ขอบคุณครับ 

ใครก็ได้ช่วยแปลนี้ให้มันหน่อย 

เลิกเหอะอีปลวก

คํานี้คุณเกิ้ลแปลดีมาก


----------



## Goddess

boy8293 said:


> ลบไปเสียแล้ว เมื่อคืนเค้าบอกว่า


อากู๋แปลออกมาได้ดีนะ

เราเพียงแค่ไม่ต้องการให้คุณกับคนอื่น ๆ ที่ทำให้พวกเขาบัญชีปลอมแล้วเราออกเสียงลงคะแนนในแบนเนอร์เพียงดาวที่ เราไม่ได้อิจฉาความภาคภูมิใจที่ยังเพราะเรารู้เท่านั้นที่สามารถหยุดยั้งชาติอื่น ๆ ของคุณที่ทำงาน คุณดูแลของการแปลสิ่งที่เขียนให้คุณทำเช่นนั้น เราไม่ชอบกิจกรรมที่คุณทำ ที่เท่านั้น

แต่ขอหน่อยเหอะ


----------



## nawat001

^^
ผมกลัวว่าเดี๋ยวไอ้ปินส์หน้าโง่มันจะเข้าใจว่าแบบนี้สิครับ 

พวกเราไม่ได้อิจฉา พวกเราปลอมบัญชีเพื่อโหวต1ให้มัน - -*
กูเกิ้ลแปลแล้วก้ำๆกึ่งๆ

edit: ตอนนี้พวกปินส์กับระดมกด1ยำแบนเนอร์เราจนตกมาอันดับ17แล้ว


----------



## skypass97

พวกมันคงกะจะเอาให้อันดับต่ำกว่าหมาคาที่ของมันอ่ะครับ ตอนนี้คะแนนก็เท่ากันแล้ว
เป็นไปได้เนาะ จากอันดับสอง ลงมาอันดับ 19 และคงลดลงเรื่อยๆ เพราะเกรียนตัวนั้นแท้ๆ


----------



## ByMaximum

เป็นไปได้หรอครับว่าปินทั้งฟอรัมระดมกด๑ แล้วลดฮวบขนาดนั้น ต้องสร้างแอคเค้ามากดชัวร์ เฮ้อ - -


----------



## Munich dweller

เพื่อนๆครับ ผมว่าเพลาๆเรื่องนินทาชาวบ้านแล้วพยายามเข้าประเด็นกระทู้หน่อยละกันครับ เขาจะยังไงก็ช่างเขา นอกเสียจากมีคอมเม้นท์หมาๆแบบที่เราเห็นจริงๆ ประเภทแช่งให้ตาย ดีใจที่มีคนตาย ฯลฯ ก็ report ไปก็พอ


----------



## mrintow

เราก็กดคะแนน เค้าก็กดคะแนน แล้วมันต่างกันยังไงครับ?

ก็อคติเหมือนกันนะ ผมว่า (แต่ไอที่ดีใจเรื่องคนตายเพราะน้ำท่วม ใครมาอ่านแล้วรับได้ก็เกินคนแล้วครับ)

เอ... จะว่าไปผมก็อยากรู้เหมือนกันว่าประเทศอื่นๆนอกSEAเค้าเป็นอย่างนี้กันรึเปล่า


----------



## ByMaximum

Munich dweller said:


> เขาจะยังไงก็ช่างเขา


ผมก็โกรธนะ แต่โกรธแล้วก็ทุกข์เสียเองเลยเฉยๆดีกว่า *ช่างมันเถอะ*


----------



## lookma

เข้าไปอ่านแล้วขึ้นเลย แต่ก็นะ ไม่อยากเอาพิมเสนไปแลกกับขยะ


----------



## palm9096

ผมว่า จริงๆแล้ว อาจจะเป็นพวกเขานั่นแหละ ที่ปลอม account ว่าแต่ เขาไปเอาข่าวลือมาจากไหนว่าเราแปลง account ประเทศ ฟิลิปปิยส์ เขาไม่มีการศึกษากันเลยหรือไง

แถมยังมาบอกว่า เราอิจฉาเขาอีก หน้าด้าน มาก !!

ทำตัวแบบนี้ ประเทศเลยล้าหลังเรา 20 ปี ไง เหอะๆ อย่าไปว่าเขามากเลย

เรามาทำตัวเป็น ผู้ดีแดนสยาม กันเถอะครับ

!!!!!


----------



## Chao Phraya

แบนเนอร์ประเทศเรามีดีเยอะแยะไปขุดมาใช้ทั้งปีก็ไม่หมด ตอนนี้ปล่อยไปก่อนครับพี่น้อง แล้วมาสู้กันใหม่อีกที 2012 ดีกว่า..กลัวอะไร!! :banana:


----------



## lookma

ยิ้มๆไว้ดีกว่าา ถ้าเราไม่ตอบโต้ ให้เขาด่าอยู่ฝ่ายเดียว ไม่นานเค้าคงจะดิ้นพล่านแน่เลย :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## boy8293

ยังงงอยู่ว่า เค้ามีอะไรดีให้เราต้องอิจฉาครับ ยังหาไม่เจอเลย มากาติของเค้าสวยกว่าเหรอ? ไม่นะผมว่าธรรมดามาก สวยเฉพาะกลางคืนเพราะตึกของเค้าส่วนใหญ่ค่อนข้างเชยในสายตาผม แล้วที่แบนเนอร์ของเค้าตกอันดับไป บางทีก็ไม่น่าจะใช่เรื่องแปลกเพราะ มันไม่มีอะไรที่ดู unique เลย หน้าตาเหมือนเมืองใหญ่ๆทั่วๆไป ไม่โดดเด่นหรือเป็นเอกลักษณ์เหมือนกรุงเทพของเรา เราถึงได้อันดับ1-2มาอย่างไม่ต้องสงสัย ผมก็ว่าบางทีก็ช่างเค้าเหอะ เค้าทำไปมันก็ไม่ได้ทำให้เค้าเจริญขึ้นอยู่ดี ยากจนอยู่เหมือนเดิม ตามประสาชาวเกาะ


----------



## nawat001

อันดับไม่ใช่เรื่องสำคัญ รอเรื่องเงียบแล้วส่งอันใหม่ไปโลด:lol:


----------



## <tune>

เราไปอิจฉามันตรงไหน ผมไม่อยากได้สภาพเมืองอย่างนั้นมาเป็นเมืองหลวงของผมหรอกนะ สงสัยจะสำคัญตัวเองผิด มิน่าประเทศฟิลิปปินส์ถึงไม่เจริญ ใครรวยๆซื้อตั๋วเครื่องบินให้มันมากรุงเทพฯหน่อยเถอะ กลับไปจะได้สงบปากสงบคำ


----------



## Goddess

Drinkable Skyscrapers | Red Sky Bar | Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com November 12, 2011

ชอบรูปนี้แต่ขวดเหล้ามาเต็มมาก:cheers::lol:


----------



## lookma

เราเลิกสนใจชาวเกาะแล้วมาคุยกันเรื่องแบนเนอร์ที่จะปล่อยไปฉลองปีใหม่กันดีกว่าเนอะ :lol::lol:


----------



## ByMaximum

เดี๋ยวนี้เห็นฮิตแบนเนอร์แปลกๆกัน










*แหวกแนว*


----------



## Codename B

^^

แบบไม่รู้ว่าจะให้ห้าหรือหนึ่งดี 55

-------

กําลังรอแบนเนอร์ฉลองปีใหม่ของเซ็นทรัลเวิลด์อยู่ คงสวยน่าดู


----------



## lookma

^^ ขอแบบไม่ติดโดมทองนะครับบ :lol:


----------



## maxna

เราตกมา 23 เขาขึ้นไป 19 แล้ว เป็นไปได้ไง แล้วเรามีอะไรต้องอิฉาเขา หาไม่เจอจริงๆ เราดีกว่าเขาทุกเรื่อง แล้วทำไมเขาต้องทำตัวถ่อยๆมาหาเรื่องเรา บอกตรงๆ ผมไมไ่ด้กด 1 ให้เขา แต่ผมไม่ได้กดอะไรเลย ถ้ากด 1 ไป ก็ไม่ดีเพราะถ้าทำแบบนั้น เราก็ไม่ต่างอะไรกับเขา ชั่งเถอะ ปล่อยเขาไป ปลงแล้ว ซักวันเมื่อไทยกลายเป็นประเทศพัฒนาแล้ว แล้วเขากลายเป็นประเทศที่พัฒนาช้าสุด เขาจะรูสึก ว่าสิ่งที่เขาภูมิใจ มันเรื่องหลอกลวงของเขาเองทั้งนั้น


----------



## Codename B

พอโออยู่นะครับ ดูไม่น่าเกลียดเท่าที่คิด



tonyken said:


> 3 ธันวาคม 2554


----------



## lookma

^^ กลัวว่าตอนกลางคืนจะเปิดแสงสาดใส่โดมทองให้มันเด่นมากๆหนะสิ ว่าแต่ทำไมแต่ละโดมทองไม่เท่ากันหละ


----------



## boy8293

แค่โหวตแบนเนอร์กันหนุกๆ ยังเป็นเรื่องได้ขนาดนี้เลย ถึงเราจะตกอันดับเพราะอะไรก็แล้วแต่ ถึงยังไงเราก็รู้ๆอยู่ว่าทั่วโลกเค้าไม่ได้กด 1 ให้แบนเนอร์ของเราแน่(กด 4 กับ5 ทั้งนั้น) เพราะมีคนคอมเม้นชมเยอะกว่าเห็นๆ เพียงแค่ตกอันดับเพราะโดนก่อก่วนเท่านั้นเอง มุมสวยๆของเรามีอีกเยอะครับ ปีหน้าเอาใหม่ ถ้าเทียบกับของเขา ก็มีแค่ย่านมากาติเท่านั้นที่ขยันส่งกันมาเหลือเกิน คงถ่ายจากมุมอื่นไม่ได้แล้วเพราะติดสลัมที่มีอยู่เต็มเมืองไปหมด เค้าคงภูมิใจได้แค่ตรงนั้น เพราะมันคงเป็นจุดเดียวที่ทำให้เค้ารู้สึกว่ามากาติ ดูเหมือนย่านดาวน์ทาวน์ในอเมริกากระมัง..


----------



## Goddess

อย่าว่าแต่ในเว็ปนี้เลยครับขนาดในยูทูปยังจะไปจิกกัดกันอีก เห็นมีแต่คนประเทศนี้ชาติเดียวจริงๆ ยอมแล้วครับ มาคาที่สุดยอด มาคาที่สวยมาก เมืองหลวงของโลก:master:


----------



## skypass97

^^
เห็นพวกปินส์มันเกรียนไปทั่วเลยอ่ะ มีแต่คนเกลียด ไม่รู้ว่าจะรู้ตัวกันรึป่าว


----------



## KONGahxiah

เป็นคนที่แปลกมาก เหอๆ


----------



## Codename B

skypass97 said:


> ^^
> เห็นพวกปินส์มันเกรียนไปทั่วเลยอ่ะ มีแต่คนเกลียด ไม่รู้ว่าจะรู้ตัวกันรึป่าว


จากข้อความข้างล่างนี้ คงไม่นะครับ.. 55



xxxriainxxx said:


> I think the Philippines just have a more welcoming culture- we tend to have good relationships with a lot of countries even those who oppressed us.


ป.ล. ไปอ่านคอมเมนท์แบนเนอร์อิโลๆของปินส์มา เห็นเริ่มกัดกันเองแล้ว :lol:

---------------------









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasinbkk/3726245966/in/photostream July 15, 2009


----------



## okme

^^^
ขอนุญาตลองcropดูน่ะครับ


----------



## Codename B

แต่เสียดายที่ภาพมันเก่าจาก2009 ยังขาดหลายตึกอยู่


----------



## nawat001

^^
แสงมันเจิดจ้าไปนิดนะครับ แลดูเขียวเว่อร์


----------



## sunsonata

ลองครอปเป็นแบนเนอร์ดู ผมว่ามุมสวย แต่คุณภาพของรูปไม่ดีครับ พอย่อแล้วครอปมันดูไม่มีจุดเด่น


----------



## chewzerng26

เกิดไรขึ้นครับเนี่ย เมื่อวานแบนเนอร์กรุงเทพยังเป็นที่สองที่สามอยู่เลย ทำไมตอนนี้ตกไปเป็นที่ 40 แล้วอ่ะ แถมโตเกียวกับปักกิ่งก็ตกลงมาเยอะด้วยเหมือนกัน


----------



## ByMaximum

มากะตีขึ้นมาแทน แต่ว่าทำไมโตเกียวกับปักกิ่งโดนไปด้วยเนี่ย


----------



## lookma

ก็นั้นแหละ สิ่งที่เอามากล่าวหาเราก็คือนิสัยของมันเอง ก็คือระดมดาวโหวตคะแนนของประเทศอื่นเพื่อให้แบนเนอร์ตัวเองอันดับดีขึ้น เฮ้ออ เพลียกะพวกนี้จริงๆ


----------



## boy8293

มากาติ ด้านมาก อยู่อันดับที่ 5 มีแค่เงามืดๆกับแสงไฟ กล้ามาก!!! หลายเมืองในอเมริกา ญี่ปุ่น กับจีนสวยกว่าเยอะ แต่มันถีบซะตกขอบเลย สุดๆไปเลยพวกนี้...


----------



## reQuiem4adream

หมาคาที่


----------



## ByMaximum

เราส่งแบนเนอร์แทนเพื่อนบ้านได้ไหมครับ... พุกามประเทศ ..Bagan..

















































http://www.pantip.com/cafe/blueplanet/topic/E11362723/E11362723.html


----------



## skypass97

^^
ผมว่าน่าจะได้นะครับ ถ้าขึ้นได้นี่ผมว่าคะแนนตรึมเลยนะ พุกามเค้าสวยจริงๆ


----------



## kingss

^^
สวยครับ ส่งไปก็ไม่มีปัญหาครับ


----------



## lookma

ส่งเลยครับ สนับสนุนประเทศเพื่อนบ้าน ไม่ใช่แอบกัดเพื่อนบ้านแบบพวกนั้น :lol::lolแอบแขวะ)


----------



## dooonut

น่าจะดีนะครับ ส่งไปเลย ผมชอบภาพแรก ดูอลังการดี ไม่เหมือนเพื่อนบ้านบางประเทศ พม่านี่แหละเพื่อนบ้านที่ดีที่สุดละ ^^


----------



## Chao Phraya

ตอนนี้รอแบนเนอร์ประเทศเราขึ้นปีหน้า ในระหว่างนี้ก็หยิบแบนเนอร์เพื่อนบ้านอัธยาศัยดีมาเล่นไปก่อน เป็นความคิดที่ดีครับ kay: ผมโหวต 1 กับ 3


----------



## Codename B

กทมเธออยู่ที่๔๐เพราะโดนหมากัด เลยติดเชื้อโรค เธอบอกว่าขออยู่ห่างๆหมาว้อ กลับไปบ้านไปหาพี่ยุ่น..


----------



## maxna

มันชอบอวดว่ามันมีหลายจุด เราก็เอาบ้างซิ แล้วบอกไปว่า เราก็หลายจุด แต่ว่าแต่ละจุดของเรามันต่อกันหมดแล้ว เช่น ประตูน่้ำ สาธร สุขุมวิท จตุจัก จอมพล ห้วยขวาง ลุมพินี ปทุมวัน อีกมาก มากกว่ามันอีก แต่เราตึกมันข้นมาจนต่อกันเป็นชิ้นเดียวกันแล้ว เหอะๆ เบื่อ ปิน ประเทศขี้อิจฉา


----------



## ByMaximum

ปล่อยเขาไปเถอะครับ การกระทำของเขาไม่ได้ทำเราเดือดร้อนคนเดียว ป่านนี้คงเป็นที่นินทาไปทั่วแน่นอน

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

ถ้าคิดว่าพุกามน่าส่ง ช่วยกันเลือกว่าอันไหนสวยสุด ใครซักคนช่วยเป็นธุระทีครับผมไม่รู้ว่าต้องส่งยังไง:cheers:


----------



## Adisorn

สวยทุกอันอ่ะ จับฉลากเถอะ 

นั่งดู10นาที เลือกไม่ถูก สวยทุกอันจริงๆ


----------



## nawat001

ส่งไปเลยครับพุกามสวยงาม เพียบพร้อมด้วยเจดีย์

ปล.แบนเนอร์ชาวเกาะแกะขึ้นจากที่23ไปเป็นอันดับที่9แล้ว
ผมไม่แคร์นะว่ากรุงเราจะอยู่อันดับไหน แต่มันมาว่าเราปั้ม ว่าแต่เขา...hno:


----------



## KONGahxiah

ส่งพุกามเลยยยย


----------



## ByMaximum

ส่งยังไง -"-


----------



## lookma

จะส่งต้องส่งพร้อมชื่อคนถ่ายหรือเจ้าของภาพ ส่งที่บอร์ดอินเตอร์>about forum > Banner admit


----------



## Flor030

boy8293 said:


> ลบไปเสียแล้ว เมื่อคืนเค้าบอกว่า
> 
> ang ayaw lang namin may iba sa inyo gumagawa ng mga pekeng account saka sila boboto sa mga banner namin ng isang bituin lang. hindi kami inggit dahil may mga maipagmamalaki rin kami kung pwede lang tigilan ng ibang mga kababayan ninyo ang gawaing iyon. bahala kayo kung anong pagsasalin ang gagawin ninyo sa sinulat kong ito. hindi namin gawain ang tulad ng ginagawa ninyo. iyon lang


hno: to be fairly lang i'll give your banner rate of 5 pero this my openion lang huh simple banner lang kasi ang pananaw ng mga Pilipino sa banner ng Thailand kaya wag nyo po masisi kung nagbibigay nmn sila 1 or 2 rate but for me its not bad... standard ratio on 3 Peace All to all Thailanders


----------



## ByMaximum

I don't know what happened with our banner, Tokyo banner, Beijing banner and else that dropped the rank so far. But now we nevermind it and don't need to concern anymore

Thinking of that makes us depress. deal with your team doesn't make happyness, nevermind.....

------------------------------------------------ 

ผมเจอน่าจะเป็น Banner submitting นะครับ ถ้าให้ผมส่งผมเลือกภาพที่1นะครับ


----------



## Codename B

^^

ห้องนี้ครับ

---------------

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&page=27

If you would like to submit a banner, please make sure it complies with the following:

* use an image that has an urban theme
* image size 719 x 123 pixels, .JPG and 72 dpi
* no added text, flags, symbols or other markings on the banner
* provide the source (name and url) of the original image
* tell us what we are seeing on the image
* if you are a forum member and took the image yourself, please provide your user name

ตัวอย่างสิ่งที่ต้องเขียน

Location: Bagan, Myanmar
Photographer: ?
Source: ?
Info: ?



Munich dweller said:


> Okay, just to officially put the submission on the thread here (apart from the all the emails I wrote to you, sorry about that btw  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Bangkok, Thailand
> Photographer: Miki
> Source: http://www.pixprosranking.net/picture.php?op=view&id=933407&name=
> Info: The Grand Palace looking south with the Sathorn CBD in the background.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS. I've got the photographer's permission to use the image already btw. In fact, this one was resized by him from his original picture.


----------



## hackmanjkk

พุกามสวยว๊ากกกมากก


----------



## ByMaximum

ขอบคุณที่ชี้ห้องให้ครับ


----------



## KONGahxiah

สวยอ่ะ ได้ขึ้นต้นๆเหมือนตอนเขาวังแน่เลย


----------



## pampom

สวยม้ากกกกกกก พุกาม


----------



## Doraemichigo

นี่ถ้าพม่าเปิดประเทศแบบเต็มที่นะ น่ากลัวนะเนี่ย สถานที่ท่องเที่ยวเขาสวยจริงๆ

พุกามสวยมากกกกกกก................


----------



## s.yla

มาคอนเฟิร์มอีกหนึ่งเสียงครับว่า พุกาม งดงามมากกกกก เจงๆ ส่งไปโลดครับ เพื่อนๆ
ปล. กรุงเทพอันดับร่วงไวจริงๆ เลยนะครับ..แต่อย่าไปแคร์เลยครับ..ถึงอย่างไร กรุงเทพ หรือประเทศไทย ก็ยังเป็นเมือง หรือประเทศ ที่ชาวต่างชาติอยากมาเยือนเป็นอันดับต้นๆ ของโลกอยู่ดีครับ


----------



## Codename B

Doraemichigo said:


> นี่ถ้าพม่าเปิดประเทศแบบเต็มที่นะ น่ากลัวนะเนี่ย สถานที่ท่องเที่ยวเขาสวยจริงๆ
> 
> พุกามสวยมากกกกกกก................


หรืออาจเป็นเหมือนปินส์ มีเกาะสวยๆเยอะแยะ แต่นักท่องเที่ยวแทบไม่มีเพราะขาด infrastructure

---------------------------------------

เห็นมีคนส่งขอนแก่นไปด้วย ถ้า jan เลือกนี้คงจบกัน ปินส์ชอบ :goodbye:


----------



## sunsonata

Codename B said:


> หรืออาจเป็นเหมือนปินส์ มีเกาะสวยๆเยอะแยะ แต่นักท่องเที่ยวแทบไม่มีเพราะขาด infrastructure
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> เห็นมีคนส่งขอนแก่นไปด้วย ถ้า jan เลือกนี้คงจบกัน ปินส์ชอบ :goodbye:


จริงหรอคับ ผมว่าขอนแก่นยังไม่พร้อมนะ


----------



## Codename B

กลัวตก ฟล็อป ๑๕ มาาาก 



Home Hug said:


> Title: Kaen Nakhon Lake
> Location: Khon Kaen City, Thailand
> Photographer: Synchronize
> Source: http://board.khonkaenphoto.com/index.php/topic,638.0.html


----------



## sunsonata

นั่นสิครับ แต่พุกามนี่ สุดยอดมากยังกับภาพกราฟิกในหนังฮอลลิวูด


----------



## zeaza

ไม่ได้จะว่าอะไรนะ
ไม่คิดจะถามคนส่วนใหญ่หน่อยหรอ :bash::bash:


----------



## sunsonata

เราน่าจะตกลงกันนะว่าใครจะส่ง banner ควรมาโพสที่นี่ก่อน หลายคนจากหลายที่ช่วยดูผมว่ามันน่าจะดีกว่านะ เพราะถ้าคนส่วนใหญ่ที่นี่ชอบ ส่งไปก็มีโอกาส Top100 มากอยู่เหมือนกัน


----------



## dooonut

*ส่งไปแล้วจริงๆๆด้วย มันสามารถขอตกลงเอาออกได้มั้ยครับ ??*


----------



## MinJoongHo

ไหงรูป กรุงเทพฯ เราตกไปอยู่อันดับที่ 42 อย่างงั้นล่ะครับ
แล้วแถม แบนเนอร์เก่าๆ ขึ้นมาเต็มเลย ใครโหวตเนี่ย = ="


----------



## sunsonata

dooonut said:


> *ส่งไปแล้วจริงๆๆด้วย มันสามารถขอตกลงเอาออกได้มั้ยครับ ??*


เจ้าของโพสน่าจะ edit ได้หรือเปล่าครับ


----------



## ByMaximum

หาตัว - - ลองเข้าไปห้องขอนแก่นดูครับ


----------



## dooonut

*0.02 น. 5 ธันวาคม *


----------



## lookma

เจอปินส์กดจมแน่เลย เฮ้อออออออ ที่จริงคนที่เล่นบอร์ด Regional หลายคนจะไม่ค่อยได้สนใจบอร์ดข้างนอกเท่าไหร่เพราะว่าข้อหัวที่ตั้งกันเป็นภาษาอังกฤษซะส่วนใหญ่ เลยนึกว่าคุยกันเป็นภาษาอังกฤษ


----------



## sunsonata

ไม่กล้าไปบอกในห้องขอนแก่น กลัวเขาไม่เข้าใจเจตนาของเราครับ


----------



## Pingsuke

มันว่าเราปลอมบัญชี แล้วกด ๑ ให้มันยังไม่พอ ยังว่าเราไปกด ๑ ให้นิวยอร์ก โตเกียวอีก เพื่อจะได้ขึ้นอันดับแทน มันโพสต์เป็นภาษาอังกฤษซะด้วย ระยำสุดๆ แต่ถ้าเป็นอย่างนั้นทำไมเราถึงไปอยู่อันดับ ๔๒ ล่ะ ใช้หัวแม่เท้าข้างไหนคิดเนี่ย เราเสียเปรียบด้านกำลังพลอย่างสุดๆ เลย บอร์ดมันคนมากกว่าเราหลายเท่านัก

ปล.กลัวขอนแก่นเข้า ฟล็อป ๑๕


----------



## Codename B

มาเป่ายิ้งฉุบกัน ว่าใครจะเป็นคนไปบอกในห้องขอนแก่น 55


----------



## Pingsuke

^^ จะทันเหรอครับ เค้าคงจับภาพนี้ขึ้นโดยอัตโนมัติไปแล้ว แต่ก็ลองดูครับ

ปล. 0.02 น. นี่เป็นเวลาเซิร์ฟเวอร์, GMT หรือ บ้านเราครับ


----------



## sunsonata

ผมส่ง Messages ไปบอกคุณ HomeHug แล้วครับไม่แน่ใจว่ายังออนอยู่หรือเปล่า


----------



## Pingsuke

เบรกกันใหญ่เลยตอนนี้ สงสารห้องขอนแก่นจริงๆ 
แต่ ณ เวลานี้ คงไม่มีอะไรดีกว่าการไม่ให้พวกปินส์มาเหยียบเราอีกเป็นคำรบสอง


----------



## Pingsuke

ผมเข้าไปบอกชาวห้องขอนแก่นให้แล้วครับ ผมให้เขามาอ่านเรื่องราวเอง ดีกว่าไปบอกเร่งๆ เดี๋ยวเข้าใจผิดอีก


----------



## ByMaximum

ได้ยินมาว่าคนที่ชื่อ ฟิลิปิโน่ (พิมพ์อังกิดไม่ได้เดี๋ยวหาว่าเราไปเกี่ยวข้องด้วย) พวกปินบอกว่าเป็นเฟคแอคเค้า
หวังอย่างยิ่งว่าคง*ไม่ใช่ของคนไทย*นะ อย่าเอานิสัยเค้ามาพึงกระทำเสียเองนะครับ


----------



## sunsonata

เรื่องนี้ผมไม่อยากให้ไปต่อล้อต่อเถียงกับเค้าเลย จะพูดอะไรก็เรื่องของเขา เขาโหวตเราตก เราก็ส่งใหม่ได้ เมืองเรามีดีซะอย่างไม่ต้องกลัวอะไรครับ ยังไงคนอื่นเขาก็เห็นเอง ยิ่งไปต่อความ เราจะยิ่งถูกมองว่าแย่ตามไปด้วย


----------



## bluesea

แอบสงสัยนิดหน่อยครับว่าทำไมพวกปินส์ ต้องเรียกแต่มากาติอ่ะ ทำไมไม่เรียกรวมๆว่ามะนิลาไปเลย

อย่างกรุงเทพ คงไม่เรียกแค่สุขุมวิท สีลม สาธร แต่เรียกว่ากรุงเทพไปเลย

เมืองอื่นๆในโลก ก็ไม่เห็นมีที่ไหนแบ่งอย่างนี้เลยอ่ะ (อาจยกเว้นนิวยอร์กซิตี้ที่เรียกแมนฮัตตัน)


----------



## nawat001

^^
ผมว่าที่มันไม่กล้าเอามะนิลาโดดๆเพราะสลัมเยอะมากกว่า
เหมือนถ้าใส่ไปหลายชื่อเมือง ก็จะเอาเฉพาะเขตดีภาพสวยๆได้


----------



## sunsonata

bluesea said:


> แอบสงสัยนิดหน่อยครับว่าทำไมพวกปินส์ ต้องเรียกแต่มากาติอ่ะ ทำไมไม่เรียกรวมๆว่ามะนิลาไปเลย
> 
> อย่างกรุงเทพ คงไม่เรียกแค่สุขุมวิท สีลม สาธร แต่เรียกว่ากรุงเทพไปเลย
> 
> เมืองอื่นๆในโลก ก็ไม่เห็นมีที่ไหนแบ่งอย่างนี้เลยอ่ะ (อาจยกเว้นนิวยอร์กซิตี้ที่เรียกแมนฮัตตัน)


อารมณ์ประมาณหาดใหญ่ หรือพัทยา หรือเปล่า คือเป็นอำเภอที่เจริญกว่าจังหวัด อะไรทำนองนั้น เดาเอานะครับ


----------



## ant35

^^ ใช่แล้วครับ ประมาณนั้นเลย คือในมะนิลาส่วนที่เจริญที่สุดก็คือที่มากาตินี่แหละซึ่งเป็นย่านการเงินและูธุรกิจของมะนิลาเค้าครับ
เหมือนชลบุรีกับพัทยา ส่วนที่มีตึกสูงๆก็จะไปอยู่ที่พัทยา ไม่ได้อยู่ที่อำเภอเมืองชลบุรี


ส่วนตัวอยากให้เอารูปภาพประเทศเพื่อนบ้านขึ้นก็ดีเหมือนกันครับ พม่า ลาวไรงี้


----------



## Ch'HWA

มากาติเป็นอะไรที่สุดยอดเพอร์เฟกแล้วของเขาแล้ว ซึ่งมันเป็นอะไรที่ธรรมดามากๆ บ้านเราคงเอาไปเปรียบกับแถวย่านสีลม สขุมวิท อะไรทำนองนี้ แต่มีไม่มีกี่ย่าน เลยพูดถึงแต่ชื่อนี้ 

ส่วนเรื่องเถียงกับประเทศนี้อย่าได้ไปคิดเถียงมันเลยครับ ดูคนวิวเวบนี้ของมันกับของเราค่อนข้างต่างกันมาก แค่มันร่วมใจมากดโหวตหนึ่งรุมเรา เราก็แพ้แล้วครับไหนจะภาพาษาอังกฤษอีก นานาจิตตัง เรารู้มันรู้เพื่อนบ้านรู้ ว่าใครอยู่ระดับไหน เราเป็นผู้ดีแดนสยามตามคอนเซบต์ดีกว่า แลกกับเขามีแต่เสียกับเสียอย่าเอาพิมเสนไปแลกเกลือเลย

เข้าสู่โหมดห้องนี้ ผมสนับสนุนพุกามด้วยครับ ชอบรูปแรก ต่อไปเราจะทำตัวเป็นเจ๊ดัน ดันลาว ดันพม่า หนับหนุนๆ


----------



## reQuiem4adream

ผมเตือนไปในห้องขอนแก่นเมื่อเดือนก่อนแล้วว่าอย่าเพิ่งส่งแบนเนอร์ตอนนี้ เพราะชาวเกาะกำลังเล่นบ้านเราอยู่ สงสัยคุณ Home Hug ไม่เห็น


----------



## dooonut

*ถ้าคะแนนตกมาแค่ 0.01 เป็น 4.02 นี่มีโอกาสตกถึงอันดับ 30+ เลยนะเนี่ยยย...*


----------



## Codename B

กทมขึ้นลงๆวิ่งไปวิ่งมา กลัวปินส์กดหนึ่งให้ หนีไปทั่วทิศ :lol:


----------



## kitti

ตอนนี้ 17.45 กรุงเทพฯอยู่ที่2 รองจากฮ่องกงครับ


----------



## sf_alpha

โห ... เมื่อเช้ายัง หล่นไปหลายหน้า

ดราม่าเอย ... :lol:


----------



## Doraemichigo

เข้ามางง อยู่ดีๆมาอยู่ที่ 2 แต่ก็นะ คะแนนมันเท่ากันตั้งหลายอันแหนะ


----------



## mbokudake

โอ้ว! แรงมั่กๆ

http://74.55.90.235/CCforum/DCForumID3/46371.html


----------



## ByMaximum

5555+ อีผิน เดวเอามาใช้เรียกมั่ง


----------



## dooonut

^^^^^ คุณ mbokudake รุจักเวบเยอะดีนะคับบ 5555 อ่ะ ขำๆๆ


----------



## Codename B

อีผิน :lol:


----------



## dooonut

ตกใจมากก เมื่อเปรียบเทียบกับรูปที่อิผิน (ชื่อเท่มากก 55 )โพสให้ชม...


----------



## xcstasy

ใครแอบไปปลุกระดมบอร์ดปาล์ม หารู้ไม่ว่ากระเทยบอร์ดนี้ร้ายกาจมาก 

ในการหาข้อมูลหลักฐาน ใครมาร้ายจะโดนแฉแหลกถึงโครตพ่อโครตแม่เลย 

http://74.55.90.235/CCforum/DCForumID3/53735.html?8


----------



## pampom

อีผิน.... มาจากคำว่าอะรัยคับ


----------



## ByMaximum

ฟิลิปผิน ๕๕๕


----------



## hackmanjkk

555+ ฮาอ่ะ ทำไมเค้ากล้าพูดว่าเค้าเจริญกว่า กทม ของเราฟระ นึกไม่ออกจริง ๆ


----------



## dooonut

xcstasy said:


> ใครแอบไปปลุกระดมบอร์ดปาล์ม หารู้ไม่ว่ากระเทยบอร์ดนี้ร้ายกาจมาก
> 
> ในการหาข้อมูลหลักฐาน ใครมาร้ายจะโดนแฉแหลกถึงโครตพ่อโครตแม่เลย
> 
> http://74.55.90.235/CCforum/DCForumID3/53735.html?8


55555 น่านนนไง โดนด่าอีก...


----------



## Goddess

นึกว่าอะไร เว็ปกระเทยปากปลาร้านี้นี่เอง


----------



## ByMaximum

^^They all know this webboard is exist, be careful yourself


----------



## sunsonata

เห็นหลายๆ คนยังไปต่อล้อต่อเถียงที่ http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20111117 ผมว่าหยุดเถอะครับ


----------



## nawat001

ผินส์มันหาว่า RioARCHTQTO เป็นเฟคแอคเค้าของไทยที่เอามาแหลครับ
ปล.ฮาครับ fake แอคเค้าไทยแต่เว่าตากาล็อกยาวเป็นพรื่ด 
แถมเม้นอวยมากาตีซะเพียบ คนไทยตรง[วะ]ครับเนี่ย:lol:


----------



## Pingsuke

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20110916

หาดใหญ่ก็โดนเกรียนเหมือนกัน


----------



## ByMaximum

nawat001 said:


> ผินส์มันหาว่า RioARCHTQTO เป็นเฟคแอคเค้าของไทยที่เอามาแหลครับ
> ปล.ฮาครับ fake แอคเค้าไทยแต่เว่าตากาล็อกยาวเป็นพรื่ด
> แถมเม้นอวยมากาตีซะเพียบ คนไทยตรง[วะ]ครับเนี่ย:lol:


เค้าหมายถึง account ที่ชื่อ Filipino หรือป่าวครับ เห็นชื่อนี้ไปเกรียนใส่แบนเนอร์ประเทศอื่นอยู่เหมือน RioARCHTQTO มันทำครับ




Pingsuke said:


> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20110916
> 
> หาดใหญ่ก็โดนเกรียนเหมือนกัน


ใครมองก็รู้ว่าเกรียนแน่นอน อย่าไปต่อล้อต่อเถียงกับมันดีกว่า


----------



## party_animals

i don't know what happened but now Bangkok is back on 2nd place....good though


----------



## Adisorn

โอ้ยชอบมาก อ่านไปขำไป อีผิน ต่อไปนี้ผมเรียกมันว่า อีผินนะ 

ครูที่รร.ผม ตอนผมเรียนม.ต้น มีครูฟิลิปปินส์ เค้าเรียกชื่อประเทศตัวเองว่า ฟ๊าละพิน เคยเอาไปล้อ จนทุกวันนี้ยังไม่ลืมเลย


----------



## Pingsuke

คนผินมาสอนอังกฤษในไทยเยอะมาก ต้องยอมรับว่าสำเนียงดี
แต่สงสัย ทำไมเค้าต้องพูดตากาล็อกผสมอังกฤษด้วย


----------



## Adisorn

^^
ตอนเขาสอนผมอะ ตัว T ออกเสียง ต.ตลอดเลย คล้ายๆภาษาสเปน 
แต่ครูปินส์เก่งนะ ภาษาบ้านเกิดตากาล็อก แล้วยังพูดอังกฤษได้ พอมาสอนเด็กไทยแล้วก็พูดไทยได้ 3ภาษาเลย


----------



## maxna

RioARCHTQTO มันกด 1 แล้วมาบอกว่า 1/5 for all Thailand Banners! 

เห้อ เขาคงยังไม่โตนะครับ เลยกะจะมาหาเรื่องกับเราอยู่ได้ ไม่เข้าใจเลย จะอิจฉาไปถึงไหน เราไม่เคยไปกล่าวหาอะไรกับเขาเลย 
RioARCHTQTO
ถ้าคุณอ่าน แปลโดย google ได้เลย
ผมอยากจะบอกว่า คนไทยไม่เคยไปทำร้ายใครก่อน แต่ที่คุณมาใส่ร้ายเราแบบนี้ก็ไม่ถูก หยุดการกระทำของคุณเถอะ

จบ end ผมไม่เก่งภาษาอังกฤษเพราะ ผมมีภาษาไทย เป็นภาษาบ้านเกิด อย่างอื่นพอแปลได้เข้าใจพูดด้วยพอได้ ให้เขียน คงตก ติดF อิอิ


----------



## dooonut

ตอนนี้เห็นไอ้ SSC Metro Manila เม้นอยู่ ด่าอยู่คนเดียว เราพอแล้วเถอะ ปล่อยให้มันด่าอยู่คนเดียว ประเทศอื่นมาดูจะได้รู้ .... *แหน่ะ ยังไม่ทันไร มีคนไทยไปว่าให้อีกแล้ว แรงด้วยนะ เฮ้อออ !!*


----------



## maxna

พอๆๆแล้วเราเก็บอาการกัน ให้มันทำฝ่ายเดียวปล่อยมันเถอะ อย่าลดตัวไปคุยกับคนถ่อยแบบนั้นอีกเลย มันจะเสียศักดิ์ศรีของเราเอง


----------



## sunsonata

ถ้าเราด่าเขา เราก็ไม่ต่างจากเขาหรอกครับ มันจะวกเข้าตัวเราเอง


----------



## coolbeerz

เห็นด้วยครับ นิ่งๆ ดีกว่า ยิ่งไปตอบโต้ ทำให้เราดูแย่ตามเค้าไปด้วย ปล่อยให้เค้าบ้าแต่เค้าก็พอ


----------



## oooo^o^o

ไทยกับฟิลิปปินส์นี่คล้ายกันหลายอย่าง แต่คนไทยจะให้อภัยคนที่ไม่หวังดีกับเราได้ดีกว่า ดังนั้นถ้าคิดว่าอะไรที่เขาทำแล้วมันไม่ดีก็อย่าไปทำไม่ดีตอบ ไม่งั้นก็โต้เถียงกันไปมาไม่มีที่สิ้นสุด คนอื่นมาเห็นก็มองว่าเราอยู่ระดับเดียวกับเค้า เราเตือนเค้าแล้วเค้าไม่ฟังก็ปล่อยเค้าไปเถอะ เราทำหน้าที่ของเราให้ดีที่สุดก็พอ เชื่อว่าคนไทยทำได้อยู่แล้ว ช่วยกันรักษาภาพพจน์ประเทศกันดีกว่าครับ


----------



## Codename B

อย่าไปเถียงกับมันอีกเลยครับ ปล่อยอีผินไป ชาวโลกจะได้รู้สันดานของพวกมัน


----------



## Ch'HWA

ผมพิมพ์เท่าไหร่ โพสไม่เคยขึ่้นเลยเล่นมายุซเซอร์เนมปี๐๘ แล้วโดนล๊อก มาได้อันใหม่ ๐๙ ก็พิมพ์ไม่ขึ้นอีก ไม่งั้นก็แอบเกรียนเหมือนกัน ดีแล้วที่ไม่ขึ้น


----------



## bigkidcrew




----------



## Pingsuke

แล้วพุกามล่ะ ใครจะส่งไปครับ กำลังรอดูแบนเนอร์เพื่อนบ้านฝีมือไทยอยู่ รูปแรกอะ เชียร์ เพราะดูอลังสุด :banana::banana:



bigkidcrew said:


> [url]http://www.vnexpress.net/Files/Subject/3B/A1/B3/E2/MAFIA.jpg[/url][img][/QUOTE]
> 
> ผิดที่หรือเปล่า คุณ ..?


----------



## Humble NK

เข้ามาเชียร์พุกามด้วยคนครับ ชอบมากๆ


----------



## Pingsuke

แบนเนอร์นิวยอร์กซิตี้วันนี้สวยมากๆ ลงตัว เป๊ะมากๆ ถึงมีแต่ตึก ตึก ตึก แต่ก็สวยไม่เบื่อเลย เรตติ้งคงกระฉูดกระจาย


----------



## ByMaximum

ByMaximum said:


> Plz give an occasion to our friend, Myanmar
> Thai forum send this for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Bagan, Myanmar
> Photographer: Khun Kanuman, Pantip.com forumer.
> Source: http://www.pantip.com/cafe/blueplanet/topic/E11362723/E11362723-51.jpg
> Info: The old capital of Myanmar with sea of Pagodas in dusk time.


ส่งไปเรียบร้อยแล้วครับ มีแต่คนชม
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&page=27


----------



## dooonut

*NYC ที่ 1 ชัวแหละคับ เด๋วถ้าพุกามได้ขึ้น ผมจะกด 5 แบบไม่ลังเลใจเลยย *


----------



## ByMaximum

รู้สึกปัญหายังไม่จบนะครับ ผมไม่มีแรงไม่เถียงกับมันแล้ว เห้อออ


----------



## chewzerng26

ByMaximum said:


> ส่งไปเรียบร้อยแล้วครับ มีแต่คนชม
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&page=27


สวยมากครับ ถ้าได้ขึ้นเดี๋ยวจะตามไปช่วยกดห้าให้นะครับ


----------



## dooonut

ช่างเถอะคับ เราไม่ต้องไปสนใจพวกมัน *เพราะก็ไม่เห็นว่ามีใครคนไหนอยากให้ไปเถียงเขาตั้งแต่แรกแล้วนะ* แต่ สงสัยอย่างหนึ่ง

อยากถามพวกฟิลิปปินส์ ว่าทำไมไม่เอา Link นี้ ไปโพสมั่ง ?? :lol:

http://74.55.90.235/CCforum/DCForumID3/46371.html


----------



## mrintow

ByMaximum said:


> รู้สึกปัญหายังไม่จบนะครับ ผมไม่มีแรงไม่เถียงกับมันแล้ว เห้อออ


ยังตั้งหน้าตั้งตาเถียงกับเค้าอยู่เหรอครับ ?


----------



## ByMaximum

mrintow said:


> ยังตั้งหน้าตั้งตาเถียงกับเค้าอยู่เหรอครับ ?


ผมกำลังพยายามทำให้เรื่องนี้จบลงดีที่สุดครับ ผมไม่ได้ไปว่าเค้าว่าไม่ดีแต่พูดในเชิงขอให้มันจบๆกันเสียที แต่ตอนนี้เรากำลังโดนแฉลูกใหญ่เลยครับ

ผมไม่ไปยุ่งกับปินอีกก็ได้ครับน่าจะดีกว่า


----------



## Pingsuke

ByMaximum said:


> ส่งไปเรียบร้อยแล้วครับ มีแต่คนชม
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&page=27


เวลารูปขึ้น มีเครดิตว่า from Thai forum อะไรงี้มั้ยอะครับ แหะๆ :nuts:


----------



## KONGahxiah

พุกามสวยมากกก คงจะเป็นพลุแตกเหมือนเขาวัง อิอิ


----------



## zeaza

สำหรับเขาวัง ผมว่าสวยมากเลยนะครับ ให้อารมณ์ได้หลายอย่างดูจากวังบนเขาเหมือน ไทยผสมตะวันตก ตั้งอยู่บนภูเขา และมีต้นตาลประกอบ มันดูหลากหลายอารมณ์มาก สำหรับ คหสต.


----------



## ByMaximum

ผมลองหาแบนเนอร์ย่างกุ้งดู หวังจะได้วิวชเวดากองสวยๆแต่หาที่ถูกใจยังไม่ได้เลย


----------



## Pingsuke

วันหลังส่งลาวบ้าง


----------



## Codename B

ถ้าส่งสลัมอีผินไป จะมีใครว่ามั้ย อิอิ

---------------------------------

วังเวียง ประเทศลาว

เสียดายภาพเล็กไปหน่อย


Vang Vieng, Laos PDR Panorama by EyeZFoTo August 2009

---------------------------------

อยากเห็นมุมนี้ตอนกลางคืน >_<


Panorama Bangkok by Anan Charoenkal July 5, 2011


----------



## ArkinMourad

ตำแหน่งนี้ต้องให้เค้าไปนะ 

ปินส์ ตัวแม่ความเกรียน เกรียนกราบตีน ช่วงหลังแกวเริ่มส่งคนมาเกรียนสู้ แต่สุดท้ายก็เงียบๆไป แต่ปินส์นี่ยังคงอยู่ไม่เสื่อมคลาย ของเค้าแรงจริง


----------



## Ch'HWA

เราอย่าไปเอาคำพูดคนประเทศนี้มาใส่ใจเลย การที่เขาเก่งอังกฤษแล้วใช้ไม่เป็น เจ๋อไปทั่วสะเออะไปทั่วมันจะเป็นดาบทำลายเขาเอง คนทั้งโลกเขาจะรู้เอง แต่ก่อนไม่รู้เท่าไหร่ เพราะโลกไอทียังแคบ ต่อไปคงจะเริ่มรู้ 

รักชาติตัวเอง อยากให้ชาติตัวเองดี โดยด่าชาติอื่นอย่างนี้ มีแต่เสียกับเสีย ผมว่าคนปินส์ด้วยกันเองก็มีคิดได้อยู่หรอก แต่คงน้อยมาก


----------



## zztceffe

กรุงเทพ 3.98 อันดับที่ 54
หาดใหญ่ 3.95 อันดับ 89
เขาวัง 3.95 อันดับ 90
ล้วนเคยติด top 10

วันนี้กรุงเทพ ตกฮวบมาก โดนอีกแล้วเรา


----------



## lookma

เลิกสนใจละ รอปีหน้าฟ้าใหม่ดีกว่า :lol:


----------



## chewzerng26

zztceffe said:


> กรุงเทพ 3.98 อันดับที่ 54
> หาดใหญ่ 3.95 อันดับ 89
> เขาวัง 3.95 อันดับ 90
> ล้วนเคยติด top 10
> 
> วันนี้กรุงเทพ ตกฮวบมาก โดนอีกแล้วเรา



เศร้าจัง


----------



## sunsonata

หล่นก็ส่งใหม่ครับ บ้านเราสวยซะอย่าง ไม่ต้องกลัว ปล่อยเขาบ้าไปคนเดียว


----------



## ByMaximum

ลองทำเผื่อๆดูถ้าพุกามได้ขึ้นแล้ว

ปิ้งกุ้ง








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mingalarbar/5669075680/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## nawat001

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&rurl=translate.google.com.vn&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://74.55.90.235/CCforum/DCForumID3/53735.html%3F8&usg=ALkJrhjLKK0Ya93_LEqOA8NvyAkJwhVDXA
เค้าเอามาแฉ


http://74.55.90.235/CCforum/DCForumID3/53735.html?8
ต้นฉบับ เค้าพิมพ์ว่าประเทศไทยถูกมะนิลากด1/5ให้ แต่บอกว่ามาจากไทย
แต่แปลออกมาเป็น ไทยกด1/5ให้ทุกประเทศ :bash:


ผมจะไปตั้งกระทู้ชี้แจงเหตุการณ์ที่ห้องปินส์ครับ ไม่งั้นชื่อเสียงเราพังพินาศหมด
ทีหน้าทีหลังแนะนำอย่าไปตั้งกระทู้แบบนี้ดีกว่าครับ


----------



## ll P ll u ll T ll

*ปล่อยไปเหอะครับ ไม่ต้องไปใส่ใจอะไรกับผิ๋นพวกนี้ อ่านแล้วปวดตับ :bash:

"เิกิดเป็นเสือไม่ต้องกลัวหมาครับ มันแค่เห่าให้รำคาญเท่านั้นแหละ"* :lol:


----------



## Codename B

@nawat001

เยี่ยมครับ kay:


----------



## nawat001

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86410330#post86410330

เข้าไปอธิบายแล้วครับ ภาษาผมผิดๆถูกๆไม่รู้เค้าเข้าใจถูกมั้ย
หลายๆคนเก่งภาษาก็เข้าไปอธิบายกันทีครับ
เรื่องความขัดแย้งจะหยุดก่อน สิ่งที่ต้องทำคือชี้แจงให้เข้าใจทั้ง2ฝ่ายครับ
บางทีอาจจะช่วยให้จบการทะเลาะนี่บ้าง :cheers:


----------



## ArkinMourad

เข้าใจว่าคนทำเจตนาดี แต่บางทีมันก็เกินไป เห็นกระทู้อันเดียวกันนี้ในบอร์ด T ด้วย
ไม่รู้ไปโพสใน ไทยมิส เด็กดี พันธิปอะไรด้วยป่าวออกแนวปลุกระดมสุดริด


----------



## palm9096

ทำตัวเป็นผู้ดีแดนสบามเถอะครับ

เรามานั่งทำแบนเนอร์เรา กับ แบนเนอร์เพื่อนบ้านเราที่ไม่มีชื่อในบอร์ด ขึ้นเป็นแบนเนอร์ดีกว่าครับ ^.^!!


----------



## Olivekeeper

kay:kay:kay: 



ll P ll u ll T ll said:


> *ปล่อยไปเหอะครับ ไม่ต้องไปใส่ใจอะไรกับผิ๋นพวกนี้ อ่านแล้วปวดตับ :bash:
> 
> "เิกิดเป็นเสือไม่ต้องกลัวหมาครับ มันแค่เห่าให้รำคาญเท่านั้นแหละ"* :lol:


----------



## zztceffe

พุกามรูปนี้ก็สวยครับ แต่ขนาดทำแบนเนอร์ไม่ได้ 









http://www.pixprosranking.net/index.php?op=topphoto&cat=all&period=0&sort=0&n_page=4


----------



## Goddess

^^
รูปนี้แต่งครับ ข้างล่างเป็นทุ่งนาในอ.เชียงกลาง แบ็คกราวสัดส่วนของเจดีย์ก็โตผิดปกติ


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Lol I like how they devoted their time and effort to do this. Pretty funny...mainly because it effects nothing and most people on ssc don't even give a hoot abut these rankings either.


----------



## dooonut

*-0- Hong Kong จาก 2 ไป 95 แล้ว

Bangkok อันกับ 65*


----------



## Imperfect Ending

What the hell aerie they even trying to accomplish?


----------



## boy8293

รู้สึกว่าแบนเนอร์ตอนนี้ปั่นป่วนหมดแล้ว ว่าแต่ตอนนี้มากาติหายไปไหนแล้วเนี่ย...
ปล.พวกปินบอกให้modลบแบนเนอร์เราทิ้ง เหมือนกับว่าเป็นต้นเหตุของเรื่อง อะไรทำนองนั้นด้วย


----------



## nawat001

เบื่อที่จะเถียงแล้วครับ ที่ผมทำคืออธิบายว่าเราไม่ได้ปั้มมา1กดเฉยๆ
เค้าจะเชื่อหรือไม่ก็ช่าง จากนี้จะพยายามอยู่ฟอรั่มไทยให้มากที่สุด
พวกข้างนอกมีปัญหาเรื่องมาก อบอุ่นกันข้างในดีกว่าครับ


----------



## Codename B

เห็นแล้วครับ ในห้องอีผินมีคนตอบแรงมาว่าไม่แคร์ แล้วไปเมนท์แบนแนอร์กทมและตั้งใจจะมาด่าเราถึงห้องทําไม เนี่ยเหรอไม่แคร์ อีเห็ดสด! :runaway:


----------



## ArkinMourad

ทำไม กทมกลับขึ้นมาอยู่ที่อันดับ 4 แล้ว


----------



## nawat001

Codename B said:


> เห็นแล้วครับ ในห้องอีผินมีคนตอบแรงมาว่าไม่แคร์ แล้วไปเมนท์แบนแนอร์กทมและตั้งใจจะมาด่าเราถึงห้องทําไม เนี่ยเหรอไม่แคร์ อีเห็ดสด! :runaway:


เอาเถอะครับ ราชสีห์ย่อมไม่ถือสาลูกแมวน้อย :cheers:


----------



## ByMaximum

น่าทำเรื่องส่ง drama-addict:dance2:


----------



## <tune>

ผมว่าmod เค้าคงรู้ว่าควรเเบนเเบนเนอร์ใครนะครับ555 ดูก็คงรู้อ่ะ ไอพงไอพี ใครกดมาจากไหน เค้าคงไม่โง่หรอกครับ


----------



## DeamDeamz

ByMaximum said:


> น่าทำเรื่องส่ง drama-addict:dance2:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

น่าสนุกนะครับ จะเอาแบบอ่านไปขำไป หรือจะอ่านไปด่าอีผินไปดี


----------



## sf_alpha

^^ ปล่อยเขาไปเถอะ ปัจจุบันยังไม่เห็นของเขาอยู่หน้าแรก ก็ฮาพออยู่แล้ว


----------



## pon

เข้าไปกดดูคะแนนเฉพาะในหน้าแรกก็พอรู้แล้วล่ะครับ
แบนเนอร์อื่นๆคะแนน1เยอะมากพอๆกับ5เกือบทุกอัน ยกเว้นประเทศเดียวที่คะแนน1น้อยผิดสังเกต
ไม่ใช่สิ ต้องบอกว่าอันอื่นคะแนน1มากผิดสังเกต 
555


----------



## mrintow

ByMaximum said:


> น่าทำเรื่องส่ง drama-addict:dance2:


เกรงว่าเขาจะได้ขำกลิ้งกัน ว่าเรื่องแบนเนอร์แค่นี้ก็เป็นเรื่องได้

แต่ก็น่าส่งนะ :lol:


----------



## Goddess

เห็นแบนเนอร์พรุ่งนี้แล้วกลุ้มใจจริงครับ ไม่ค่อยสวยเลย แสงฟุ้งเชียว


----------



## issueZalim

Goddess said:


> เห็นแบนเนอร์พรุ่งนี้แล้วกลุ้มใจจริงครับ ไม่ค่อยสวยเลย แสงฟุ้งเชียว


มันขนาดนั้นเลยหรอค่ะ?


----------



## jenong

มีเรื่องเล่าว่า มีชายคนหนึ่ง ชาวบ้านต่างพากันเรียกเขาว่า "นายช่าง" การเป็นช่างของนายคนนี้ มิใช่ช่างไม้ ช่างปูน หรือว่าช่างเครื่องยนต์ แต่เป็น "ช่างติ" คือเขาเป็นคนมีพรสวรรค์ในการติเรียกว่าเป็นเอตะทัคคะในทางติเลยทีเดียว เขาเห็นอะไรก็สามารถติได้ทั้งนั้นเหมือนกับที่โบราณกล่าวไว้ว่า

ช่างกลึงพึ่งช่างชัก
ช่างสลักพึ่งช่างเขียน
ช่างรู้พึ่งช่างเรียน
ช่างติเตียนไม่ต้องพึ่งใคร

ต่อมา ชาวบ้านพากันคิดว่า น่าจะจัดให้มีการประลองความสามารถในการติของนายคนนี้ ลองดูสิว่าเขาจะติได้ทุกอย่างหรือเปล่า มีผู้เสนอว่าให้เชิญช่างปั้นพระที่ชาวบ้านนิยมยกย่องว่าฝีมือเยี่ยมมาปั้นพระ แล้วให้นายช่างติมาติลองดูซิว่า เขาจะหาที่ติได้หรือเปล่า

เมื่อตกลงกันอย่างนี้แล้ว ชาวบ้านได้ไปเชิญช่างปั้นพระมาแล้วบอกวัตถุประสงค์ให้ทราบ ช่างปั้นพระออกแบบพระและปั้นพระอย่างประณีตบรรจงเรียกว่าปั้นอย่างสุดความสามารถเลยทีเดียว เมื่อการปั้นพระเสร็จ เรียบร้อยแล้ว ชาวบ้านต่างก็ชมเป็นเสียงเดียวกันว่า พระองค์นี้งามหาที่ติไม่ได้ แล้วให้ไปเชิญนายช่างติมาติพระ เมื่อนายช่างติมาเห็นพระถึงกับตะลึง เพราะพระพุทธรูปองค์นี้งามจริงๆ เขาพิจารณาพระพุทธรูปอย่างละเอียด แต่ก็หาที่ติไม่พบ เขาเกือบจะยอมแพ้ สุดท้ายนายช่างติก็เอ่ยขึ้นนมาว่า

"พระพุทธรูปองค์นี้งามจริงๆ พุทธลักษณะถูกต้องทุกประการ แต่..."
"แต่...อะไร" เสียงชาวบ้านถามออกมาพร้อมๆ กัน
"มีที่เสียอยู่นิดหนึ่ง" ช่างติพูดเบาๆ
"เสียตรงไหน" ชาวบ้านถาม
"พระพุทธรูปองค์นี้สวยงามทุกอย่าง เสียอย่างเดียว คือ พูดไม่ได้" นายช่างติตอบหน้าตาเฉย

ชาวบ้านได้ยินดังนั้นก็พากันนิ่งเงียบหมด ไม่คิดว่าจะแพ้ช่างติแบบง่ายๆ อย่างนี้ ต่างก็นึกชมว่านายช่างติคนนี้เก่งจริงๆ สามารถหาที่ติพระพุทธรูปองค์นี้จนได้

อยู่มาวันหนึ่ง นายช่างติไปนอนเล่นอยู่ใต้ต้นมะม่วง เขามองขึ้นไปบนต้นมะม่วงเห็นลูกมะม่วงเต็มต้นไปหมด พลางแกก็นึกตำหนิพระเจ้าผู้สร้างต้นมะม่วงขึ้นมาว่า

"แหม! พระเจ้านี้ช่างโง่เสียจริงๆ สร้างอะไรขึ้นมาไม่เห็นจะสมดุลกันเลย ดูสิมะม่วงต้นออกใหญ่โต กลับสร้างลูกเล็กนิดเดียว ส่วนแตงโมต้นเล็กนิดเดียวกลับสร้างให้ลูกใหญ่อย่างกับบาตรพระ พระเจ้านี่ช่างโง่เสียจริงๆ นี่ถ้าเราเป็นพระเจ้านะ จะสร้างให้ต้นมะม่วงมีลูกโตๆ ส่วนแตงโมจะให้มีผลเล็กๆ จะได้สมดุลกัน"

ในขณะที่กำลังวาดวิมานอยากจะเป็นพระเจ้าอยู่เพลินๆ นั้น ลมหน้าร้อนก็พัดมาวูบหนึ่ง ทันใดนั้น มะม่วงลูกหนึ่งก็หล่นลงบนหน้าผากนายช่างติพอดี นายช่างติถึงกับตาลาย มองเห็นดาวระยิบระยับ หน้าผากบวมปูดออกมาขนาดผลมะนาว เมื่อเหตุการณ์เป็นอย่างนี้ นายช่างติก็คิดได้ว่า

"โอ้ ...พระเจ้าสร้างถูกแล้ว" 
"นี่ถ้าพระเจ้าฉลาดอย่างที่เราคิด สร้างให้มะม่วงลูกใหญ่เท่าบาตรพระ ป่านนี้หัวเราคงไม่แหลกไปแล้วหรือนี่ ดีนะที่พระเจ้าไม่ฉลากอย่างที่เราคิด..."

*นิทานเรื่องนี้* สอนให้รู้ว่า ผู้ที่เก่งแต่คอยจับผิดผู้อื่น โดยไม่ดูตัวเองนั้น วันหนึ่งเขาจะประสบสิ่งที่ทำให้เขาต้องเสียใจอย่างที่สุด

http://www.dhammathai.org/dhammastory/story19.php


----------



## maxna

หุหุ โดนเลย แต่เห็นแล้วแค้นจริงๆนะ แต่ชั่งเถอะ อย่าลืมว่า 35% ของคนในมานิลา อยู่ในสลัม ไม่มีบ้านอยู่ดีๆกับเขา ผมว่าถ้าเทียบกับสลัมของเรา ของเรามี TV แน่นอน ติด UBC ทุกหลัง แน่นอน บางหลังมีรถดีๆขับ บางคนเดินออกจากสลัม ใส่สูทผูกไทร์ ผมว่า สลัมไทย ไม่ใช่ที่อยู่ของคนยากจนหรอก แต่เป็นที่อยู่ของคนเก็บเงินมากกว่านะ มั้ง

ผมกดโหวดไมไ่ด้อะรครับ พอกดแล้ว ดาวมันไม่เหลืองอะ กดไมไ่ด้เลย งงมาก จะโหวด 5ให้ นิวยอก กับ จากาต้า ซะหน่อย


----------



## nawat001

issueZalim said:


> มันขนาดนั้นเลยหรอค่ะ?


ทั้งจิก ทั้งกัด ตะครุบ ทะลวงเลยครับ :lol::nuts:


----------



## issueZalim

เราว่าสลัมไทยมันดูสลัมเพราะที่อยู่ อยากคนเก็บขยะเค้าก็มีกินมีใช้กันทั้งนั้นนะ


----------



## w-140s500l

วันนี้ สวย มากๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆ คะเเนน เยอะมากๆ ด้วย


----------



## reQuiem4adream

ไม่มีใครทำ xmas banner ส่งเข้าประกวดบ้างหรือครับ งวดนี้ photoshop กันได้เต็มที่ จะเอาให้เว่อร์ขนาดไหนก็ได้ เห็นตอนนี้ (เช่นเคย) มีหมาคาที่ ฮ่องกง มาเลย์ ส่งเข้าประกวดแล้ว บ้านเราใครมีดี ส่งเข้าไปล้างตาซักทีสิครับ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=777&a=1434


----------



## sunsonata

ขอนแก่นมาแล้วคร้าบบบบบบบบบ


----------



## korat fc

บาร์ขอนเเก่น ภาพนี้ไม่ค่อยชัดยังไงไม่รู้ เป็นขุ่นขุ่น
ถ้าเป็นตอนเช้า ท้องฟ้าโปร่งคงจะสวยกว่านี้


----------



## itles

เพลียกับเเบนเนอร์ วันนี้ อย่างเเรง


----------



## zeaza

ก็โอเคยุ แต่ถ้าจะส่งที่นึงขอแบบสุดๆเหมือนเขาวัง หาดใหญ่ พระราชวังที่กรุงเทพอ่ะ นั่นละของแท้ ถึงจะกด1เยอะ เราก็ยังมีภาพฟ้องร้อง :lol:


----------



## Codename B

ไม่กล้ากดแบนเนอร์ดูคะแนน..


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

ขอนแก่นมาแล้ววว


----------



## Adisorn

ไม่กล้าเข้าไปโหวดเลยคับ T_T


----------



## sf_alpha

กลาง ๆ ไม่หวือหวานะ (ดีแล้ว ถ้าหวือหวา รับรองเดี๋ยว 1 ตาม)


----------



## nawat001

^^
เรตติ้งกำลังโอเคครับ 3.4 กลัวแต่ว่าจะมีคนแห่มากด1ให้มันลดลงกว่านี้สิ
ปล.แบนเนอร์พุกามทำลายสถิติตขึ้นเป็นที่1 คะแนนทิ้งห่างพวกข้างล่างขาดลอย


----------



## pon

ขอนแก่นมาแบบไม่มีปี่ไม่มีขลุ่ย 
นึกว่าปีนี้ไม่มีของไทยแล้ว แต่ก็กดคะแนนไปล่ะ


----------



## Icover

Marasi said:


> วันนี้พุกามสวยจริงอะไรจริง ยิ่งคนไทยเป็นคนส่งอีก มันเหมือนดูแบนเนอร์ประเทศตัวเองยังไงไม่รู้ ทั้งๆที่ไม่ใช่เมืองของประเทศไทยก็ตาม เห็นของเพื่อนบ้านสวยๆก็มีความสุขแล้ว


อีผิน ก็เพื่อนบ้านไทยเรานะ :lol:


----------



## maxna

สวยมากครับ ผมกดคะแนนไมได้ครับ ช่วยที มีใครเป็นบ้าง กดที่ดาวไม่ได้ กดแล้วไม่มีอะไรเกิดขึ้น เป็นมาหลายวันแล้ว งงมากเลย



Icover said:


> อีผิน ก็เพื่อนบ้านไทยเรานะ :lol:


สำหรับผม ไม่นับมันเป็นเพื่อนแล้วครับ 555


----------



## dooonut

เฮ้อออ... มันไม่ค่อยหวือหวาเลยยยย เสียดายตรงวัดน่าจะมีแสงไฟหน่อย


----------



## Icover

ให้คะแนนแบนเนอร์ขอนแก่นตามเนื้อผ้านะ สวยก็คือสวย ไม่สวยก็คือไม่สวย


----------



## mrintow

ชักได้กลิ่นdomesticดราม่าแฮะ


----------



## Pingsuke

แบนเนอร์ขอนแก่นนี่ปิดท้ายปีนี้ของไทยรึเปล่าฃ



nawat001 said:


> ^^
> เรตติ้งกำลังโอเคครับ 3.4 กลัวแต่ว่าจะมีคนแห่มากด1ให้มันลดลงกว่านี้สิ
> ปล.แบนเนอร์พุกามทำลายสถิติตขึ้นเป็นที่1 คะแนนทิ้งห่างพวกข้างล่างขาดลอย


เดี๋ยวคะแนนเฉลี่ยก็ลงมาเหมือนนิวยอร์กนั่นแหละ ถ้าไม่ได้เรื่องจำนวนคนโหวตช่วยไว้


----------



## ocheezeo

ไปช่วยเพิ่มคะแนนแล้วครับ


----------



## Pingsuke

แคนดิเดทแบนเนอร์คริสต์มาส
มหาคาที่


crossboneka said:


> makatixmasbanner by crossboneka, on Flickr





crossboneka said:


> rockwellxmassbanner by crossboneka, on Flickr


เรื่องเฟคๆ นี่เก่ง !!


----------



## DeamDeamz

dooonut said:


> เฮ้อออ... มันไม่ค่อยหวือหวาเลยยยย เสียดายตรงวัดน่าจะมีแสงไฟหน่อย


คิดเหมือนกันเลย เสียดายตรงที่วัดมืดไปหน่อย ถ้ามีแสงไฟสีทอง แจ่ม!


----------



## Home Hug

ไม่ชอบ ไม่สวย ก็กด 1 ได้ครับ มันไม่แปลกหรอก กดคะแนนตามที่รู้สึกจริงใจดี


----------



## Pingsuke

เอามาจากห้องกรุงเทพครับ หาคนทำแบนเนอร์ตัวอย่างให้ครับ


----------



## Home Hug

Icover said:


> ให้คะแนนแบนเนอร์ขอนแก่นตามเนื้อผ้านะ สวยก็คือสวย ไม่สวยก็คือไม่สวย


แจ่มครับ อยากให้ทุกคนคิดแบบนี้ ไม่เฉพาะกับขอนแก่น อยากให้มีมาตรฐานการกดคะแนนแบบนี้กับทุกเมืองจากทั่วโลกที่ขึ้นแบนเนอร์


----------



## maxna

Pingsuke said:


> แคนดิเดทแบนเนอร์คริสต์มาส
> มหาคาที่
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> เรื่องเฟคๆ นี่เก่ง !!


นี่และครับ ใช้เอฟเฟคซะเกินจริงไปมาก เบื่อตรงนี้และ ชอบใส่ไฟตามมุมตึกให้แบบนี้ แล้วเอามาลง ให้คนคิดว่า เป็นของจริง เหอะ เบื่ออีผินมาก


----------



## ArkinMourad

เห็นของแก่นแล้วรู้สึกไม่ชอบขอไม่กดคะแนนแล้วกัน หากจะกดคงเป็น 1 หรือไม่ก็ 2 ไม่ใช่ไม่ชอบเมืองหรืออย่างกันแต่ภาพมันสวยไม่พอ 

ปล ที่จริงภาพขอนแก่นนี่น่าโดนรุมกด1 มากกว่ากรุงเทพอีกนะ ทีนี้หละไม่มากดกันนะเพื่อนบ้าน


----------



## anuchaya

ผมว่าเราไม่ควรไปอะไรมากกับแบรนเนอร์
ส่งบ่อยไปก็ไม่ดี
ก่อนจะส่งยังไงก็ขอให้มาปรึกษากันในที่นี้ก่อนว่าภาพokมั้ย ช่วงเวลาที่ส่งเหมาะสมมั้ย
ส่วนเรื่องของการโหวด จริงๆมันก็เป็นสิทธิส่วนบุคคล แต่ยังไงภาพที่ได้ขึ้นที่เป็นส่วนหนึ่งของไทย คงไม่มีใครอยากให้ไปติดf15 ถ้าภาพไหนไม่ถูกใจอย่างน้อยความเป็นไทยก็อยากให้กด3+ ขึ้นไปก็ยังดี
ส่วนเรื่องที่มีปัญหากับประเทศเพื่อนบ้าน ผมเข้าใจเรื่องราวดี แต่ผมคนนึงที่ไม่เห็นด้วย โต้ตอบเอาแค่ความสะใจ
ถ้าคิดว่าตัวเองเป็นราชสี ก็ไม่ควรเสียเวลาไปทะเลาะกับแมว
ถ้ามัวไปทะเลาะกับแมว เราก็ไม่ต่างจากแมว


----------



## sunsonata

เรื่อง Banner ขอนแก่นผ่านไปด้วยดีแล้วครับ เห็นด้วยกับคุณ anuchaya นะ รู้สึกไม่ค่อยดีเวลามีคนไทยไปเม้นตอบเค้าไปมา มันเหมือนเราไม่ต่างจากเค้าเลย ซึ่งถ้าเราอยู่เฉยๆ ให้เขาพล่ามไปคนเดียว แค่นี้เขาก็ถูกมองด้านลบไปเอง


----------



## maxna

ผมจำได้ว่าเขา เคยมาด่าเราว่าสมน้ำหน้า ที่ไทยเจอน้ำท่วมหนัก จนคนตายไปหลายคน

แต่ตอนนี้เวณได้ตามสนองเขาแล้วละครับ พายุถล่มเขาอย่างหนัก จนตอนนี้ ตาย 650 สูญหายไป 800 กว่า สงสานนะครับ จนเขากำลังจะฝังกลมรวมกันกว่า 650 ศพ แล้วญาติๆ จะนำศพไปทำพิธีอย่างไร ผมสงสานนะ ทั้งๆที่ในใจมันแคนเขาอยู่ แต่ผมว่า มนัเป็นเรื่องของคนไม่กี่คน ไม่ใช่คนทั้งประเทศและคงไม่ใช่คนที่เล่นอยู่ในเว็บนี้ด้วยละมั้ง

ยังไงก็สู้ๆนะครับ คนไทยก็ผ่านพ้นไปแล้ว ต้องฟื้นฟู ฟินลิปปิน ตอนนี้โดนหนัก ก็ขอให้หายไว้ๆแล้วกันนะครับ


----------



## ByMaximum

คนมี 2 จำพวก
1.ชาวบ้านธรรมดา
2.เกรียนเนต
มีกันทุกประเทศแหล่ะครับรู้ๆกันอยู่ ดังนั้นหากมองปินผมจะมองแบบข้าง เกรียนเนตเกลียดได้ด่าได้ตามสบาย ส่วนปินสามัญชนควรมองแบบยังเป็นเพื่อนกันอยู่ดีกว่าครับ เวลาผมมองปินในทางร้ายผมจะจำกัดอยู่แค่พวกที่เล่นเนตเท่านั้น ยังเห็นกันอยู่ว่ายังมีปินดีๆที่พยายามเชื่อมความสัมพันธ์กับเราอยู่ประปราย

ทุกประเทศก็ไม่ค่อยต่างกันหรอกเพียงแต่เค้าแรงกว่าทำงานกันเป็นทีม:lol: 
ยังไงก็ทำใจให้สบายดีกว่าครับ เห็นเครียดกันจังเลย แบนเนอร์สวยก็กด5 แบนเนอร์น่าด่าก็กด1

แต่ถ้ามาจากประเทศไทยผมกด5ตลอด:lol:


----------



## maxna

วันนี้ มาเลเซีย จูรี่เอเชีย 555 แปลว่าอะไรวะท่านใดทราบชอบผมที จูรี่เอเชีย แปลว่าอะไร งงมาก อิอิ


----------



## Codename B

มาเลย์มามุมเดิมอีกแล้ว :yawn:


----------



## Appleich

Truly Asia แปลตรงตัวก็แปลว่า 'เอเชียที่แท้จริง' ครับ


----------



## maxna

^^ อ๋อ รู้สึกว่า ถ้าจำไม่ผิด มันขึ้นต้นด้วยตัว J อะครับ หรือผมจำผิดเอง เคยเอาไปแปลใน google ทำเอา อากู๋ งงเลย ผมเลยงงตามอากู๋ไปด้วย:nuts:

แก้ไข ผมทราบแล้วว่าทำไมผมงง มันตัว T จริงๆด้วย
http://www.google.co.th/imgres?q=ma...4&tbnw=200&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0
รูปตัวทีมันเหมือนตัว J มาก เลยคิดว่าตัว J ครับ


----------



## maxna

Codename B said:


> เฟคขนาดนี้จะไม่ให้สวยได้ยังไง 55
> 
> Merry Christmas ทุกๆคนครับ


เห้นด้วย เรื่องเฟค เขาเก่ง ของจริงมันไม่ดี เลยต้องเฟคๆ 555

Merry Christmas ทุกท่านเลยครับ ขอให้มีความสุข ว่าแต่ไปเทียวไหนกันบ้าง ผมไม่ได้ไปไหนเลยเนี่ยเซ็งจิต


----------



## ByMaximum

X' mass ด้วยคนครับ

ผมไม่ได้ไปเที่ยวไหนเลยครับ ตระเวนสอบอยู่จะตายแล้ว T_T มันมาอัดช่วงนี้ทั้งหมดเลย


----------



## <tune>

Merry Christmas ครับเพื่อนๆ พี่ๆน้องๆชาวthai forum ทุกคน!! ขอให้นอนตากอากาศเย็นๆอย่างมีความสุขนะครับ!!


----------



## nawat001

Merry Christmas ครับผม วันนี้ตอนค่ำๆอากาศเย็นสบายมาก


----------



## donutpig312

วันนี้สิงค์โปร์ขึ้น สวยดีนะครับ


----------



## Mezzi

สิงคโปร์ สวยดี แต่ตึกดูบางๆไปหน่อย


----------



## maxna

สิงคโปร์สวยมากแต่ น่ากลัวไงไม่รู้เหมือนวันสิ้นโลก เมฆหมอกซะ


----------



## Adisorn

อารมณ์ยานอวกาศมาก
ดูตอนแรกนึกว่า สตาร์วอร์ กับหนังเอเลี่ยนฉากต่อสู้

พูดแล้ว ไปหาดูหนังดีกว่า :lol::lol:


----------



## sf_alpha

ของ สิงคโปร์อันนี้ ผมว่าไม่สวย มันดูแล้วไม่อยากกดคะแนน

เมฆมันครึ้มก็กลบความเด่นของตึก แถมดูแล้ว เฮ้อ ...


----------



## party_animals

ผมว่าสวย เลยกดห้าให้ซะหน่อย


----------



## Codename B

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=49497&highlight=bangkok









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=49497&highlight=bangkok


----------



## Mezzi

สวยทั้งสองรูปเลยครับ แต่ผมชอบรูปบนมากกว่า


----------



## sf_alpha

พอ bangkok มาถึง #4 อีผินมาอีกแล้ว 

nice effort to bring this banner again on top while downvoting all banners huh.bravo for effort.

เอ่อ จริง ๆ ถ้าผมเป็น admin จะ เอากราฟคะแนนเฉลี่ยแยกตามประเทศ IP ต้นทางไปโชว์ซะเลย อยากรู้ว่าจะฮาไหม

คนไทยไม่กด 1 ให้ชาวบ้านหรอกครับ นอกจาก Makati 555 แถมมี user ชื่อ iamthai มาเป็นตับ ... มาคิดดูคนไทยที่ไหนจะตั้งชื่อแบบนี้ (ฟระ)


----------



## skypass97

ตอนนี้อันดับ 1-4 มาจาก South East Asia ทั้งนั้นเลยนะครับ


----------



## maxna

คงจะสมัคชื่อนี้เพื่อจะสื่อว่าฉันคือคนไทย แล้วไปทำอะไรเสียๆมาป้ายสีให้ไทยแน่ๆ เห้อ เขาไม่หยุดเลยเน้อ แถมสมคัไว้ 6 ชื่ออีก เหอะๆ แต่คแนนห่างกับเราเยอะเลยนะ ของเรา 1 เต็มไปหมด ของมัน นิดเดียว


----------



## hackmanjkk

อย่าไปใส่ใจครับ ผู้ดีแดนสยามอย่างเรานิ่ง ๆ ไว้ดีกว่า 
ชาติที่เจริญแล้วเค้าไม่มาเถียงกันเรื่องไร้สาระแบบนี้หรอกครับ
ผมไม่เคยเห็นสิงคโปร์เค้าลดตัวมาเถียงเรื่องแบบนี้เลย 
เราก็อย่าลดตัวไปเถียงกับคนแบบนั้นเลยครับ
คนใจสูงไม่จำเป็นต้องไปข้องแวะกับคนใจต่ำ


----------



## coolbeerz

นิ่งไว้ครับ อย่าไปตอบโต้ ปล่อยเค้าไป


----------



## sunsonata

เห็นด้วยว่าให้นิ่ง อย่าไปตอบโต้ ชาติอื่นเขามาดูถ้าเขาสังเกตก็คงดูออกแหละครับกับ user ปลอมพวกนี้


----------



## skypass97

ในบอร์ดแบนเนอร์ผิน นินทาเรากันสนุกเชียว มีการป้องกันกูเกิลทรานสาเหลดด้วย :lol::lol:


----------



## ByMaximum

^^เราก็ทำประจำ


----------



## Munich dweller

ohh .. dear ...


----------



## Humble NK

ผมว่าของหาดใหญ่อันนี้ไม่ค่อยสวยเลยครับไม่เหมือนอันก่อนที่ติด Top 10 

แต่อันนี้ ดีไม่ดี อาจจะติด flop 15 ได้ง่ายๆเลยนะครับ

อย่าว่าอย่างนั้นอย่างนี้เลยนะครับ

ผมว่าก่อนที่จะมีการส่งแบนเนอร์อะไรไป น่าจะมีการโพสท์ขอความคิดเห็นจากสมาชิกใน Thai forum ก่อนก็ดีนะครับ จะได้ช่วยกันคัดที่สวยๆ เด่นๆไป แบบว่านานๆส่งไปแล้วก็เด่นไปเลย ผมว่าเน้นคุณภาพน่าจะดีกว่าปริมาณ


----------



## Mac007

ของภูเก็ตรูปนี้ขอความเห็นหน่อยครับ 

concept "Phuket paradise Island "


----------



## boy8293

หาดใหญ่อันนี้ ผมก็ว่ายังไม่ค่อยโอเคเท่าไหร่เลยครับ น่าจะได้ ราวๆ 3 ต้นๆ เพราะดูเหมือนเมืองเอเชียธรรมดา อันก่อนหน้านี้ผมชอบที่สุดและ... ส่วนภูเก็ตผมว่าก็ดูสวยดีในระดับหนึ่งครับ


----------



## sunsonata

Humble NK said:


> ผมว่าของหาดใหญ่อันนี้ไม่ค่อยสวยเลยครับไม่เหมือนอันก่อนที่ติด Top 10
> 
> แต่อันนี้ ดีไม่ดี อาจจะติด flop 15 ได้ง่ายๆเลยนะครับ
> 
> อย่าว่าอย่างนั้นอย่างนี้เลยนะครับ
> 
> ผมว่าก่อนที่จะมีการส่งแบนเนอร์อะไรไป น่าจะมีการโพสท์ขอความคิดเห็นจากสมาชิกใน Thai forum ก่อนก็ดีนะครับ จะได้ช่วยกันคัดที่สวยๆ เด่นๆไป แบบว่านานๆส่งไปแล้วก็เด่นไปเลย ผมว่าเน้นคุณภาพน่าจะดีกว่าปริมาณ


พูดกันหลายครั้งแล้ว แต่ก็ยังเกิดเหตุการณ์เช่นนี้บ่อยๆ


----------



## Augustines

ส่ง phuket ไปโลดครับ
งามหลาย ^0^


----------



## Ch'HWA

ปรากฎว่ากระทู้นี้ไม่ได้มีความสำคัญแต่อย่างไรเลย 
โหมดอุตตส่าห์ปักหมุดไว้ให้

ปล.รูปภูเก็ตสวยมากครับ สนับสนุน


----------



## w-140s500l

*เอ้า กรรม ผมส่งไปเล่นๆ ได้ขึ้น หรอเนี่ย ต้อง ขออภัยจริงๆ ครับ กล้องไม่เทพ* :bash:


----------



## coolbeerz

เปลี่ยนเป็นภูเก็ตแทนยังทันป่ะครับ หาดใหญ่รูปนี้ถ้าไม่ใช่เมืองไทย ผมคงโหวต1 อ่ะ หวั่นติด Flop จริงๆ
ก่อนส่งรูปเอามาให้สมาชิกช่วยกันวิจารณ์ในนี้ก่อนดีกว่านะครับ


----------



## sunsonata

w-140s500l said:


> *เอ้า กรรม ผมส่งไปเล่นๆ ได้ขึ้น หรอเนี่ย ต้อง ขออภัยจริงๆ ครับ กล้องไม่เทพ* :bash:


กระทู้ตรงนั้นสำหรับส่ง Banner โดยเฉพาะครับ แทบทุกอันที่ส่งไปจะได้ขึ้นหมด ดังนั้นถ้าสมาชิกท่านใดต้องการจะส่ง Banner แนะนำให้มาโพสที่กระทู้นี้ก่อนครับ ช่วยกันดูหลายๆ คน ถ้าโอเค ค่อยส่งไปกระทู้นั้นครับ


----------



## sunsonata

Mac007 said:


> ของภูเก็ตรูปนี้ขอความเห็นหน่อยครับ
> 
> concept "Phuket paradise Island "


ผมชอบนะ หนับหนุนครับ


----------



## Mangiang

Mac007 said:


> ของภูเก็ตรูปนี้ขอความเห็นหน่อยครับ
> 
> concept "Phuket paradise Island "


โอ้ว งามแท้!! งามกว่าของจริงซะอีก


----------



## MUD_SENG_CHU

สำหรับแบนเนอร์หาดใหญ่...คงต้องมารอลุ้น...วันที่ 10 มกรา...ยังไงๆสำหรับผม 5 อยู่แล้ว
ผมมาปรับสีภาพให้…ชอบอับไหนเลือกโหวตได้เลยครับ...แล้วแต่แรงศรัทธา+ความชอบ...อย่าลืมคะแนนสำหรับเลือดรักชาติด้วยน๊ะครับ

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

มุมๆนี้เป็นอีกมุมหนึ่งสำหรับถ่ายภาพนครหาดใหญ่ที่ได้อารมณ์ SSC…แถมไม่ไกลตัวเมืองด้วย....ใกล้เคียงกับมุมที่ถ่ายจากแคมป์คานหลาวบนยอดเขา ที่ต้องใช้โฟร์วีล ลุยอย่างเดียว
ยังไงก็ขอบคุณสำหรับคุณนายเจ้าของภาพ

แถมภาพเบตงมาให้อีก 1 + ภาพหาดใหญ่ มุมนี้สยามนครินทร์เสร็จเมื่อไรใครผ่านไป...ก็ลองไปถ่ายดู...เห็นรูปแล้ว...ห้องน้ำหรูครับ :nuts::nuts: :bash::bash:

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Munich dweller

Mac007 said:


> ของภูเก็ตรูปนี้ขอความเห็นหน่อยครับ
> 
> concept "Phuket paradise Island "





sunsonata said:


> รวม Banner ที่ผมเคย crop จากภาพเพื่อนๆ ที่โพสในบอร์ดครับ บางอันไม่รู้ว่าหลงลืมกันไปหรือยัง


^^
Love them all krub, you have my vote too kay:


----------



## chewzerng26

Mac007 said:


> ของภูเก็ตรูปนี้ขอความเห็นหน่อยครับ
> 
> concept "Phuket paradise Island "



สวยครับ kay:





MUD_SENG_CHU said:


> สำหรับแบนเนอร์หาดใหญ่...คงต้องมารอลุ้น...วันที่ 10 มกรา...ยังไงๆสำหรับผม 5 อยู่แล้ว
> ผมมาปรับสีภาพให้…ชอบอับไหนเลือกโหวตได้เลยครับ...แล้วแต่แรงศรัทธา+ความชอบ...อย่าลืมคะแนนสำหรับเลือดรักชาติด้วยน๊ะครับ
> 
> [URL="[/URL]


หาดใหญ่มุมนี้ผมว่าก็โอเคนะครับ


----------



## Pingsuke

^^
หาดใหญ่มุมนี้ดูโอเคดี แต่สีและความชัดน่าจะดีกว่านี้
อยากให้ส่งภูเก็ตตามไปด้วยครับ
ส่วนรูปตึกช้างความคิดผมนี่มันไม่สวยเลยนะ 
ภาพพระบรมมหาราชวังยังสวยสดใสกว่าอีกครับ
ยังไงก็ลองพิจารณาภาพก่อนๆ หน้าที่ได้รวบรวมกันด้วยนะครับ


----------



## northerncity

มายกมือเชียร์รูปตึกช้างครับ ผมว่ามันดูมีเอกลักษณ์ ไม่เหมือนใครดี(unique) จุดเด่นในภาพก็มีทั้งตึกช้าง และตึก SCB แต่ขออนุญาติปรับรูปนิดนึงนะครับ










รูปต้นฉบับ : http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=62952

อีกรูปหนึ่ง ขอนำเสนอภูเก็ต










รูปต้นฉบับ : http://www.pixpros.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=280820&stc=1&d=1272279899


----------



## reQuiem4adream

Munich dweller said:


> ^^
> Love them all krub, you have my vote too kay:


เอาด้วยคนครับ ส่งมันเดือนละรูปไปเลย :cheers: :banana:


----------



## <tune>

northerncity said:


> รูปต้นฉบับ : http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=62952


ชอบรูปนี้ครับ!! มันเป็นเอกลักษณ์ดี


----------



## w-140s500l

sunsonata said:


> กระทู้ตรงนั้นสำหรับส่ง Banner โดยเฉพาะครับ แทบทุกอันที่ส่งไปจะได้ขึ้นหมด ดังนั้นถ้าสมาชิกท่านใดต้องการจะส่ง Banner แนะนำให้มาโพสที่กระทู้นี้ก่อนครับ ช่วยกันดูหลายๆ คน ถ้าโอเค ค่อยส่งไปกระทู้นั้นครับ


ขอบคุณ ครับ :wave::wave:


----------



## w-140s500l

reQuiem4adream said:


> เอาด้วยคนครับ ส่งมันเดือนละรูปไปเลย :cheers: :banana:


จัดไปอย่าให้เสียครับ ถ้ามีรูปสวยๆ ผม จะเอามาที่นี่ ก่อนนะครับ


----------



## Setgabell

north11 said:


> ​
> เคยส่งไปแล้วครับ แต่เขาถามถึงที่มาของภาพ ใครเป็นเจ้าของภาพก็ตอบเค้าไม่ได้ก็เลยจบเลยครับ:lol: ที่จริงก็เป็นภาพจากร่มบินเชียงใหม่เป็นส่วนใหญ่ ยกเว้นภาพล่างสุดไม่ทราบใครเป็นคนถ่ายครับ และคุณseashell ได้ทำขึ้นมาใหม่ครับ
> 
> เครดิตภาพ ร่มบินเชียงใหม่ครับ


ตามนั้นคร้าบบ

และ


kenos said:


> *Panorama เหนือเมืองเชียงใหม่ยามหน้าฝน*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ภาพจากคุณ : suffocre*


----------



## Augustines

^^
เวลาใส่ข้อมูล
ก็ใส่แค่ ชื่อภาพ ที่ตั้ง รายละเอียด
ชื่อเจ้าของภาพ (user จากเว็บนั้นๆ)
ที่มาของภาพ (copy URL เว็บนั้นไปให้เลย)
ภาพขนาดเต็ม

ก็แค่นี้อ่ะครับ...
รอดู Angkor Wat... อังกอร์ เวื๊อด... นครวัด ^0^
วันที่ 8 นี้ ช่วยกันโหวตด้วยนะครับ... (ผมส่งไปเอง แห่ะๆ ^_^)


----------



## ByMaximum

^^บอกพวกห้องขแมร์รึยังครับเนี่ย เดี๋ยวเค้าตกใจ


----------



## Setgabell

Augustines said:


> ^^
> เวลาใส่ข้อมูล
> ก็ใส่แค่ ชื่อภาพ ที่ตั้ง รายละเอียด
> ชื่อเจ้าของภาพ (user จากเว็บนั้นๆ)
> ที่มาของภาพ (copy URL เว็บนั้นไปให้เลย)
> ภาพขนาดเต็ม
> 
> ก็แค่นี้อ่ะครับ...
> รอดู Angkor Wat... อังกอร์ เวื๊อด... นครวัด ^0^
> วันที่ 8 นี้ ช่วยกันโหวตด้วยนะครับ... (ผมส่งไปเอง แห่ะๆ ^_^)


เออ แล้วขึ้นว่า Thailand หรือ Cambodia ละครับเนี้ย:cheers:


----------



## sf_alpha

^^ ต้องขึ้น Cambodia สิ ... แค่ว่าเราส่ง

ปัญหาคือ จะเป็นของใคร อีผินจัดเต็มหมดครับ ขนาด สิงคโปร์ ยังโดน (แถมโยนขี้ด้วย) แล้วก็อวย มากาติคริสมาส ตัวเองกันซะ

และแปลกที่คะแนนพุกามมันลงตอนที่เขารู้ว่า ไทยเป็นคนส่ง ฮาเหลือเกิน


----------



## mrintow

เราลองส่งรูปมากาติดีมั้ย เอาแบบสวยจัดๆเลย แล้วก็บอกดังๆไปว่า ฟรอมไทยแลนด์์์ :lol:


----------



## <tune>

mrintow said:


> เราลองส่งรูปมากาติดีมั้ย เอาแบบสวยจัดๆเลย แล้วก็บอกดังๆไปว่า ฟรอมไทยแลนด์์์ :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: สร้างสัมพันธ์เเบบใช้ยาเเรงดีนะครับ!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Icover

กรุงเทพลงไป 97 แล้วอ่ะ เกิดอะไรขึ้น? ฝีมืออิผินใช่มั้ย??


----------



## Pingsuke

^^ ยังอุตส่าห์นั่งหานะครับ
ผมหาไป 3 หน้าไม่เจอก็เลิกเลย :lol:

ดูพุกามสิครับ กด 1 กันระบมเลย hno:


----------



## boy8293

เค้าน่าจะมีการแสดงรายละเอียดด้วยว่าเป็นไอพีจากประเทศอะไรโหวตเท่าไหร่ไปเลยนะครับ น่าจะแก้ปัญหาไปได้ระดับหนึ่ง


----------



## Ch'HWA

แปลกน้อ ทำไมคนปินส์เขามีเวลาว่างจัดตามระรานชาวบ้านได้ตลอด หรืออาจจะบ่งบอกว่าไม่ทำงานการกัน เห็นในยูทูป ในเวบท๊อปปิ๊ก ได้ข่าวว่ามีที่เวบนางงามด้วย เวบที่ดิสคัส อะไรเทือกนี้จะมีคุณปินส์ไปเจ๋อทุกครั้ง และทุกครั้งจะเป็นการว่าประเทศอื่นและอวยตัวเอง มันแปลกสังเกตุมานานแล้วพฤติกรรมของคนประเทศนี้ ศัตรูหลักไม่ใช่ไทยหรอก เป็นมาเลย์โน่น เ้อ้อ แปลกมากๆ

เคยดูในยูทูบเกี่ยวกับคนญี่ปุ่นไปถ่ายย่านหนึ่งในมะนิลา เห็นผู้ชายปินส์นอนกันระเกะระกะตามใต้ทางด่วน เอาที่นอนหมอนมุ้งนอนกันเป็นเรื่องเป็นราวอะไรมาวางเลย ไปถ่ายในบ้านก็นอนกลางวัน อยู่กันแบบผ่านไปวันๆ 

แต่มาดูวิดีโอเกี่ยวกับเวียดนาม คนที่นั่นเขาขยันกันมาก แบกของ หาบของหนักๆ มอเตอร์ไซด์คันหนึ่งก็กระเต็งของไปขายเต็มคันรถ ชอบค้าขาย 

มันต่างกันลิบลับ ดูซิโดนแซงเป็นที่โหล่ยังจะเที่ยวเจ๋ออีกมั้ย

ปล.หลายๆดัชนีชี้วัดอะไรมากมาย ตอนนี้เวียดนามได้แซงปินส์ไปหลายตัวแล้ว เรื่องอย่างเรื่อง อินโนเวชั่น , ลงทุนด้านวิทย์,ด้านการศึกษา ปินส์โหล่เลย เมื่อไหร่คนปินส์จะเปลี่ยนทัศนคติว่าการรักชาติมากและเอาแต่อวยอย่างเดียวมันไม่ช่วยอะไร ถ้าไม่ลงมือทำ

เอาเป็นเยี่ยงแต่เอาเป็นอย่างเต๊อะเน้อคนไทย 

ขอโทษครับที่ร่ายยาวไม่ได้เกี่ยวกับกระทู้ แต่มันคันมือเรื่องปินส์ไม่ได้จริง ว่าจะไม่เกรียนจิกเขาแล้วเชียว


----------



## skypass97

อะไรที่เป็นไทยแลนด์ หรือว่าเกี่ยวข้องกับไทยแลนด์ ส่งไปตอนนี้โดนหมดแหละครับ
ล่าสุดกรุงเทพตกไปอยู่อับดับที่ 100 อีกไม่นานคงหลุดไปจาก Top 100


----------



## nawat001

sf_alpha said:


> ^^ ต้องขึ้น Cambodia สิ ... แค่ว่าเราส่ง
> 
> ปัญหาคือ จะเป็นของใคร อีผินจัดเต็มหมดครับ ขนาด สิงคโปร์ ยังโดน (แถมโยนขี้ด้วย) แล้วก็อวย มากาติคริสมาส ตัวเองกันซะ
> 
> และแปลกที่คะแนนพุกามมันลงตอนที่เขารู้ว่า ไทยเป็นคนส่ง ฮาเหลือเกิน


ผมฮากว่าตรงที่มีไอ้บ้าปินส์คนนึงมันบอกว่า พุกามคะแนนตกเพราะไทย:lol:


----------



## Codename B

ปลวกมาหลงมาเลย์ abdulazlan นี้มาเกรียนอีกแล้ว ตูจะบ้าตาย 

Bangkok - Thailand

Bangkok: The City of Angels


----------



## boy8293

^^^^ คลิปบ้านริมคลองที่เขาเอามาให้ดู ไม่รู้ว่าเค้ามีจุดมุ่งหมายอะไร แต่ยังไงผมว่ามันก็ไม่แปลกอะไรเท่าไหร่นะครับ เพราะขนาดบรูไนที่รวยกว่ามาเลเซียอีกก็ยังมี Kampong Ayer เหมือนกัน สภาพพอๆกััน ประมาณเกาะปันหยีบ้านเราเลย แถมยังเป็นสถานที่ท่องเที่ยวที่สำคัญแห่งหนึ่งของบรูไนด้วยครับ


----------



## mrintow

นึกแล้วก็ขำ นี่เรากำลังจะรวมกันเป็นประชาคมอาเซียนหรือเนี่ยะ :lol:


----------



## maxna

ปิน-ไทย ปินล์เมื่อนก่อนตอนเริมพัฒนาเมือ50ปีที่แล้ว ปินนำหน้าไทย 10ปีต่อมาไทยนำหน้าปิน 40ปีต่อมาไทยเศรฐษกิจไทยและรายได้เฉลี่ยต่อหัวคน มากกว่าปิน3เท่าตัว

ปิน-เวียดนาม 50ปีที่แล้วปินพัฒนามาอยูล้วเวียดนามกำลังยิงถล่มกันเมามัน 40ปีที่แล้วเวียดเริ่มพัฒนาประเทศหลังสงคราม ปินนำหน้าเวียดนาม ปัจจุบันเวียดนามเทียบเท่าและกำลังจะแซงปินดัชนีหลายอย่างนำหน้าไปแล้ว 

ปล่อยเขาเถอะเพราะประเทศเขาเป็นแบบนี้ เขาถึงไม่พัฒนา สะใจๆๆ

ผมว่าเรื่องบ้าริมน้ำพวกนี้เป็นเสน่อย่างนึงของเราเลยนะครับ เห็นพวกฟรั่งชอบ ถึงจะดูเก่าแต่เขาอาจจะมีเงินก็เป็นได้ดูเฉพาะบ้าน ตัดสินไม่ได้นะว่ารวยจน มาเลยจ๋า


----------



## Goddess

Codename B said:


> ปลวกมาหลงมาเลย์ abdulazlan นี้มาเกรียนอีกแล้ว ตูจะบ้าตาย
> 
> Bangkok - Thailand
> 
> Bangkok: The City of Angels


คนนี้ตั้งแต่สลัมแฮงโอเวอร์แล้วนี่ครับ แค่นี้ก็คงพอเข้าใจเจตนาเค้าแล้วละ ผมว่าดีแล้วให้มันเผยลิ้นไก่ออกมาให้เห็นเยอะๆ:nuts:


----------



## boy8293

เพิ่งย้อนไปดูโพสของนายคนนี้เมื่อกี๊นี้เองครับ ดูเจตนาไม่ค่อยดีเท่าไหร่แล้วสิ


----------



## skypass97

ผมไม่ขำอะไรหรอกครับ นอกจาก " Ai Here " 555+


----------



## nawat001

^^
ใช่ๆ ครับมีการใส่emo ยิ้มซะด้วย เนียนแบบผู้ดีชาวสยามจริงๆ :lol:
ปล.กวางเรนเดียร์หมาคาที่ จะแซงพุกามละครับ


----------



## <tune>

เค้าคงคิดว่าเราใจกว้างมาก เเต่เเค่ งงกับ Ai Here นิดหน่อย555


----------



## Ch'HWA

ตลกมากโดนด่าไปอีก พวกนี้แปลกแท้ สงสัยเป็นพวกภูมิบุตราเก็บกด


----------



## ByMaximum

ผมว่าเค้าคงไม่มีอะไรทำอะครับ ว่างๆก็ปล่อยประเด็นให้เราดิ้นๆเหมือนชอบเสพดราม่า คงเป็นวัยรุ่นที่ชอบหาความสุขแปลกๆเฉยๆกระมัง


----------



## Codename B

เคยคิดมาหลายครั้งแล้ว.. แต่ยังไม่กล้า สงสาร Mod.. 
อยากทํากระทู้รวบรวมดราม่า แล้วเรียกมันว่า SSC - DramaAddicts


----------



## mbokudake

boy8293 said:


> ^^^^ คลิปบ้านริมคลองที่เขาเอามาให้ดู ไม่รู้ว่าเค้ามีจุดมุ่งหมายอะไร แต่ยังไงผมว่ามันก็ไม่แปลกอะไรเท่าไหร่นะครับ เพราะขนาดบรูไนที่รวยกว่ามาเลเซียอีกก็ยังมี Kampong Ayer เหมือนกัน สภาพพอๆกััน ประมาณเกาะปันหยีบ้านเราเลย แถมยังเป็นสถานที่ท่องเที่ยวที่สำคัญแห่งหนึ่งของบรูไนด้วยครับ


เคยไปเที่ยว Kampung Ayer ที่ Brunei ครับ ชอบมากๆ เลาะไปตามบ้านต่างๆที่อยู่กลางน้ำ ว่าจะหาโอกาสไปอีก
คนบรูไนนิสัยน่ารักมากๆครับ ทั้งๆที่เขารวย อยู่อย่างลุขสบาย แต่อ่อนน้อมถ่อมตน มีมิตรจิตรมิตรใจ น่าอยู่มากๆ ไปเที่ยวแล้วมีความสุข ไม่เหมือนประเทศทางใต้เราที่แค่ตัวเลขบางตัวดีกว่าเรานิดหน่อย แต่อวดดี พองขน Ai Here! ทั้งที่เชื้อชาติศาสนาเดียวกันกับบรูไน


----------



## reQuiem4adream

ทำไมพวกเราถึงมีศัตรูเยอะขนาดนี้ Ai Here! :lol:


----------



## korat fc

*นครราชสีมา korat*


----------



## Setgabell

korat fc said:


> *นครราชสีมา korat*


อื่ม......... เหมือนยังไม่สุด เหมือนขาดอะไรไปอย่าง


----------



## korat fc

Setgabell said:


> อื่ม......... เหมือนยังไม่สุด เหมือนขาดอะไรไปอย่าง


ไม่เป็นไรหรอกครับฮาาาาา อยากโพสเเปะไว้ เล่นเล่น ดูเห็นเป็นกระทู้rate the banner เเต่เเอบหวัง 555


----------



## sunsonata

korat fc said:


> *นครราชสีมา korat*


น่าจะมีภาพมุมกว้างกว่านี้หน่อยครับ แล้วคุณภาพของภาพไม่ค่อยดีครับขาดความคมชัด


----------



## s.yla

กทม มีภาพสวยๆ เยอะมากเลยนะครับ(ต้นฉบับ)..แต่cropออกมาอาจไม่ค่อยสวย









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=945376&page=5









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1384890&page=58









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1384890&page=53









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=18362&page=120









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1384890&page=57









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1384890&page=57









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1384890&page=57


----------



## ant35

s.yla said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1384890&page=57
> ]


รูปนี้น่าสนใจดีนะครับ



s.yla said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1384890&page=57


ส่วนรูปนี้ก็ดูมีเสน่ห์แบบไทยๆดี


----------



## Ch'HWA

ภาพสวยๆทั้งนั้นเลย แต่ส่งไปคงโดนกลั่นแกล้ง


----------



## jobecob

รูปที่ 5 สวยมากครับ รองลงมาก็อันที่ 3


----------



## knrOctober

Ch'HWA said:


> ภาพสวยๆทั้งนั้นเลย แต่ส่งไปคงโดนกลั่นแกล้ง


ถ้างั้นเราใช้ชื่อเมืองว่า KrungtepMahanakorn จากประเทศ Siam เนี่ย พวกจ้องจะกดลบอาจจะไม่รู้จักก็ได้นะครับ :lol:


----------



## w-140s500l

รูปที่ 5 สวยมากๆๆ แนะนำ เลยครับ


----------



## coolbeerz

ผมชอบภาพ 2 กะสุดท้าย ดูไทยๆ มีเอกลักษณ์ดี


----------



## Mac007

Phuket , Thailand










Info : Phuket paradise Island 

source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/elaine7771/5954378187/in/photostream/

เค้าตอบมาแบบนี้ - -*

The Flickr page shows an "All Rights Reserved", which means that unless that images is yours, or if you have an okay from the photographer, we cannot use that image.


----------



## Pingsuke

^^ 
สงวนลิขสิทธิ์ ??
เข้าไปดูในลิงค์ flickr ก็ไมมีภาพนี้แล้วนี่ครับ


----------



## w-140s500l

ที่จริง เราลักไก่ หน่อย Photo by me. ก็ได้ ฮ๋าๆๆ จะได้ไม่มีปัญหา แต่อย่าทำเลยครับ ไม่ดี +____0


----------



## skypass97

ตอนนี้ Siem Reap ขึ้นแล้ว รอดูว่าจะเหมือนกับพุกามรึป่าว?


----------



## ByMaximum

สยามเรียบ!!

เพื่อนบ้านเราจุดขายกันตรงวัตถุโบราณเนี่ยหล่ะ


----------



## Pingsuke

ขนาดชื่อจังหวัดยังเปลี่ยนซะ !!
เสียมราฐ (รัฐของสยาม) ---> เสียมเรียบ (สยามเรียบเป็นหน้ากลอง เรียบร้อยไปแล้ว)




skypass97 said:


> ตอนนี้ Siem Reap ขึ้นแล้ว รอดูว่าจะเหมือนกับพุกามรึป่าว?


คิดว่าคงไม่อะ เพราะยังไม่เพอร์เพ็คพอ


----------



## Mac007

Pingsuke said:


> ^^
> สงวนลิขสิทธิ์ ??
> เข้าไปดูในลิงค์ flickr ก็ไมมีภาพนี้แล้วนี่ครับ


โทษครับ ลงผิด แก้ให้แล้วครับ


----------



## chewzerng26

Angkor wat banner is really beautiful, 5 points from me. kay:


----------



## zeaza

Pingsuke said:


> ขนาดชื่อจังหวัดยังเปลี่ยนซะ !!
> เสียมราฐ (รัฐของสยาม) ---> เสียมเรียบ (สยามเรียบเป็นหน้ากลอง เรียบร้อยไปแล้ว)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> คิดว่าคงไม่อะ เพราะยังไม่เพอร์เพ็คพอ


อดีตไงเราก็ยังจำได้ครับ ว่าเคยชื่อสยามราฐมาก่อน :lol:


----------



## Pingsuke

ยังมี

ไทรบุรี --> เคดาห์

ปัตตานี ยะลา --> ??


----------



## thainotts

zeaza said:


> อดีตไงเราก็ยังจำได้ครับ ว่าเคยชื่อสยามราฐมาก่อน :lol:


เราไปยึดประเทศเขามามันน่าชื่นชมตรงไหนครับ

ทีเราโดนฝรั่งเศสเล่นไป เรายังแค้นกันเดือดจนถึงทุกวันนี้ แต่เรากลับอยากได้ดินแดนของชาวบ้านมาเป็นของเราเอง.......??


----------



## nawat001

^^
สมัยก่อนมันไม่มีประเทศครับ เป็นการปกครองเเบบรัฐ
ซึ่งการที่สยามถูกฝรั่งเศสแย่งไปนั้น ถือว่าไม่ชอบธรรมครับ
เพราะว่ามีการแบ่งเป็นประเทศเป็นลายลักษณ์อักษรแล้ว
อีกอย่างผมมองว่าเมื่อก่อนไทยกับเขมรก็ประเทศเดียวกันนั่นแหละครับ
สมัยขอม ไทยก็คือส่วนหนึ่งของเขมร สมัยรัตนโกสินทร์เขมรก็คือส่วนหนึ่งของไทย
เขตแดนที่เรียกว่าประเทศเพิ่งมีมาแค่100ปีเอง


----------



## playboy191

^^
Agree with you.


----------



## korat fc

korat city


----------



## donutpig312

ว้าวววหาดใหญ่มาแล้วววว ก็ยังสวยงามเช่นเคนครับ ^^ รอดูกระแส


----------



## Augustines

Luang Prabang: *January 13*










รอชมกันครับ...
แบนเนอร์ หลวงพระบาง ^0^... ชอบอ่ะ... เขียวๆ ดี ร่มรื่น
เมืองใหญ่ ที่คนอาศัยอยู่นับแสน แต่ไม่มีตึกสูง อยู่เป็นหมู่บ้านหลายๆ หมู่บ้าน อยู่ตามริมแม่น้ำ ตามเชิงเขา

อยากให้บ้านเรามีเมืองแบบนี้บ้างจัง


----------



## Pingsuke

^^ เสียดายเชียงใหม่ ตั้งแต่รวมล้านนา


----------



## Codename B

บ้านเราก็มีนะครับ ที่ภาคเหนืออย่างเช่น แม่ฮ่องสอน


Mae Hong Son, Thailand by Tanyamcaleer June 5, 2006


----------



## korat fc

ภาคเหนืออย่างเช่น แม่ฮ่องสอน สวยมากกกกม๊ากกกก ไม่ต้องไปถึงเพื่อนบ้าน

^^บ้านเรา สวยกว่าเยอะครับ พอใจในสิ่งที่บ้านเรามี ครับ เเละดีมากกว่าด้วย บางที่บ้านเค้าก็ไม่มีเเบบเรา


----------



## korat fc

ภาพนี้ไม่ค่อยชัดเเละไม่สวยเลย ไม่เท่าไร เเบบนี้ของเราก็ขึ้นได้ สิ 555 เพราะที่ทํามามันก็ประมาณนี้ งั้นเราก็ส่งได้สิ ไม่ชัดก็ส่งได้ อิอิ

เเต่เมืองหาดใหญ่สวยนะ เเต่ภาพถ่ายภาพนี้ไม่ชัด เเละไม่สวย (อย่าโกรธนะตัวเอง)


----------



## boy8293

ยังดีที่ได้ตั้ง 2 กว่าๆนะครับ หวังว่าคงไม่ติด Flop นะ


----------



## vartal

korat fc said:


>


นี้เป็นเพียงแค่ ... แย่ทำไมคุณส่งแบนเนอร์หรือไม่?


----------



## Codename B

เห็นมั้ย มีสายสืบมาว่า ดีส อีส แบด... วาย ยู เซ็นต์ อิท? ถึงที่เลย 55


----------



## prince1150

*ลองทำดูเล่นๆ แบนเนอร์ *

ภาพไม่ค่อยสวยเท่าไหร่ถ่ายกับไอโฟนใช้โหมดพาโนรามา ได้แค่นี้อ่า น้องใหม่ๆน่ะคับงับๆ


----------



## korat fc

vartal said:


> นี้เป็นเพียงแค่ ... แย่ทำไมคุณส่งแบนเนอร์หรือไม่?


??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## vartal

korat fc said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????


What is not so? I say that it is not necessary to send the banner of such horror.


----------



## Codename B

ข้างบนมันใช้คุณเกิ้ล แล้วอยากจะสื่อว่า "ภาพห่วย ส่งไปทําไม" 
ถึงภาพจะไม่สวย แต่เกี่ยวอะไรกับมัน หาเรื่อง

-----



prince1150 said:


> *ลองทำดูเล่นๆ แบนเนอร์ *
> 
> ภาพไม่ค่อยสวยเท่าไหร่ถ่ายกับไอโฟนใช้โหมดพาโนรามา ได้แค่นี้อ่า น้องใหม่ๆน่ะคับงับๆ


สีสวยดีครับ แต่รู้สึกมันจะแบนไปหน่อย

-----

ลองครอปดู


http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=49497&highlight=bangkok


http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=49497&highlight=bangkok

แต่ก็ยังสู้แบนเนอร์นี้ไม่ได้อยู่ดี สวยเกิน T_T


----------



## platinum1991b

น่าสงสารครับ โดน 1 เพียบ

บางอันผมไม่ชอบผมก็เกรงใจนะครับให้ต่ำสุดที่ผมเคยให้คือ 3/5 ถ้าให้น้อยกว่านั้นผมกลัวผู้ถ่ายจะเสียใจ


----------



## thainotts

vartal said:


> What is not so? I say that it is not necessary to send the banner of such horror.


What is not so is your horrible Google Translate use of Thai....that's horrible.

As for why he sent the banner, I have no idea.


----------



## zername

เล่นอะไรกันเนี่ย!!


----------



## mrintow

เขาคงไม่ทราบว่าตอนนี้แนวคิดจังหวัดนิยมกำลังมาแรงในไทยฟอรัมกระมัง


----------



## uno

อย่างแบนเนอร์วันนี้บอกตรงๆครับว่า "ไม่สวย"

อย่าหาว่ามือไม่พายเอาเท้าราน้ำเลย

ภาพไม่คมชัด หรือตั้งใจให้ดูเบลอๆ แต่เบลอๆก็ยังไม่ใช่ จุดเด่นของภาพก็ไม่มี เหมือนแค่จะกวาดกว้างๆว่าเมืองนี้ก็มีตึกสูงนะ

ไม่แปลกใจที่คะแนนเสียงออกมาน้อย (ต่อให้ไม่เจอพวกปินส์ถล่มก็ไม่น่าจะเยอะกว่านี้)

ลองนึกถึงเวลาที่ต่างชาติหรือชาติที่เราไม่ชอบส่งแบนเนอร์แบบนี้ไปดูสิ ว่าเราบ่นกับเขาว่าอย่างไร

ไหนๆก็เป็นหน้าตาของประเทศ ขอที่สวยแบบมีคุณภาพได้ไหม ให้เขาจดจำว่า เมืองไทยมีดี ขึ้นที่ไรสวยทุกรูป ไม่ใช่ว่าเล่นแต่ปริมาณ ไม่สวยสักรูป


----------



## dooonut

เล่นส่งแบบไม่ถามความคิดเห็นใครก่อน หรือเอาตามความคิดของ"ตน" อย่างเดียว หรือไม่ก็ถามกันในวงแคบๆๆ มีก็ส่งๆๆ ไม่คิดดูผลที่ตามมาเล้ยยยยย....


----------



## boy8293

รอว่าเมื่อไหร่จะถึงเที่ยงคืนจะได้เปลี่ยนรูปใหม่เสียที เหอๆ


----------



## Pingsuke

..


----------



## reQuiem4adream

Does he really think we can read English? What an insult!



mrintow said:


> เขาคงไม่ทราบว่าตอนนี้แนวคิดจังหวัดนิยมกำลังมาแรงในไทยฟอรัมกระมัง


แม่นเล้ว แข่งกันส่งใหญ่เลย สองอาทิตย์ส่งหนึ่งรูปเลยดีกว่า เมืองไทยมีเมืองใหญ่อยู่ 27 เมือง ส่งมันให้หมด


----------



## korat fc

uno said:


> อย่างแบนเนอร์วันนี้บอกตรงๆครับว่า "ไม่สวย"
> 
> อย่าหาว่ามือไม่พายเอาเท้าราน้ำเลย
> 
> ภาพไม่คมชัด หรือตั้งใจให้ดูเบลอๆ แต่เบลอๆก็ยังไม่ใช่ จุดเด่นของภาพก็ไม่มี เหมือนแค่จะกวาดกว้างๆว่าเมืองนี้ก็มีตึกสูงนะ
> 
> ไม่แปลกใจที่คะแนนเสียงออกมาน้อย (ต่อให้ไม่เจอพวกปินส์ถล่มก็ไม่น่าจะเยอะกว่านี้)
> 
> ลองนึกถึงเวลาที่ต่างชาติหรือชาติที่เราไม่ชอบส่งแบนเนอร์แบบนี้ไปดูสิ ว่าเราบ่นกับเขาว่าอย่างไร
> 
> ไหนๆก็เป็นหน้าตาของประเทศ ขอที่สวยแบบมีคุณภาพได้ไหม ให้เขาจดจำว่า เมืองไทยมีดี ขึ้นที่ไรสวยทุกรูป ไม่ใช่ว่าเล่นแต่ปริมาณ ไม่สวยสักรูป



ถูกใจ มาก


----------



## prince1150

*ลองทำดูเล่นๆ แบนเนอร์ *

ภาพไม่ค่อยสวยเท่าไหร่ถ่ายกับไอโฟนใช้โหมดพาโนรามา ได้แค่นี้อ่า น้องใหม่ๆน่ะคับงับๆ



สีสวยดีครับ แต่รู้สึกมันจะแบนไปหน่อย

อ่าคับ 



reQuiem4adream said:


> Does he really think we can read English? What an insult!
> 
> 
> 
> แม่นเล้ว แข่งกันส่งใหญ่เลย สองอาทิตย์ส่งหนึ่งรูปเลยดีกว่า เมืองไทยมีเมืองใหญ่อยู่ 27 เมือง ส่งมันให้หมด


`27 `ที่ว่ามีเมืองอะไรบ้างคับ


----------



## w-140s500l

*ขอบคุณค้าบ ตอนนี้มีกล้องเทพ อยู่ในมือ เเล้วครับ เพิ่งซื้อได้ไม่นาน เดียวจะหัดถ่ายให้เก่งๆๆ เเล้วจะมาโพตส์ ในห้องนี้ ก่อนนะครับ และผม น้อมรับทุกความเห็น ครับ และต้อง ขออภัยที่ทำให้สมาชิคหลายท่านผิดหวังเเละไม่ค่อยปลื้มเท่าไร่ ครับ หวังว่าคงไม่ เอ็นตี้ ผมนะครับ​*


----------



## uno

ไม่แอนตี้หรอกครับ


----------



## sunsonata

w-140s500l said:


> *ขอบคุณค้าบ ตอนนี้มีกล้องเทพ อยู่ในมือ เเล้วครับ เพิ่งซื้อได้ไม่นาน เดียวจะหัดถ่ายให้เก่งๆๆ เเล้วจะมาโพตส์ ในห้องนี้ ก่อนนะครับ และผม น้อมรับทุกความเห็น ครับ และต้อง ขออภัยที่ทำให้สมาชิคหลายท่านผิดหวังเเละไม่ค่อยปลื้มเท่าไร่ ครับ หวังว่าคงไม่ เอ็นตี้ ผมนะครับ​*


จริงๆ ไม่มีใครแอนตี้หรอกครับ เพียงแต่เราอยากขอความร่วมมือสมาชิกทุกคนว่า หากใครต้องการส่ง banner ให้มาโพสที่ห้องนี้ก่อน ช่วยกันดูหลายๆ คน ได้เห็นว่าโอเคน่าส่ง ก็ค่อยส่งไปครับเท่านั้นเองครับ


----------



## <tune>

Augustines said:


> สมาชิกห้องนี้ เรื่องมากครับ... = ="


^^^^

ไม่ได้เรื่องมากหรอกครับ คุณอยู่ในสังคม เค้ามีกฎคุณก็ต้องปฏิบัติ เรามีบทเรียนกันหลายๆเรื่องเเล้ว เเต่ไม่มีใครมาปรับใช้ ปล่อยผ่าน เเล้วก็เฟะโดนด่ากลับมา ภาพลักษณ์ที่เสียคือ ประเทศไทย ไม่ใช่จังหวัดใดจังหวัดหนึ่งนะครับ พอมีกระทู้นี้ขึ้นมาก็มาว่าห้องกลางว่าเรื่องมากอีก!! เเสดงว่าวันๆคุณหมกอยู่เเต่ห้องของจังหวัดคุณหรอครับ ไม่ออกมาดูข้างนอกหรอว่าเค้าไปถึงไหนเเล้ว ถ้าไม่อยากให้มีกฏนี้เเตเเรกทำไมตอนตั้งกระทู้ไม่มาเเย้งหล่ะครับ คุณก็มีสิทธิเเย้งนะ ไม่ใช่มาตอนนี้เเล้วมาว่าเรื่องมาก ผมไม่เห็นด้วยกับคุณเเน่นอน โตๆกันเเล้วครับ


----------



## uno

แนะนำสมาชิกห้องต่างจังหวัดที่จังหวัดตัวเองไม่เคยมีตึกสูงแล้วอยากจะหาแบนเนอร์สวยๆขึ้น 

ผมแนะนำว่าไม่จำเป็นต้องเป็นภาพมุมสูง ภาพกว้างๆที่มีตึกต่างๆก็ได้ เอาเป็นมุมจากพื้นดินนี่แหละ เช่นถ่ายจากฝั่งหนึ่งของแม่น้ำหรือทะเล แม้แต่ทุ่งนาก็ได้ แล้วให้เห็นหมู่เมืองอยู่เบื้องหลัง

ไม่ก็ถ่ายจากถนนในเมือง เป็นถนนเส้นที่สำคัญ หรืออาคารที่สำคัญของเมือง โดยถ่ายออกมาแล้วให้ดูโดนหน่อยก็น่าจะได้แล้ว

อย่างภาพเขาวังก็เป็นตัวอย่างของจังหวัดที่ไม่มีตึกสูงครับ

อย่างจังหวัดน่าน ถ่ายจากหลังพระพุทธรูปที่เขาชอบถ่ายกัน แล้วมองลงไปเห็นเมืองน่าน ผมว่าภาพแบบนั้นก็สวยไม่เลว

โดยที่ไม่จำเป็นต้องมีตึกสูงด้วยซ้ำไป


----------



## <tune>

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
take by me

พอไปวัดไปวาได้มั๊ยครับ ภูทับเบิก เพชรบูรณ์ ปีใหม่ถ่ายจากบีบีนะ้เนี่ย


----------



## Augustines

อุทยานหลวงราชพฤกษ์ ครับ...


----------



## Augustines

<tune> said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> take by me
> 
> พอไปวัดไปวาได้มั๊ยครับ ภูทับเบิก เพชรบูรณ์ ปีใหม่ถ่ายจากบีบีนะ้เนี่ย












อารมณ์เหมือนต่างประเทศเลย ภาพเนี๊ย


----------



## Augustines

อุทยานราชพฤกษ์ส่งไปดีมั๊ยครับ...
ผมว่ามันโอเคนะ... ส่งอะไรแบบไทยๆ ไป ฝรั่งมันชอบ ^.^


----------



## Masato_Sakon

uno said:


> แนะนำสมาชิกห้องต่างจังหวัดที่จังหวัดตัวเองไม่เคยมีตึกสูงแล้วอยากจะหาแบนเนอร์สวยๆขึ้น
> 
> ผมแนะนำว่าไม่จำเป็นต้องเป็นภาพมุมสูง ภาพกว้างๆที่มีตึกต่างๆก็ได้ เอาเป็นมุมจากพื้นดินนี่แหละ เช่นถ่ายจากฝั่งหนึ่งของแม่น้ำหรือทะเล แม้แต่ทุ่งนาก็ได้ แล้วให้เห็นหมู่เมืองอยู่เบื้องหลัง
> 
> ไม่ก็ถ่ายจากถนนในเมือง เป็นถนนเส้นที่สำคัญ หรืออาคารที่สำคัญของเมือง โดยถ่ายออกมาแล้วให้ดูโดนหน่อยก็น่าจะได้แล้ว
> 
> อย่างภาพเขาวังก็เป็นตัวอย่างของจังหวัดที่ไม่มีตึกสูงครับ
> 
> อย่างจังหวัดน่าน ถ่ายจากหลังพระพุทธรูปที่เขาชอบถ่ายกัน แล้วมองลงไปเห็นเมืองน่าน ผมว่าภาพแบบนั้นก็สวยไม่เลว
> 
> โดยที่ไม่จำเป็นต้องมีตึกสูงด้วยซ้ำไป


^^^^

เห็นด้วยอย่างยิ่งครับ ส่วนตัวผมนะไม่ว่าเราจะส่งอะไรไป เพื่อนบ้านอย่างอีผิน หรือรอบๆ (บางคนนะไม่เหมารวม)ดาวโหวดอยู่แล้ว กรุงเทพสวยมากแค่ไหน ก็โดนดาวโหวด ส่งอะไรไปก็โดนทั้งนั้น ดังนั้นส่งภาพที่โดน เมืองไหนก็ได้แต่ต้องโดนและคิดว่าคนส่วนใหญ่ของโลกจะรู้ว่าเป็นไทยและเป็นการประชาสัมพันธ์เมืองไปในตัว โดยไม่สนใจโหวดแบบมั่วๆที่มีกันอยู่ จากใจจริงๆอยากให้อยุธยาที่กำลังเตรียม เวิร์ลเอ็กซ์โป เอาแบบประทับใจไปเลย จะขอบคุณมากครับ


----------



## sf_alpha

^^ Agreed ...

เน้นโดนไว้ก่อนครับ ไม่ต้องไปสนคะแนน ปล่อยให้เกรียนมันบ้าไปเถอะ แล้วค่อยไปนินทาในห้องดราม่า


----------



## Mangiang

อ่านมานาน เป็นไปตามคาด 

ผมคิดว่า เราหยุดส่งแบนเนอร์จากประเทศไทยกันสักระยะนึงดีมั้ยครับ?

เอาเป็นกฎไปเลย หลังจากนี้อีก 1 ปี(หรือเท่าไรก็ว่าไป) จะไม่มีแบนเนอร์จากเมืองไทยส่งไปอีก

โลกใบนี้มีเมืองเป็นแสนๆเมือง ผมว่าเมืองไทยขึ้นบ่อยเกินไปจริงๆ หลายๆประเทศที่เค้ามีเมืองที่ skyline สวยๆ จริงๆ หลายๆเมือง ผมยังไม่เห้นเค้าจะส่งไปเลยครับ

ถ้าเราคิดที่จะหยุดส่งแบนเนอร์ เราจะได้ไม่ต้องมาดราม่าเรื่องนี้กันไปสักระยะนึง 

เห็นดรามากันจัง


----------



## dida888

banner of today is not beautiful but i gave 4/5 5555


----------



## platinum1991b

SSC ก็ประท้วงเหมือนกันเว้ย


----------



## mrintow

กฎหมายนี้ดูไม่ "โสภา" สมชื่อเลยแฮะ


----------



## knrOctober

กด 5 กันใหญ่ :lol:


----------



## Codename B

SSC ประท้วง!!! :runaway:


----------



## platinum1991b

แนวมาบตาพุดมาอีกละ


----------



## sf_alpha

ตอนนี้อยากได้ Banner ที่ถ่ายมาจาก แถวท่าเรือคลองเตย หรือว่า สรรพาวุธ มุมสูง ผ่านบางกระเจ้า เข้ามาทาง CBD อ่ะ หายาก


----------



## w-140s500l

ขอทราบหน่อยครับ ภาพที่เรานํามาทำ banner. นั้น ภาพต้นฉบับ เป็นภาพ ไฟล์ ขนาดใหญ่ เภาพสวยงาม คมชัดมากๆๆ เเต่ทำไม พอเวลาย่อมาเหลือ เเค่ 719 x 123 นั้น ภาพกลับไม่ชัดเเละออกมัวๆ อีก ไม่ทราบว่า มีข้อแนะนำในการแก้ปัญหามั้ยครับ ขอบคุณครับ


----------



## reQuiem4adream

^^
ใช้โปรแกรมอะไรย่อเหรอครับ


----------



## skypass97

วันนี้ KL แสงสวยดีนะครับ
---------------------------
ได้อ่านความเห็นคุณ zztceffe แล้วกลับมาดูรูปอีกที ผมก็ว่ามันคุ้นๆ อยู่นะ


----------



## zztceffe

รูปซ้ำนะครับ เคยขึ้นไปรอบนึงหรือว่าไง


----------



## Codename B

ไม่มีใครส่งไปครับ ไม่รู้โผล่มาจากไหนไม่ได้ตั้งตัวเลย Jan เค้าคงเห็นว่ามันสวยเลยเอามาทําเป็นแบนเนอร์


----------



## pon

เชียงใหม่โผล่มาแบบไม่รู้เนื้อรู้ตัวเลย


----------



## anuchaya

มองต้องสดุดเลย สวยมากกก พอเห็นชื่อ โอ้ว เชียงใหม่ไทยนี่เอง


----------



## Ch'HWA

งามแต้งามว่า ฮื่อห้าแล้วกั๋น บ่ะต้องกึ๊ดเมิน


----------



## donutpig312

แบนเนอร์ครั้งแรกของเชียงใหม่เลยใช่ไหมครับเนี่ย


----------



## zztceffe

donutpig312 said:


> แบนเนอร์ครั้งแรกของเชียงใหม่เลยใช่ไหมครับเนี่ย


ครั้งที่สองครับถ้าจำไม่ผิด


----------



## exxzite

แบนเนอร์ตัวแรกของเชียงใหม่เป็นภาพมุมสูงตอนกลางคืนใช่มั้ยครับ ถ้าจำไม่ผิด


----------



## Adisorn

ขอบันทึกความสวยไว้ในกระทู้นี้ก่อนแล้วกัน


----------



## Munich dweller

มาแบบงงๆ ใครส่งไปตอนไหน :lol: 

แต่สวยดีครับ kay:


----------



## chewzerng26

แบนเนอร์เชียงใหม่สวยดีครับ


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Reminds me of Viking architecture









http://bp2.blogger.com/_LvahCgwNPoo/SCzVGcGrduI/AAAAAAAAAG0/_wRbAeYccpU/s400/page11_12.jpeg


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok sunset from Baiyoke Sky by Andrea Biagianti February 13, 2012

^^ :master: :master: :master: 

สุดยอดมาาาาก เสียดายมันเป็น copyright อดส่งเลย


----------



## Mangiang

วันนี้ของฟิลิปปินส์ครับ










Camarines Sur Water Sports Complex, host of the 2009 WWA Wake Park World Championships


----------



## anuchaya

^^
งงกับปินส์


----------



## w-140s500l

55 งั้น ขอลบความเห็นนะครับ


----------



## maxna

^^
ไม่ต้องบอกหรอกว่าจัดให้เขาเท่าไหร เดี๋ยวเขามาอ่าน จัดเราบ้าง ซวยเลยนะนั้น 555


----------



## <tune>

อีผินเราเต็มที่กะเขาเสมอ!! รักนะคับคน...ของฉัน 5555


----------



## Codename B

สมควร มันอ๊อกลี่เหลือเกิน


----------



## Neungz

เห็นแบนเนอร์วันนี้ละ .....จัดปายยย !


----------



## DeamDeamz

เห็นแบนเนอร์วันนี้ ว่าแล้วกระทู้นี้ต้องกระดิก 555


----------



## maxna

ผมบอ..ก เ....ขาว่า ผมให้ไป 5/5 จริงๆแล....ว ให้ หนึ.....ง อิอิ


----------



## louisson

จัดให้แล้วเช่นกันครับ อิอิ


----------



## coolbeerz

พอมีโอกาสส่งมั้ยครับ เกาะมุกต์ จังหวัดตรัง 




jagkrasrisakul said:


> ทะเล ทะเล
> 
> เกาะมุก
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.trangzone.com/webboard_show.php?page=1&ID=53290&ID=53290


----------



## Humble NK

^^

ผมชอบมากครับ สวยงาม สบายตา น่าไปเที่ยวมาก

ขอสนับสนุนอีกหนึ่งเสียงครับ


----------



## maxna

สวยมากครับ เห็นแล้วอยากลงน้ำ


----------



## bobbi udn

ภาพนี้เป็นไงบ้าง วัดป่าภูก้อน จ.อุดรธานี


----------



## KONGahxiah

^^ ชี้ไปที่ทะเลตรัง

สวยมากครับ


----------



## chewzerng26

bobbi udn said:


> ภาพนี้เป็นไงบ้าง วัดป่าภูก้อน จ.อุดรธานี



สวยมากๆครับ


----------



## w-140s500l

ทะเลตรัง สวยมากๆๆ จัดเลยครับ


----------



## louisson

bobbi udn said:


> ภาพนี้เป็นไงบ้าง วัดป่าภูก้อน จ.อุดรธานี



วัดภูก้อนสวยมากครับ อลังการดี แต่รูปนี้ยังไม่น่าจะเอามาทำเป็นแบนเนอร์
เพราะดูองค์ประกอบแล้วน่าจะทำเป็นแบนเนอร์สวยๆได้ยาก

ป.ล. วัดภูก้อนอยู่แถวบ้านผมเองแหล่ะครับ


----------



## gla_c

สวยงามมากครับ คงสงบน่าดู


----------



## Pingsuke

sunsonata said:


>


^^ ส่งหน่อยเหอะ อันนี้ๆ


----------



## korat fc

Pingsuke said:


> ^^ ส่งหน่อยเหอะ อันนี้ๆ


เห็นด้วยส่งไปเลยรูปนี้ชอบสวยมากไม่เห็นภาพกรุงเทพขึ้นมามานานหละ 

ชอบกลุ่มตึกดูเป็นเเท่งสวยดี


----------



## Al_Kor

รูปนี้ฝีมือเพื่อนผมเอง พอจะทำ banner ได้ไหมครับ
ช่วยวิจารณ์หน่อย 
เครดิต ตามภาพครับ


----------



## Al_Kor

แล้วภาพนี้ล่ะครับ เป็นไง ฝืมือคนเดียวกันครับ 
เครดิต ตามภาพครับ


----------



## Pingsuke

del..


----------



## Pingsuke

ห้องนี้ก็ดราม่าเหมือนกัน .. :nuts:

หลังจากที่แบนเนอร์ "เมโถร หมานี่ล่ะ แอท ดัสก์" ของอิผินไปไม่ถึงดวงดาว



> [198] CarltonHill on March 1, 2012 20:23:55
> playboy191 is Thai.... now we already know where the 1stars are coming from... -- *(Just wait for the Bangkok Banner)*


ปล. ใครช่วยเปลี่ยนชื่อกระทู้นี้เป็นภาษาไทยหน่อยได้มะ เสียวอยู่เหมือนกัน อิอิ


----------



## okme

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...32537600.96674.100000583492958&type=1&theater

สุพรรณสวยมากกก


----------



## Doraemichigo

Al_Kor said:


> รูปนี้ฝีมือเพื่อนผมเอง พอจะทำ banner ได้ไหมครับ
> ช่วยวิจารณ์หน่อย


สวยมากเลยครับ


----------



## sunsonata

เอามาจากห้อง panorama ครับ



Bangkok's skyline as seen from Dusit
(source is http://kp.sheeplink.com/pano1.mov)


----------



## <tune>

sunsonata said:


> เอามาจากห้อง panorama ครับ
> 
> 
> 
> Bangkok's skyline as seen from Dusit
> (source is http://kp.sheeplink.com/pano1.mov)


สวยครับ มุมแปลกดี เเต่ว่าอยากให้เลื่อนลงมาอีกหน่อยใบหยกจะติดขอบอยู่ล่ะครับ ถ้าเอาskylineมาอยู่ตรงกลางจะเจ๋งมาก


----------



## sunsonata

เอามาจากต้นฉบับ บนสุดของภาพได้แค่นั้นครับ


----------



## nawat001

รอโหวตให้เชียงใหม่กันครับ


----------



## Neungz

ช่วยโหวดให้เชียงใหม่หน่อยนะครับ^__^


----------



## nawat001

คนไทยโหวตประมาณ 10 คนที่น่าจะให้5ดาว
แต่คะแนนเฉลี่ย 3.7 ต่างชาติอีก5คนคงไม่ต้องบอกนะครับว่าชาติไหน
ไอ้ขี้อิจฉาตัวเดิมนั่นละ มากดลบแบนเนอร์ไทย


----------



## korat fc

สวยเเละใหญ่มาก เชียงใหม่ ตึกเยอะ เเต่เตี้ย


----------



## Mangiang

สวยครับ

แต่คุณภาพของภาพต่ำไปหน่อย ไม่คมชัดเลย

ทำใจให้ 5 ไม่ไหวจริงๆครับ ขอโทษด้วยครับ


----------



## nawat001

^^
ที่ผมว่าคือมันมีพวก... มาแกล้งกด1 อ่ะครับ


----------



## BeeRLeO

วันนี้เชียงใหม่โดนเพื่อนบ้านเราจัดหนัก กด 1 กันตรึมเลย 55+


----------



## uno

แต่ตามความรู้สึกผม ผมว่าภาพนี้ก็ยังไม่ถึงห้าคะแนนนะครับ เพราะภาพดูธรรมดามาก ตึกแน่นก็จริง แต่เป็นตึกที่ไม่มีความสวยงามเลย แต่ที่ให้ห้าเพราะชาตินิยม 555+


----------



## ByMaximum

เอาไว้อวดเพื่อนบ้านว่ายังมีเมืองในไทยอีกหลายเมืองที่มีตึกแยะๆแบบนี้นะจ๊ะ


----------



## nco1236

มี 10 กด 10 มี 100 กด 100 ขอให้เป็นไทย กด Like ให้หมด 
:dance:


----------



## s.yla

^^วันนี้ มากาติ อีกแว้วหรอ อิอิ บ่อยจริงๆ


----------



## Dek_Phuket

แน่ะ มาหลังเชียงใหม่ทันทีซะด้วย เหมือนเค้าจะรู้ว่าคุณผินไม่ชอบเรา เลยแกล้งซะ :lol:


----------



## nco1236

มาก่อนมาที่หลัง ช้านก็ให้แค่ 1:smug:


----------



## Pingsuke

ประเทศนี่ขึ้นแบนเนอร์ทีไร กระทู้นี้ก็วิ่งไกลทุกที :lol:


----------



## ArkinMourad

อีปินส์มาอีกละ อะไรจะได้ขึ้นแบนเนอร์ถี่ขนาดนั้นนี่มาอีกละ ดาวงดาวัวอะไรนะ 
จากแบนเนอร์สวยดี แต่อย่างไงก็ให้ได้แค่หนึ่งมีกดลบนี่กดนะ


----------



## zeaza

สวยหรอครับ ผมว่ามันไม่มีอะไรเลยนะ :lol:


----------



## BeeRLeO

รู้สึกช่วงนี้จะมาบ่อย 555+


----------



## w-140s500l

ผมสาบาน ว่าถ้า อีพิน ได้ขึ้น เเบรนเนอร์ ครั้ง ไหน ผมจะไป กด 1 และ คอมเม้น -10 ให้ทุกครั้ง 555 เเร๊งๆ ไปมั้ยเนี่ย


----------



## Codename B

Olivekeeper said:


> credit to http://www.pixprosranking.net/picture.php?op=view&id=991189


----------



## Neungz

13/4/55 ผมเห็นแบนเนอร์เป็นเชียงใหม่?


----------



## maxna

Neungz said:


> 13/4/55 ผมเห็นแบนเนอร์เป็นเชียงใหม่?


ทำไมผมเห็นเป็น Fortaleza blazil อะครับ หรือเกิดอะไรขัดข้อง


----------



## Neungz

จริงๆครับ


----------



## anuchaya

ผมก็เห็นเป็นFortaleza นะ


----------



## Codename B

โห เล่นกันดึกจัง ไม่ง่วงนอนกันเหรอ


----------



## Pingsuke

กระทู้นี้ได้เดินอีกแล้ว ฮี่ๆ


----------



## aiayeza

เจ๋งดีแฮะ


----------



## Pingsuke

aiayeza said:


> เจ๋งดีแฮะ


???????????????????? หางาน ????????????????????


----------



## sf_alpha

ต๊ายยยย !!! มะนิลา เบย์ (1 ไปละ)


----------



## Icover

"หมานิลาเบย์" ก็ช่างกล้าส่งและเอาขึ้นเนอะ ภาพก็ไม่ชัดเล๊ยยย ถ่ายด้วยโนเกียรุ่นไหนเนี่ยย เอาไปแค่ 1 พอ :nuts:


----------



## w-140s500l

*เฮ้ยพวกเรา พร้อมจัดหนัก (1) เเล้วยัง พร้อมเเล้ว จัดไปอย่าให้พลาด *


----------



## Adisorn

กดไม่ได้อะ พอเข้าไปแล้วขึ้นแบนเนอร์ของประเทศอื่น

เป็นไรหว่าเนี่ย เป็นตั้งแต่เช้า T_T

ในหน้ากระทู้ก็ขึ้นมะนิลาเบย์นะ พอกดเข้าไป เป็นของประเทศอื่น เซ็ง


----------



## Adisorn

ได้แล้ว 555555 1/1


----------



## lookma

*คลิกเลย ห้าๆๆบวก*


----------



## Pingsuke

เค้าเข้ากระทู้แบนเนอร์มาเห็นเลข "หนึ่ง" อารบิกก็รู้หมดแล้ว


----------



## platinum1991b

เห็นเป็นอัน คลิกเป็นอัน


----------



## ShawnLand

Can't see Bangkok banner on Top 100 anymore.

How sad T.T


----------



## Neungz

^^ Register new user name for this ??

act like a PIG.


----------



## ChaiLand

Neungz,
ผมมี 2 accounts ครับ ShawnLand ใช้ที่ออฟฟิส ChaiLand ใช้ที่บ้าน
เห็นคนเอเชียระแวงกันเองก็อนาถพอแล้ว นี่คนไทยกันเองระแวงกันเอง
อันนี้ Sad ยิ่งกว่า banner ไทยตกทอป 100 อีก


----------



## nco1236

^^ไม่ได้ครับ


----------



## dida888

ได้น่ะ ถ้ามีหลายยูสเซอะ อย่างใครบางคน ฮ่าฮ่า


----------



## nco1236

ปานามา สวยนะวันนี้


----------



## dida888

ทำไม ปานาม่า มีตึกสูงเยอะจัง ใครเคยไปมั่ง เศรษฐกิจบ้านเขาดีหรอ เมื่อก่อนพอพูดปานาม่่า นึกภาพว่าจะต้องเป็นป่าเขาลำเนาไพร มีฮันนิบาลเต็มเกาะ แต่พอเห็น แอ่แฮ่


----------



## Adisorn

^^

น่าจะเพราะคลองปานามาหรือเปล่า

คิดเหมือนกันเลย แต่ก่อนพูดถึงปานามานึกถึงประมาณบ้านๆป่าๆคานิวัลเหมือนอเมซอน


----------



## dida888

อยากส่งเพลงปานามา ให้เขาฟัง ดิส อิส แปลง สี ฟัน ซอง ดู ยูว์ โนว์


----------



## Setgabell

Adisorn said:


> ^^
> 
> น่าจะเพราะคลองปานามาหรือเปล่า
> 
> คิดเหมือนกันเลย แต่ก่อนพูดถึงปานามานึกถึงประมาณบ้านๆป่าๆคานิวัลเหมือนอเมซอน


เพราะคลองปานามาครับ เคยดูรายการนิติภูมิอ่าครับ


----------



## sf_alpha

^^ นี่ขนาดแบ่งรายได้ให้ US อยู่ตั้งหลายปีนะ รายได้เยอะขนาดไหนเหอ ๆๆ รวยไปเลย


----------



## Pingsuke

เห็นแบบนี้อยากให้แลนด์บริดจ์สงขลา-สตูลเกิดขึ้นไวๆ สองจังหวัดนี้คงเปลี่ยนโฉมหน้าไปอย่างมหาศาล


----------



## platinum1991b

ด้านหน้าเป็นอิสลามาบัดแต่คลิกเข้าไป ดันเป็นฮ่องกงซะงั้น


----------



## nco1236

วันนี้สวยดีนะ ยอร์คจากาต้า


----------



## dida888

เห็นกรุงโดฮา การ์ตา บอกได้คำเดียวว่า หนาว


----------



## Pingsuke

Due to the banner today "Town square cup start today"




Pingsuke said:


> *Hatyai City Square* *Panorama*
> *by anomonny.deviantart.com*
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f...81174_250250828318515_1364336_501867986_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken last evening.
> It's like my city center. Hat Yai, Songkhla Province. Thailand
> It's the largest city in south of Thailand. Rainy and sunny, made the floor weather beaten.
> There's fountain in the middle, but it's broken. XD
> Stitched of 16 photos
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f316/pingsuke/hat_yai_plaza_panorama_by_anomonny-d4hkffj.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my city center. Hat Yai, Songkhla Province. Thailand
> Stitched of 8 photos


----------



## duane

Leicester, England Skyline!!


----------



## skypass97

Wow !! หม่านี่ลา อย่าลืมช่วยกันโหวตให้เพื่อนบ้านด้วยนะครับ


----------



## nco1236

จัดไปอย่าให้เสีย


----------



## dida888

แต่ฉันให้ห้าน่ะ พวกเธอว์ไปให้น้อยก็อย่าแสดงตัว ประมาณว่าเอาหน้าไว้ก่อนว่าคะแนนน้อยไม่ใช่เพราะเมืองยิ้มจร้า


----------



## nco1236

:lol:กด ๑ ไปแต่ก็ไม่เสนอตัวจ๊ะ:lol:


----------



## [[A]uto]

โหวฎหฯนึ่งหั๊ล์ยเภื่ฮนบ๊๊ฯธิ๊ฆ์แส่นณ่๊รัขเริ๊ญบร๊อยเร่รฬฬซ์


----------



## Appleich

จัฎหณึ่งปั๊บ์ยอญ่๊ญหั๊ล์เษิ๊ย อิฮิ


----------



## BeeRLeO

เพิ่งเคยได้ยินชื่อประเทศ Mauritius เป็นครั้งแรกจากแบนเนอร์นี้ อยู่ส่วนไหนของโลกครับเนี่ย ??


----------



## uno

BeeRLeO said:


> เพิ่งเคยได้ยินชื่อประเทศ Mauritius เป็นครั้งแรกจากแบนเนอร์นี้ อยู่ส่วนไหนของโลกครับเนี่ย ??


The one of island country, located at Indian Ocean, near Madagascar.


----------



## mbokudake

ผินช่างกล้า เอา สลัมบาเกียว มาเป็นแบเนอร์


----------



## Neungz

^^คิดเหมือนผมเลยครับ สลัมออนเดอะฮิลล์


----------



## Augustines

แต่มันก็สวยดีนะครับ...


----------



## smashover

งง วันนี้สลัมออนเดอะฮิลล์ มาอีกแล้ว น่าสงสารจัง โดนจัดหนักเลย 555


----------



## Icover

สลัมผินถ้ามองแบบเป็นกลาง ไม่ใส่อคติลงไป มันก็ก็อเมซซิ่งดีนะ ขอกดให้ ๔


----------



## Neungz

ผมก็ว่าอเมซิ่งดีนะไม่เคยเห็นเลย อยากให้ 4 เหมือนกันแต่เอาไป 1 พอ
อยากไปเที่ยวดูเหมือนกัน แต่ขอมีการ์ดไปเยอะๆ


----------



## smashover

รู้สึกใน Pantip เคยมีคนมารีวิวเมืองนี้นะ มันก็มีเสน่ห์เหมือนกัน อากาศก็หนาวดีนะ
แต่อย่างที่ข้างบนบอกนั่นแหละว่า ถ้าจะไปคงต้องพกการ์ดไปด้วย หรือไม่ก็พออาทิตย์ลับฟ้า ก็คงต้องอยู่ในที่พัก


----------



## Neungz

แบบใกล้ๆ










รูปนี้สวย


















เอสเอ้มก็มี



























แบบเต็มๆ


----------



## Neungz

ปี 1990 เมืองนี้เคยโดนแผ่นดินไหวด้วยครับ
http://cityofpines.com/baguioquake/quake.html


----------



## dida888

เหมือนประเทศปลาซิวมากอ่ะ


----------



## Neungz

ก็เค้าเป็นลาตินเหมือนกัลนิ


----------



## smashover

Neungz said:


> ก็เค้าเป็นลาตินเหมือนกัลนิ


 เลียTEEN อเมริกาน่ะเหรอ !


----------



## nitisit

ถ้าอย่างนั้นปากเกร็ดก็น่าจะได้ เคยเห็นมีคนทำของปากเกร็ดไว้ครับ เดี๋ยวขอหาดูก่อน


----------



## nitisit

smashover said:


> เลียTEEN อเมริกาน่ะเหรอ !


เท่าที่จำได้ฟิลิปปินส์เคยเป็นเมืองขึ้นของสองประเทศครับคือสเปน (ยุคล่าอาณานิคม) แล้วก็มาสหรัฐฯ ไม่แน่ใจว่าตอนที่สเปนเพิ่งไปถึงเกาะใหม่ๆ ชนกลุ่มดั้งเดิมในฟิลิปปินส์น่าจะยังเป็นพวกคนป่า เร่ร่อน


----------



## smashover

วันนี้บางกอกเมืองฟ้าอมร เป็นไงมั่งคับ?


----------



## Ch'HWA

ิอย่าว่างั้นงี้เลยนะครับ ขอแสดงความคิดเห็นนิดนึงนะครับ 
ผมก็ไม่รู้ว่าส่งตอนไหนอะไรยังไง

แต่ภาพนี้ถ้าเทียบกับภาพอื่น ของ กทม.ที่เคยมีมุมที่ทำคนตะลึงมาแล้ว
ภาพนี้ยังธรรมดาไปครับ 

เหมือนมุมไบยังไงอย่างงั้น 

อย่าหาว่าติเลยครับ เรียกว่าแสดงความคิดเห็นส่วนตัวนะครับ แต่แค่รู้ว่า กทม.มือมันกด ห้า อัตโนมัตอแล้วครับ


----------



## party_animals

เห้ย!! ตกใจ ก่อนเปิดมาคิดเล่นๆว่าถ้าเจอ banner กรุงเทพขอให้โชคดี........เปิดมาเจอเฉยเลย 5555555


----------



## smashover

มีตึกผีหลอกด้วยอ่ะคับ น่ากลัวจัง แต่ก็ยังมีคนชมน๊าาา !!


----------



## Augustines

Icover said:


> so beautiful banner ever....
> ลองคิดว่าถ้าไม่มีข้าวโพดคู่ดูนะ สภาพจะเป็นเยี่ยงไรน๊อ??


สภาพก็จะเหมือนกรุงเทพไงครับ


----------



## uno

ถ้าไม่มองด้วยอคติ ตึกข้าวโพดคู่เขาสวยๆจริงๆนะครับ


----------



## toncpermutt

บ้านเมืองเค้าสวยกว่าเราเยอะ


----------



## Icover

Paris 4/10/2012 ถึงตึกไม่แน่นแต่สวยและมีเสน่ห์มากกกกกก


----------



## Marasi

แบนเนอร์วันนี้ครับ นิวยอร์ก

*ยูสเซอร์นี้คนอินโด
[16] Val_project on October 4, 2012 19:00:33
bangkok or NYC? 3/5 to both


[15] Val_project on October 4, 2012 19:00:17
bangkok or NYC?


งงครับ เกี่ยวไรกับบางกอก


----------



## Appleich

^^ นั่นสิงงเหมือนกัน เขาชมหรือหลอกด่าอะไรเรารึปเปล่า?


----------



## smashover

มันบางกอกตรงไหนเหรอ?


----------



## Icover

รูป NYC มุมนี้ทำให้ตึกแลดูไม่สูงเท่าไหร่ ไม่ skyscrapper
ตึกดู low-rise แบบหลายพื้นที่ในกรุงเทพ

แต่แหม จาการ์ต้าของเขาสวยม๊ากกกกก? แน่น??


----------



## Mangiang

Hanoi วันนี้ ดูเปลี่ยนไปมากจริงๆ เหมือน Ho Chi Minh ไปทุกทีๆ
อึ้ง ทึ่ง ครับ


----------



## Icover

วันนี้คุณทำหน้าที่แล้วหรือยัง?


----------



## Neungz

ผมเห็นแบบเน่อเป็นมาจนิล่าแต่ทำไมกดเข้าไปดูแล้วเป็นเทอโนพิล


----------



## Setgabell

คอมเม้นแรกของแบรนเน้อวันนี้ - -! Umm


----------



## donutpig312

โอ้วว ขอนแก่นขึ้นแบนเนอร์นวันนี้รึนี่ มาแบบไม่รู้เนื้อรู้ตัว


----------



## Mangiang

วันนี้ขอนแก่นครับ


----------



## oatesinlaw

ผมว่าขอนแก่นมันสวยได้มากกว่านี้นะ

เหอๆ ดูธรรมดา มองไม่เห็นอะไรเลย


----------



## pop

กรี๊ด ขอนแก่น :cheer:

คิดถึงบ้านอ่ะ


----------



## nco1236

ผมว่ามันมึด ๆ ไปหน่อยนะ แต่ก็ กด 5 ไป


----------



## BeeRLeO

ขอนแก่นวันนี้ไม่ไหวเลยจริงๆ แต่ยังไงก็ให้ 5


----------



## pon

ไม่ได้สังเกตเลยว่าเป็นขอนแก่นจนกว่าจะมาอ่านในกระทู้นี้
มันไม่ค่อยมีเอกลักษณ์ของขอนแก่นเท่าไรนะ แว๊บแรกผมยังนึกว่าเมืองอะไรสักอย่างที่ไม่คุ้นเคยแถวๆอเมริกาใต้


----------



## Adisorn

อุ๊บ แบรนด์เนอร์ เสบู ซิที้ เดอะฟี๊ลี้ผินส์


----------



## ArkinMourad

แน่นเหมือนสลัมเลย . ภาพแลดูไม่ค่อยมีคลาสเท่าไร.
เมืองนี้มีมุมสวยกว่านี้เยอะ


----------



## Elizarah

สลัมทรงสูงไงครับ 555+


----------



## tanawin

วันนี้สถานีอวกาศนานาชาติ 
WOW เเบนเนอร์เริ่มออกไปนอกโลกแล้ว:nuts:


----------



## omevil

วันนี้แบนเนอร์ กุลาลำพัว


----------



## nco1236

เห็นเครน ผ่าน ๆ ตา นึกว่าเสาโทรทัศน์เหมือนของเรา :nuts:


----------



## tanawin

ถ้าไม่มีpetronas towerมาเลเซียจะทำอย่างไรครับ? อดเลยมุมหากิน


----------



## Pingsuke

แต่ถือว่าเค้าเก่งมากที่สร้างสัญลักษณ์ได้ จากเมืองที่ไม่มีอะไรน่าจดจำ


----------



## nawat001

Pingsuke said:


> แต่ถือว่าเค้าเก่งมากที่สร้างสัญลักษณ์ได้ จากเมืองที่ไม่มีอะไรน่าจดจำ


แถมยังเอามาหากินเชิงท่องเที่ยวได้อีก กำไร2ต่อ


----------



## cookkie_mild

อยากทำได้มั่งจังเลย


----------



## cookkie_mild

เยี่ยมมากอ่ะ


----------



## Icover

Bangkok Panorama by Prachanart, on Flickr


----------



## oooo^o^o

^^^เอาขึ้นวันไหนครับ


----------



## Setgabell

Icover said:


> Bangkok Panorama by Prachanart, on Flickr


1 from some island


----------



## cookkie_mild

เยี่ยมเลยล่ะค่ะ


----------



## ArkinMourad

วันนี้ใครเห็นแบนเนอร์ดานังแล้วบ้าง เลือกกภาพได้ค่อนข้างดีเลย 
แม่น้ำ ภูเขา สะพาน ตึกนิดหน่อยก็ดูสวยได้ .


----------



## erbse

Finally! German Banner Day! Geil! 

* http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20121223 *


----------



## Appleich

ihr seid lustig!


----------



## Elizarah

สวยจังเลยครับ เหมือนหมู่บ้านในเทพนิยายเลย


----------



## tanawin

Bye Bye 2012


----------



## Icover

ทำไมผินชอบซอยเมืองออกมาใหม่ จนอาจทำให้คนอื่นเข้าใจผิดคิดว่าเป็นจังหวัดนึงของผินไปเลยอ่ะ?
อย่างแบนนี้วันนี้ Taguig จริงๆก็แค่เป็นย่านๆนึงของมะนิลา แบบวิภาวดี, สีลม, สุขุมวิท, ราชดำริ บลาๆของเราเองนะ งี้กรุงเทพเราก็ซอยออกมาเป็น Vipavadi City, Silom City, Phomphong City, Asoke City, Sathorn City มีเป็นสิบๆเมืองได้เลยนะ 555+


----------



## MUD_SENG_CHU

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## s.yla

^^
ส่วนตัวชอบภาพนี้จัง สวยมาก ภาพคมชัด ส่งแบนเน่อร์ได้นะ ประเทศไทยค่อนข้างนานแล้ว ไม่เคยออกสู่สายตาชาวโลกเลย เห็นแต่ ฟิลิปปินส์ กับอินโด บ๊อยบ่อย


----------



## tanawin

ดาเวาวันนี้ตัดต่อได้ประทับใจจริงครับ อ่านคอมเม้นในเเบนเนอร์แล้วฮา


----------



## Ch'HWA

คืองงว่าหนูจะส่งมาทำไม 5555555555555 ฮาอ่ะทำแบบนี้มันไม่ได้เป็นการโปรโมทภาพลักษณ์เลยนะ มีแต่จะทำให้ดูแย่ลงอีกหงะ

ฮาความเห็นนี้

Who build this city? Some building are not straight. WTF


----------



## Setgabell

ฮองกง เงิบบบ


----------



## BEERUSIK

หา สไกน์ไลน์ไม่เจอ อยู่ไหนอะ:nuts:


----------



## BeeRLeO

^^ ยอมรับว่ากล้ามาก ที่ส่งรูปนี้มา :lol::lol:


----------



## Icover

เซบู'วันนี้แอบสวย ถ้าเทียบกับบันดุง'ข้างบน


----------



## Mangiang

ใช่ๆครับ ผมให้ 4/5 ไป


----------



## nco1236

^^คอมที่บ้านยังเป็น แวนคูเวอร์อยู่เลย


----------



## dida888

เก๋กว่า คล้ายนาตรัง


----------



## nco1236

วันนี้เมือง สบู่ ขึ้นแบนเนออร์ด้วยละ งามขนาด


----------



## Setgabell

ถึงเวลาของไทยละยังครัส


----------



## Icover

แครแอลส์ สวยมากกกกกก จัดไป 1 ดอก


----------



## porpee

*ที่จริงผมว่ารูปนี้สวยอยู่นะ กรุงเทพไม่ได้ส่งไปนานแล้ว....*


----------



## porpee




----------



## Setgabell

porpee said:


>


ส่งเลยครับ :lol::lol:


----------



## porpee

ส่งไม่เป็นครับ -0-


----------



## Augustines

porpee said:


>


ส่งข้อความหลังไมค์ ไปหาคุณ Jan นะครับ
และให้ใส่ข้อมูลในการส่ง banner ดังนี้

ลิงค์ banner ขนาด 615 x 123 pixels

Title: ชื่อภาพ
Location: เมืองที่ตั้ง ของสถานที่ในภาพ
Source: แหล่งที่มา (ถ้าเป็นภาพของคุณเอง ก็บอกว่า เป็นของคุณเอง)
Username : (ชื่อผู้ใช้เจ้าของภาพ ในกรณีที่ไปเอาภาพของคนอื่นมา ใส่เครดิตเว็บไซท์ด้วย)
Original source : ลิงค์ภาพต้นฉบับก่อนที่จะตัดเป็น banner

ในกรณีที่เอาภาพของคนอื่นมา ต้องมีข้อความการขออนุญาตใช้ภาพ ยืนยันมาด้วยครับ

ตามนั้น... ผมเคยส่งไป 4 banner ส่งไปทางหลังไมค์หาคุณ Jan โดยตรง และได้ขึ้น banner ทุกภาพที่ส่งไปครับ... ซึ่งภาพนี้ ก็ดูโอเคมาก ที่จะผ่านการพิจารณาจาก admin ใหญ่ ให้ขึ้น banner ครับ


----------



## porpee

Augustines said:


> ส่งข้อความหลังไมค์ ไปหาคุณ Jan นะครับ
> และให้ใส่ข้อมูลในการส่ง banner ดังนี้
> 
> ลิงค์ banner ขนาด 615 x 123 pixels
> 
> Title: ชื่อภาพ
> Location: เมืองที่ตั้ง ของสถานที่ในภาพ
> Source: แหล่งที่มา (ถ้าเป็นภาพของคุณเอง ก็บอกว่า เป็นของคุณเอง)
> Username : (ชื่อผู้ใช้เจ้าของภาพ ในกรณีที่ไปเอาภาพของคนอื่นมา ใส่เครดิตเว็บไซท์ด้วย)
> Original source : ลิงค์ภาพต้นฉบับก่อนที่จะตัดเป็น banner
> 
> ในกรณีที่เอาภาพของคนอื่นมา ต้องมีข้อความการขออนุญาตใช้ภาพ ยืนยันมาด้วยครับ
> 
> ตามนั้น... ผมเคยส่งไป 4 banner ส่งไปทางหลังไมค์หาคุณ Jan โดยตรง และได้ขึ้น banner ทุกภาพที่ส่งไปครับ... ซึ่งภาพนี้ ก็ดูโอเคมาก ที่จะผ่านการพิจารณาจาก admin ใหญ่ ให้ขึ้น banner ครับ


ช่วยทำให้หน่อยได้หรือเปล่าครับ :nuts:

อันนี้คือเจ้าของ กับ source ครับผม

http://www.flickr.com/photos/weerakarn/9309768282/


----------



## smashover

ArkinMourad said:


> กับภาพนี้


เป็นคนจังหวัดสงขลาเหรอ...เห็นชอบแต่ภาพจั้งหวัดนี้ ทั้งหาดใหญ่ ทั้งเมืองสงขลา


----------



## Jianming

banner หลังๆนี้ คอมเม้น boring เยอะนะ -..-
แต่ฉันเพลียกับ RioARCHTQTO กับคอมเมนต์ 1/5 for all Thailand Banners!แกต้องเป็นโรคจิตอะไรแน่ๆเลย! 
ว่าไป เราก็ทำเนอะ แค่ไม่แสดงออก :lol:


----------



## exxzite

เพลียกับแบนเนอร์แม่ฮ่องสอนนะ พูดเลย .. คือแบบว่ามันไม่มีจุดสนใจอะไรเลยนะ
งงจริงกับสมาชิกใหม่ นึกอยากส่งก็ส่ง รูปสวยๆก็ว่าไปอย่าง แต่นี่แบบว่าธรรมดามาก

ขออภัยที่พูดตรงๆ


----------



## omevil

วันนี้กรุงเมพพพพพพ!!!:banana::carrot:


----------



## ArkinMourad

ของเรายังเป็นปาเลมบังอยู่เลยอ่ะ 
จะเข้าไปโหวตซะหน่อย


----------



## nco1236

^^ต้องเที่ยงคืนไปแล้วหรือเปล่าครับ


----------



## porpee

เย้ๆๆๆๆ...


----------



## Adittha

สวยมาก เอลิแกนท์


----------



## Icover

ถ้าช่วงขวาบนที่ว่างๆมีกลุ่มตึกซักหน่อยนะ จะเพอเฟคต์มากกกก


----------



## Neungz

^^ ทำไมไม่เห็นคะแนนโหวตอะครับ


----------



## artnyit

...


----------



## porpee

ผมก็ไม่เห็นข้อมูล เห็นคะแนนโหวตอะไรเหมือนกัน -0-


----------



## Neungz

^^ ที่จริงไม่เห็นจะดีกว่านะ
ตอนนี้เห็นละ ได้ 5 เยอะมาก

เดวตกตอนเย็นพวกผิหนน้อยเลิกงานมา กระหน่ำโหวดหณึ่งกันเต็มแน่ลๆ
555+


----------



## mizute

ดูคะแนนโหวตยังไงอ่ะครับ พอดีพึ่งเป็นสมาชิกใหม่ ^^


----------



## nco1236

:banana2:บางกอกของเรา 5 แบบว่าถล่มทลาย:applause:


----------



## FF SAN

แบนเนอสวยมากครับวันนี้ ผมสมัครสมาชิกเพื่อโหวตเลย สวยจนห้ามใจไม่ไหว


----------



## Keeratimee

Where can I vote and see the banner krab?


----------



## Neungz

Keeratimee said:


> Where can I vote and see the banner krab?


คลิกที่แบนเนอร์ครับ (บนสุดของหน้า)

จะเข้าสู๋หน้าต่างใหม่
แล้วกดที่ดาว ตรง rate today banner ครับ
จะให้กี่ดาวก็เลือกเอา


----------



## porpee

ทำไม banner ผมเปลี่ยนไปแล้วอะ แถมเหมือน Bangkok ไม่ได้อยู่ใน lists ด้วยเลย -0-


----------



## Adittha

ช่ายไม่เห็นใน list


----------



## Mikepimai

ภาพสวยดี ครับชอบ


----------



## Appleich

*Majestic view*


Bangkok. January 2019. by Ian Guttridge, on Flickr


----------

